# The Great Gunt Bounty Hunt: Redux



## Pit Viper Salesman (Sep 5, 2022)

Fat boy has packed up his horse and piglet and hit the road. The last thread got derailed over time and it seemed best to start this investigation from scratch. I will post a list of potential locations shortly. If there was ever a good time for a distraction it seemed like now was a good time. Lets catch ourselves a hog.


----------



## GuntN7 (Sep 5, 2022)

@Pit Viper Salesman is the new @Christorian X, but scarier. Now on the deep web.


----------



## Obsul (Sep 5, 2022)

Press X to doubt on his trusty steed being with him. I think Secretariat bolted from the stables a while back. I haven't seen mane nor tail of her, at least.
Maybe she's made an appearance and I'm just out of the loop.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Sep 5, 2022)

GuntHunt 2.0 is a go.
I cant wait to see where his new rented house will be because we know Ralph doesn't own shit.


----------



## An automatic clown (Sep 5, 2022)

The last time he claimed he was done with Richmond it was just to answer for his civil suit I believe. So something happened, again, that will come out eventually.


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (Sep 6, 2022)

If Ralph actually went somewhere I give it a month, tops. This is the guy who read his credit card info out on stream; he isn't smart enough to make a hunt really interesting. 

I doubt he actually went anywhere, tbh. But, if he did, I'm sure Beijing's finest here at the Farms will find his latest DUI or traffic accident no matter where he goes.


----------



## Slimy Time (Sep 6, 2022)

AnIntrepidCrow said:


> If Ralph actually went somewhere I give it a month, tops. This is the guy who read his credit card info out on stream; he isn't smart enough to make a hunt really interesting.
> 
> I doubt he actually went anywhere, tbh. But, if he did, I'm sure Beijing's finest here at the Farms will find his latest DUI or traffic accident no matter where he goes.


Got sited within hours of him touching down in Portugal in his second trip. Someone will find out where he is.


----------



## 3322 (Sep 6, 2022)

COME OOOOON MEXICOOOOO! It took him quite a while to drive wherever he is now, they even had to stay at a hotel over night. Maybe Meigh finally got her passport and they are in Mexico, we need some good fucking news around here.


----------



## Near (Sep 6, 2022)

Where's Cuckstorian X, this shit's BUGGED


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 6, 2022)

Ethan Ralph will never own property.


----------



## Spez (Sep 6, 2022)

I put a bounty of 300 Corn Cobs for the location of this notorious gunted criminal.


----------



## namai337 (Sep 6, 2022)

I fucking hope its going to be drakenlord case where gunt is so pissed off by an a-log that he will dox himself


----------



## Dear Leader Pol Pot (Sep 6, 2022)

Jokes on all of us he hasnt even left his crack shack yet.  has anyone checked court records yet to see if anything is coming up for reethan?


----------



## Yaito-Chan (Sep 6, 2022)

Which Twitter grifter is going to shit up the thread this time?


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Sep 6, 2022)

namai337 said:


> I fucking hope its going to be drakenlord case where gunt is so pissed off by an a-log that he will dox himself


That’s inevitable. Remember always that this nigga was dumb enough to read his CC number aloud on a livestream.


----------



## xX_squalltenmyouji_Xx (Sep 6, 2022)

I honest-to-god believe he's actually moving to Florida. May be wrong but it'd make more sense to have some distance from Vegas for plausible deniability to Meigh when he goes there to get coked up and bang hookers.


----------



## Romper Stomper (Sep 6, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> That’s inevitable. Remember always that this nigga was dumb enough to read his CC number aloud on a livestream.


I need the fucking context for this holy shit lmfao


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Sep 6, 2022)

Romper Stomper said:


> I need the fucking context for this holy shit lmfao


He was doing an IRL stream and read out his credit card info to a customer service rep. He even covered his mouth thinking that it’d somehow keep people fromreading his lips even though he forgot to mute shit on his end.


----------



## Melon_salt (Sep 6, 2022)

How cocky has he gotten since all of this shit started?


----------



## Micheal Westen (Sep 6, 2022)

Melon_salt said:


> How cocky has he gotten since all of this shit started?


Extremely. Plus his Daddy Jim got banned off of Twitter so he had a full on hands free orgasm. 

Ok maybe not hands free...


----------



## Melon_salt (Sep 6, 2022)

Micheal Westen said:


> Extremely. Plus his Daddy Jim got banned off of Twitter so he had a full on hands free orgasm.
> 
> Ok maybe not hands free...


So pill stream 3 xanaberry jamboree soon? As a side note, where is he getting they money to live stream from "parts unknown" did he make up with Nick or is he hoping the rent money he is saving from living on the road will cover that.


----------



## Drive-By Comment (Sep 6, 2022)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> GuntHunt 2.0 is a go.
> I cant wait to see where his new rented house will be because we know Ralph doesn't own shit.


Oh he is pulling it with his guntmobile.


----------



## Micheal Westen (Sep 6, 2022)

Melon_salt said:


> So pill stream 3 xanaberry jamboree soon? As a side note, where is he getting they money to live stream from "parts unknown" did he make up with Nick or is he hoping the rent money he is saving from living on the road will cover that.


Everyone has been theorizing its been leftover keelstream money from back in the hayday but I feel like that's long gone. He must've gotten one of nicks' groyper "crypto faggots" with fuck you money just kicking him a bitcoin or two here and there.


----------



## Melon_salt (Sep 6, 2022)

Micheal Westen said:


> Everyone has been theorizing its been leftover keelstream money from back in the hayday but I feel like that's long gone. He must've gotten one of nicks' groyper "crypto faggots" with fuck you money just kicking him a bitcoin or two here and there.


I could see him having a small amount leftover but not more the 5k-6k, but that's only if what Adrien Blair said was true about the 50k. I was also under the impression that he was the laughing stock of AF and most of them just made fun of him. I have not been following him since he lost his mind and pulled a Gomer Pyle though.


----------



## Dear Leader Pol Pot (Sep 6, 2022)

Micheal Westen said:


> Extremely. Plus his Daddy Jim got banned off of Twitter so he had a full on hands free orgasm.
> 
> Ok maybe not hands free...


it definitely wasn't hoof free


----------



## 3322 (Sep 6, 2022)

He's been driving for several days now, so wherever he is going is FAR away. Mexicooooooo here we gooo! Mucho mucho dinero! Gringo dollars!


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Sep 6, 2022)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> @Pit Viper Salesman is the new @Christorian X, but scarier. Now on the deep web.


Don't lump me in with that faggot. While the first Gunt Hunt may have been his only positive contribution he ultimately failed so no internet points for them. Has he streamed at all from the new location yet?


----------



## Keranu (Sep 7, 2022)

3322 said:


> He's been driving for several days now, so wherever he is going is FAR away. Mexicooooooo here we gooo! Mucho mucho dinero! Gringo dollars!


Or it could mean he moved somewhere nearby and had to move things. But something about him specifying "parts unknown" gives me the feeling he could be in another region, or Mexico.


----------



## LiquidChrisRespecter (Sep 7, 2022)

Romper Stomper said:


> I need the fucking context for this holy shit lmfao


Here you go fella


			https://kiwifarms.top/threads/ethan-ralph-doxxed-his-own-credit-card-and-bank-info.119191/


----------



## 3322 (Sep 7, 2022)

Keranu said:


> Or it could mean he moved somewhere nearby and had to move things. But something about him specifying "parts unknown" gives me the feeling he could be in another region, or Mexico.


He's been driving for days now, staying at hotels and has barely been on twitter, which is why I assume that he has actually been on the wheel for hours at a time (not that he doesn't tweet and drive, but he surely has been busy). Look, I just want him to move to Mexico okay, if it's not true I am not yet ready to handle the disappointing reality of him moving somewhere totally boring like Idaho.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Sep 7, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Ethan Ralph will never own property.


Doesn't he have that bogland in Louisiana?


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Sep 7, 2022)

Now that the farm animals have been hitched to the wagon, dysentery arc when?


----------



## Drunkensailor (Sep 7, 2022)

Angry Shoes said:


> Doesn't he have that bogland in Louisiana?


yea, however pitching a tent is not suitable for his mare, she needs a stable.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Sep 7, 2022)

Now in order to properly become Christorian X you need to make a twitter account and message Mr. Vickers.  You will have to suck his dick and in return he will grant you the attention of a bunch of weirdos.  This will result in locating Ralph very quickly, I assure you.


----------



## Maude Snew (Sep 7, 2022)

Drunkensailor said:


> yea, however pitching a tent is not suitable for his mare, she needs a stable.


Pale face pitch very small tent for very big fellow. Must be all that firewater.

No I don't know why I went movie Injun, seemed appropriate though.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 7, 2022)

Angry Shoes said:


> Doesn't he have that bogland in Louisiana?


That patch of swampland is worth as much as a lamppost in downtown LA.


----------



## Long Time Caller (Sep 12, 2022)

I wanted to get at least part of this up last week while it was still somewhat current, but tranny forces have aligned against me. I've finally been able to get back on the site again at least temporarily to share.

I had to travel to Richmond last week for work, and being that Ralph's hovel is fairly close to downtown, was able to scope it a couple times. I did not do any gay crap, just drove by the house to see if they were actually gone. While the guntmobile was absent all week, I did notice his front door camera that he mounted way out on the steps like a retard is still there. I doubt he would leave a $20 piece of equipment behind like that, so that's strike number 1 against him.






The most damning piece of evidence against a move came at the end of the week when I dropped by one last time before leaving town. I don't know that anyone has ever found the license plate on meigh's car to confirm that this is hers, but this purple Mazda showed up right at the entrace to the front sidewalk. It had not been there all week.



Spoiler: Dont know if this is considered dox or not, so hid it








If that's hard to read because of the sun and a bad copy/paste of the picture, it's Virginia tag UEM-8711


----------



## 412-L (Sep 12, 2022)

Long Time Caller said:


> The most damning piece of evidence against a move came at the end of the week when I dropped by one last time before leaving town. I don't know that anyone has ever found the license plate on meigh's car to confirm that this is hers, but this purple Mazda showed up right at the entrace to the front sidewalk. It had not been there all week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to vincheck.info, it's a 2007 Mazda 3 S Sport and the VIN is JM1BK143X71670754. It has never been in an accident and was put up for sale most recently on March 19 of last year. Listing price was $3,991 and it had 159,686 miles on it at the time.



Spoiler: vincheck.info


----------



## Fannyscum (Sep 13, 2022)

Vickers didn't count on Ralph's trap card. The hunt continues:

Tweet | Archive


Tweet | Archive


----------



## Keranu (Sep 15, 2022)

Ralph had groceries delivered while he was streaming again (because he's too lazy to walk around stores on the weekend).

This is suggests that he's currently in an urban or suburban area. No surprise there since we all know Ralph will never live in the country side, a total disgrace to the south.

I'll have to see if there are any grocery delivery services at Ronnie's crack shack just to see if that's still a viable location.


Oh and has anyone posted in this thread yet about the youtube.mx domain that was pulled up on Ralph's livestream? Just food for thought. Can anyone confirm if Ralph regularly uses a VPN?


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 15, 2022)

412-L said:


> According to vincheck.info, it's a 2007 Mazda 3 S Sport and the VIN is JM1BK143X71670754. It has never been in an accident and was put up for sale most recently on March 19 of last year. Listing price was $3,991 and it had 159,686 miles on it at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ralph showcasing his wealth by making his horse haul cozy.tv Rozy in a $3000 filthy shitbox with just a little less miles on it than the queue of local Blacks at his crackshack.
Sad reality.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Sep 15, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Vickers didn't count on Ralph's trap card. The hunt continues:
> View attachment 3691085
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> ...



Ralph is correct here. What he is NOT saying though its in the case of a DVRO against someone, they have to update it with their actual new home address when they move. He's still going to have to give it up.


----------



## The Sh (Sep 15, 2022)

He has repeatedly stated he wants to go back to Memphis, honestly kind of an Occam's Razor guess.


----------



## Keranu (Sep 16, 2022)

Some schizo speculation:

Because of the recent purple Mazda sighting outside Richmond crackshack 2, and that Ralph went to pick up delivered groceries during streaming, Pantsu and Rozy may not currently be with Ralph. Maybe the recent Rozy photos say otherwise.

I won't discount the theory that Ralph is in Mexico. However, if he was in Mexico, he would brag about it and pretend to live like a gringo king from his tortilla hut outside Cancun.



The Sh said:


> He has repeatedly stated he wants to go back to Memphis, honestly kind of an Occam's Razor guess.


He would be stupid not to move into Ronnie's crack shack. But Ralph _is_ stupid and lazy, so I doubt he's gonna fix it up to live in or even rent it out. I really hope someone has surveyed the house for any red Nissan trucks though. But he could be in Memphis proper, as you suggested.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Sep 16, 2022)

Keranu said:


> Some schizo speculation:
> 
> Because of the recent purple Mazda sighting outside Richmond crackshack 2, and that Ralph went to pick up delivered groceries during streaming, Pantsu and Rozy may not currently be with Ralph. Maybe the recent Rozy photos say otherwise.
> 
> ...


Pantsu might take orders to stfu while Ralph begs for money online, but I think a infant would be noticed if it was being crammed into a truck and hotel rooms with Gunt while he streams. The idea that Pantsu and the baby have to wait outside while Ralph streams from a shitty hotel room is funny tho.


----------



## CECA Loather (Sep 16, 2022)

Keranu said:


> Maybe the recent Rozy photos say otherwise.


Notice that the photos with Rozy usually don't feature Ralph in them. Those few that do don't show her smiling. In fact she looks terrified as Ralph extends his hooves to graze her head.

And I can't imagine a baby taking a liking or smiling in front of a father who is barely around the first few months of her life and looks like a gelantinous blob out of a grisly Japanese cartoon.

Prove us wrong and take selfies with your daughter instead of just showing pictures, Ralph! This feels like the Xander arc all over again!


----------



## .iota. (Sep 28, 2022)

confirmation that meigh and child have been elsewhere:



(tweet) (archive)


----------



## HONKHONKTIME (Sep 28, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Ralph showcasing his wealth by making his horse haul cozy.tv Rozy in a $3000 filthy shitbox with just a little less miles on it than the queue of local Blacks at his crackshack.
> Sad reality.


purple car is pretty bold. you got to have the paint and body in flawless condition for that color though


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 28, 2022)

.iota. said:


> confirmation that meigh and child have been elsewhere:
> 
> View attachment 3698693
> (tweet) (archive)


Prepping for what? 
The bull?


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Sep 28, 2022)

If Ralph is in Mexico just pay attention to his complexion. He’ll be more tan than sickly pale like he normally is and…. Ahahahahaha who am I kidding he’s a fat fucking shut in. They’re going to need to tear down walls to haul his fat bloated body out of his rental crack home. My respects to the owner.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Sep 28, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> If Ralph is in Mexico just pay attention to his complexion. He’ll be more tan than sickly pale like he normally is and…. Ahahahahaha who am I kidding he’s a fat fucking shut in. They’re going to need to tear down walls to haul his fat bloated body out of his rental crack home. My respects to the owner.


The locals will only see him every now and then and even when they do he'll avoid them as best he can.  Soon the legend of El Hombre Cerdo will grow in the community.  Parents will tell their kids to behave or they'll throw them into the somehow even more delipidated shack it lives in.  Give it a few years and he'll have cryptid enthusiasts hunting for him.


----------



## RalphaMania (Sep 28, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Soon the legend of El Hombre Cerdo will grow in the community.


Fake news from the fanfiction forum. Everyone would be big fans of the show, Virginia and Arkansas are still loyal to RalphaMania.


----------



## HONKHONKTIME (Sep 28, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> The locals will only see him every now and then and even when they do he'll avoid them as best he can.  Soon the legend of El Hombre Cerdo will grow in the community.  Parents will tell their kids to behave or they'll throw them into the somehow even more delipidated shack it lives in.  Give it a few years and he'll have cryptid enthusiasts hunting for him.


"Put on your fuzzy slippers and turn up that electric fire. Tonight on cost-to-coast-am well be talking a new cryptid creature, the Mexican 'El Hombre Cerdo', right after these messages..."


----------



## LadiosSopp (Sep 28, 2022)

Farms are back and another Gunt Hunt is ago?  Christ truly is Kang.


----------



## Jump (Sep 28, 2022)

Meigh just tweeted this photo

Mexico or normal tin roof southern poverty shack? You decide.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 28, 2022)

What a trashy photo, wear a bra you filthy animal, no one wants to see your nipples.


----------



## R. Budd Dwyer (Sep 28, 2022)

Jump said:


> Meigh just tweeted this photo
> View attachment 3699175
> Mexico or normal tin roof southern poverty shack? You decide.


Somewhere they have to hang dry all their clothes apparently. Maybe Haiti? Mogadishu? I doubt Ralph is hang drying his clothes because he cares about the environment.

Wherever they are, it could be local to their bull.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Sep 28, 2022)

R. Budd Dwyer said:


> Somewhere they have to hang dry all their clothes apparently. Maybe Haiti? Mogadishu? I doubt Ralph is hang drying his clothes because he cares about the environment.
> 
> Wherever they are, it could be local to their bull.


Ronnie’s crack shack. The alcoholic mentally ill west Memphis white trash legacy continues. Bet Ralph kept the lazy-boy Ronnie drank himself to death in as the new family throne.


----------



## AmateurComedicTaxidermist (Sep 28, 2022)

Jump said:


> Meigh just tweeted this photo
> View attachment 3699175
> Mexico or normal tin roof southern poverty shack? You decide.


Tha fuck...? Are they really in fucking mexico...?
Does this retarded ana-chan think she is owning us with this skelly pic? Baby looks happy and healthy, so thats something, but seriously...wtf


----------



## 7/11 Indian (Sep 28, 2022)

R. Budd Dwyer said:


> Somewhere they have to hang dry all their clothes apparently. Maybe Haiti? Mogadishu? I doubt Ralph is hang drying his clothes because he cares about the environment.
> 
> Wherever they are, it could be local to their bull.


 Baja California, Mexico


----------



## MeltyTW (Sep 28, 2022)

Jump said:


> Meigh just tweeted this photo
> View attachment 3699175
> Mexico or normal tin roof southern poverty shack? You decide.


Ralph really rocking that "pity this deformed third worlder" charity commercial aesthetic, very trad, very relpha. also @Null plz confirm youve seen the horse nip so itll be canonical that ralph let meigh show that darn ol jersh mern and all the aylawgs  her tits.


----------



## Automaton Type 2B (Sep 28, 2022)

Oh 


Jump said:


> Meigh just tweeted this photo
> View attachment 3699175
> Mexico or normal tin roof southern poverty shack? You decide.


Oh fuck... that poor kid inherited the pig slit eyes...

Funny how the angle makes it look like meigh has a giant man hand.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Sep 28, 2022)

Not even kween kiffullz could save our mensch from his need to show his horse and their sowmare chimera off.


----------



## .iota. (Sep 29, 2022)

Jump said:


> Meigh just tweeted this photo
> View attachment 3699175
> Mexico or normal tin roof southern poverty shack? You decide.



if nothing else, this confirms that they are no longer living at 202 e. 37th st. in richmond.
the arial view (2022) does not show any corrugated metal. and thanks to the informative and invasive features of google maps, a digital stroll around the corner and along the alley does not show any from the backyard view (2014).


 

i also find it interesting that meigh, with her disproportionate head and hands, has chosen to post a photo outside, with the blinding light obscuring the background.  it's almost as if she doesn't want anyone to notice the warped walls and the filtered feature errors of previous photos ... i wonder what @John Andrews Stan would have to say ...


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Sep 29, 2022)

.iota. said:


> i wonder what @John Andrews Stan would have to say


She looks like Amy Winehouse’s fat brother. Rozy is adorable but what kind of shithead exposes their infant to ridicule and monitoring by internet sleuths? And what unbridled joy on Mantsu’s face!


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Sep 29, 2022)

so some fun investigation work from Poast.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Sep 29, 2022)

I’m going to LMAO if Ralph was actually run out of the country and into some tin shack in Mexico.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Sep 29, 2022)

I don't believe for a second that Ralph is living in Mexico .


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Sep 29, 2022)

I like to believe that Ralph was bullied into living a third world hell hole lmao!


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (Sep 29, 2022)

It's really not that hard to believe when you remember that Ralph is an asocial weirdo who's only goal in life is to be on the internet as long as possible hosting his shitty show. Moving to a low cost border town is the natural evolution in the Ralphamale saga.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Sep 29, 2022)

AnIntrepidCrow said:


> It's really not that hard to believe when you remember that Ralph is asocial weirdo who's only goal in life is to be on the internet as long as possible hosting his shitty show. Moving to a low cost border town is the natural evolution in the Ralphamale saga.


I agree,  but is it just cost of living? Apparently he's now paying child support and I assume he's making payments since the Vickers ent said shit recently. 

Is he avoiding servicing from the black dude who t-boned him because he took a left at a red whiles cry-screaming at kiwi farms on his phone? 

I think he's in Mexico, who the fuck would air-dry there clothes outside in late September in Virgina?


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 29, 2022)

.iota. said:


> if nothing else, this confirms that they are no longer living at 202 e. 37th st. in richmond.
> the arial view (2022) does not show any corrugated metal. and thanks to the informative and invasive features of google maps, a digital stroll around the corner and along the alley does not show any from the backyard view (2014).
> 
> View attachment 3699928 View attachment 3699934
> ...


That blue guntmobile doesn't live there either. 
It's residing beneath the realms of Earth in the scorching Hellfire, with Ronnie and Sandra.


----------



## HONKHONKTIME (Sep 29, 2022)

i must admit the chat hiatus has forced me back into lurking threads and this one is by far my favorite. So jat the time of the writing jayden was streaming and his chat was talking about the gunt being in Mexico. Ethan found out via stream-sniping and freaked out. he pulled it back and fixed his mask but he was still shook, you could tell.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Sep 29, 2022)

I guess Ralph renting a house in some Mexico ghetto makes sense. Kinda surprised he didn't just dump Pantsu and demon baby 2 to balance his budget now that he's got child support payments to make.


----------



## MvAgusta (Sep 29, 2022)

So Ralph’s in Mexico, but I have a real question here:

What is the status of his red Gunt Truck?

Is it gone? Did Nissan repossess his truck? Does Ralph now drive a junked up Mexican beater Nissan now? So many question yet so little answers…


----------



## RalphaMania (Sep 29, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> What is the status of his red Gunt Truck?
> 
> Is it gone? Did Nissan repossess his truck? Does Ralph now drive a junked up Mexican beater Nissan now? So many question yet so little answers…


Probably ate it


----------



## Jump (Sep 29, 2022)

Ralph's rich btw



(pics found on the fedi)


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Sep 29, 2022)

Place your fucking bets on Josh’s prediction from last year coming true to the letter, especially when he be barely speaks his mother tongue.


----------



## Keranu (Sep 30, 2022)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Is he avoiding servicing from the black dude who t-boned him because he took a left at a red whiles cry-screaming at kiwi farms on his phone?


I did notice during the Farms downtime that Ralph's hog face was shaved on stream. The only time he shaves is for court appearances.

I'll have to try to find the date of that stream. Does anyone know if Ralph was scheduled for court in recent weeks?


----------



## HONKHONKTIME (Sep 30, 2022)

Jump said:


> Ralph's rich btw
> View attachment 3702032
> View attachment 3702046
> 
> (pics found on the fedi)


Excuse me, hello. May I please have more white-trash eye-spies?


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Sep 30, 2022)

GUNT WILL NOT DIVIDE US!
GUNT WILL NOT DIVIDE US!
HE WILL NUT INSIDE US!


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Sep 30, 2022)

I don't think Ralph is in Mexico but it'd be funny if I'm wrong so I win either way.


----------



## MeltyTW (Sep 30, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> Place your fucking bets on Josh’s prediction from last year coming true to the letter, especially when he be barely speaks his mother tongue.


would it be illegal to donate to the cartel streamers who make a career torturing ralph via paid chat suggestions and tts?


Sheryl Nome said:


> I don't think Ralph is in Mexico but it'd be funny if I'm wrong so I win either way.


could it be that he is in texas near the border? or in some area in the us with lots of mexcians?


----------



## .iota. (Sep 30, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ronnie’s crack shack. The alcoholic mentally ill west Memphis white trash legacy continues.



wherever they may be living, it's not 532 lois marie cove in west memphis.
i took another google maps-assisted jaunt, and there is no corrugated metal. or windows, for that matter.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Sep 30, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> Place your fucking bets on Josh’s prediction from last year coming true to the letter, especially when he be barely speaks his mother tongue.


I give him two months before he's in some cantina in his shithole town and starts hollerin at some low level cartel enforcer daring him to fight the Ralphamale. They will then either shoot him where he stands or drag him out to the desert and force him to dig his own grave.



MeltyTW said:


> could it be that he is in texas near the border? or in some area in the us with lots of mexcians?


I don't see why he'd move to Texas to just be near Mexico, he wouldn't be getting the cost of living savings like in Mexico. Best he could do on that front while staying in the US would be moving to his swamp land in backwater Louisiana, doesn't get much cheaper than that in the US.

I suppose he could have worked out that by being near Mexico he could stretch his hooker dollar further.


----------



## JAKL II (Sep 30, 2022)

FamicomGorby said:


> I suppose he could have worked out that by being near Mexico he could stretch his hooker dollar further.



WINNERWINNERCHICKENDINNER!!!!

How is this not patently obvious? He's got multiple court cases against him, his viewership is dying, his donations are drying up and his ego is so fragile that poverty would drive him insane, now he gets to live like a queen in Mexico.

One American Dollar = 20 Pesos.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Sep 30, 2022)

Not having a washing machine is primetime nigger activity.


----------



## Thisismyusername (Sep 30, 2022)

Portugal = Bag Stolen / Ass Kicked
Mexico = Ring stolen (with or without sausage finger) / Ass Kicked?


----------



## Salvatore Leone (Sep 30, 2022)

Messed with the brightness and contrast. Looks like Ralph is in some concrete compound. Guess he decided to take inspiration from Osama.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Sep 30, 2022)

I guess now that he has a brown kid moving to mexico was the only logical choice


----------



## make_it_so (Sep 30, 2022)

Other evidence that Ralph is in Mexico: people on poa.st watching his streams have noticed that his Twitter newsfeed appears to be localized to Mexico.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Sep 30, 2022)

Ralph fleeing to Mexico makes sense in that he’s finally going to be known for being tall, or at least average height, for the first time time in his life


----------



## MeltyTW (Sep 30, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> Other evidence that Ralph is in Mexico: people on poa.st watching his streams have noticed that his Twitter newsfeed appears to be localized to Mexico.
> View attachment 3704023View attachment 3704027View attachment 3704029


.... but why? why move to mexico? its always even hawt outside and hes still on the hook for all his legal shit in america. surely ralph couldnt have been actually retarded enough to move his sow and piglet into some third world shit hole for cheap whores riddled with stds?


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Sep 30, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> .... but why? why move to mexico? its always even hawt outside and hes still on the hook for all his legal shit in america. surely ralph couldnt have been actually retarded enough to move his sow and piglet into some third world shit hole for cheap whores riddled with stds?


He's poor and it's extremely cheap to live. You can get a huge plot of land and a decent home for a fraction of what you'd pay in the states and if your income is solely provided by retards on the internet than you don't even have to worry about the terrible wages. It's probably the smartest thing he's ever done. However he's literally the walking stereotype of what Mexicans hate about Americans and there's a very realistic possibility he could end up being killed.

However, judging by meigh's horse nipple brown kid wigger clothesline pic, it doesn't seem he picked a nice home. It's actually hilarious and pretty ironic that this America First frontman is literally living in Mexico because he's too poor to live un-like a nigger in America.


----------



## RalphaMania (Sep 30, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Ralph fleeing to Mexico makes sense in that he’s finally going to be known for being tall, or at least average height, for the first time time in his life


Sure his height thread will have fun with that.


MeltyTW said:


> .... but why? why move to mexico? its always even hawt outside and hes still on the hook for all his legal shit in america. surely ralph couldnt have been actually retarded enough to move his sow and piglet into some third world shit hole for cheap whores riddled with stds?


You're assuming piggy takes rational decisions, which he hasn't acted upon one since gator left.


----------



## make_it_so (Sep 30, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> He's poor and it's extremely cheap to live. You can get a huge plot of land and a decent home for a fraction of what you'd pay in the states and if your income is solely provided by retards on the internet than you don't even have to worry about the terrible wages. It's probably the smartest thing he's ever done. However he's literally the walking stereotype of what Mexicans hate about Americans and there's a very realistic possibility he could end up being killed.
> 
> However, judging by meigh's horse nipple brown kid wigger clothesline pic, it doesn't seem he picked a nice home. It's actually hilarious and pretty ironic that this America First frontman is literally living in Mexico because he's too poor to live un-like a nigger in America.


I recall that when the Mexico move speculation first started up months ago, lots of folks here were listing all the problems that would've been associated with Ralph hogging it down Mexico way.  Besides just the language and cultural barriers, Ethan's U.S. citizenship status would mean that Mexican banks would still have to share information with their U.S. counterparts.  Which means that any collections he had (that he might presumably be running from) could still get his account frozen, garnished, or seized.  Then there's the issue of the RalphaTruck, which after a certain amount of time would need local plates, which Ralph could only get by getting permanent residency (a lengthy process that it's doubtful Ralph could complete) or it would be seized.

All in all though, it fits in perfectly with the Gunt's thinking: no long term planning, just short term immediate gain and gratification.  Having your truck and funds seized a year down the road doesn't matter if it means you can get extremely cheap booze, drugs, housing, and internet _right now_ by jumping the border.


----------



## MeltyTW (Sep 30, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> He's poor and it's extremely cheap to live. You can get a huge plot of land and a decent home for a fraction of what you'd pay in the states and if your income is solely provided by retards on the internet than you don't even have to worry about the terrible wages. It's probably the smartest thing he's ever done. However he's literally the walking stereotype of what Mexicans hate about Americans and there's a very realistic possibility he could end up being killed.
> 
> However, judging by meigh's horse nipple brown kid wigger clothesline pic, it doesn't seem he picked a nice home. It's actually hilarious and pretty ironic that this America First frontman is literally living in Mexico because he's too poor to live un-like a nigger in America.


i dont like saying for sure he lives there, it looks like some dax tier spic shit shack but idk. i think i might have to apologize to all the people ive argued with who refused to believe ethan was actually this retarded.


----------



## Elmo (Sep 30, 2022)

I had noticed the other day that Ralph went on a tangent about his "morning" (by which he means mid-day) lattes before he starts his TS shows. He pointed out that his normal latte is a "9-1-1" by Dutch Bros. Coffee.

Imagine eating this good.

I doubt this really matters much, but the nearest locations to MX are located in El Paso, TX:


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Sep 30, 2022)

I have my doubts he went to Mexico, but if he did he won’t last a year. i could see him trying to flee with his truck, figuring they can’t repo it in Mexico and he can escape his civil lawsuit and child support. It’s classic terrible Ralphamale logic which is why it’s possible.

Pantsu will get her trad living wish x100 in a third world shithole. Hope Rozy avoids rat bites and cockroaches in her crib.


JAKL II said:


> WINNERWINNERCHICKENDINNER!!!!
> 
> How is this not patently obvious? He's got multiple court cases against him, his viewership is dying, his donations are drying up and his ego is so fragile that poverty would drive him insane, now he gets to live like a queen in Mexico.
> 
> One American Dollar = 20 Pesos.


Nah, he doesn’t make enough to live like an American Gringo queen, just a middle class mexican who gets money sent home from El Norte. Ralph would live like trash in Mexico, just like he did stateside just add a lot more insect infestations,  dysentery and water born parasites.


----------



## Automaton Type 2B (Oct 1, 2022)

Based on coffee preferences (Dutch Bros) and white-nigger convenience, the city he lives in if he really went to Mexico. Must be Ciudad Juarez, it borders El Paso Texas at a walking distance.




Look at the quality of housing available. 






 



Looks pretty familiar...


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 1, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> So Ralph’s in Mexico, but I have a real question here:
> 
> What is the status of his red Gunt Truck?
> 
> Is it gone? Did Nissan repossess his truck? Does Ralph now drive a junked up Mexican beater Nissan now? So many question yet so little answers…


He's gone native. Soon he will be driving for Uber like Matt.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 1, 2022)

Automaton_Type_2B said:


> Based on coffee preferences (Dutch Bros) and white-nigger convenience, the city he lives in if he really went to Mexico. Must be Ciudad Juarez, it borders El Paso Texas at a walking distance.
> View attachment 3704914
> 
> Look at the quality of housing available.
> ...


Nah, Pantsu and Ralph would be dead within a month and Rozy sold to some gringos for $5k if they moved to Ciudad Juarez. It has the highest homicide rate in Mexico.

Ralph is a incredibly stupid wet brain wigger but even he isn’t retarded enough to move to Cuidad Juarez. Dude got his ass kicked in Portugal ffs.

 I’d guess a trailer in Texas, close enough to run for the border when the process servers and tax man start looking for him and he gets scared


----------



## Automaton Type 2B (Oct 1, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Nah, Pantsu and Ralph would be dead within a month and Rozy sold to some gringos for $5k if they moved to Ciudad Juarez. It has the highest homicide rate in Mexico.
> 
> Ralph is a incredibly stupid wet brain wigger but even he isn’t retarded enough to move to Cuidad Juarez. Dude got his ass kicked in Portugal ffs.
> 
> I’d guess a trailer in Texas, close enough to run for the border when the process servers and tax man start looking for him and he gets scared


So the chance of seeing some obscure video clip at 480p surface on 4chan of ralph having his head sawed off in the middle of the desert has little chance of happening?


----------



## R. Budd Dwyer (Oct 1, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> i could see him trying to flee with his truck, figuring they can’t repo it in Mexico and he can escape his civil lawsuit and child support.


You didn’t hear? Civil suit was dismissed. Another W for the Ralphamale.




Automaton_Type_2B said:


> So the chance of seeing some obscure video clip at 480p surface on 4chan of ralph having his head sawed off in the middle of the desert has little chance of happening?


Quite the opposite, there is a great chance of that happening to him anywhere in Mexico except one of the resorts with 100-foot walls around it. Especially because he is a powder white ball of fat that is expert at pissing off the wrong people.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 1, 2022)

Automaton_Type_2B said:


> Based on coffee preferences (Dutch Bros) and white-nigger convenience, the city he lives in if he really went to Mexico. Must be Ciudad Juarez, it borders El Paso Texas at a walking distance.
> View attachment 3704914
> 
> Look at the quality of housing available.
> ...





Elmo said:


> I had noticed the other day that Ralph went on a tangent about his "morning" (by which he means mid-day) lattes before he starts his TS shows. He pointed out that his normal latte is a "9-1-1" by Dutch Bros. Coffee.
> View attachment 3704533
> Imagine eating this good.
> 
> ...


i think ralph is getting off on throwing out easy disinfo though. the only thing that makes me doubt this is misinfo is because hed have to admit were telling the truth about how we think his house looks mexican poverty tier, something i dont think ralph would easily let himself register in order to take advantage of it. unless he just ignores that basic follow through logic which he often does, just cherry picking the delusion hes in a manor but also somehow the aylawgs thought a "lovely tasteful ralpha manor" could posssssssibly be a mexican crack shack


----------



## HONKHONKTIME (Oct 1, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> i think ralph is getting off on throwing out easy disinfo though. the only thing that makes me doubt this is misinfo is because hed have to admit were telling the truth about how we think his house looks mexican poverty tier, something i dont think ralph would easily let himself register in order to take advantage of it. unless he just ignores that basic follow through logic which he often does, just cherry picking the delusion hes in a manor but also somehow the aylawgs thought a "lovely tasteful ralpha manor" could posssssssibly be a mexican crack shack


fuck it. hes in the boonies out by nashville. send the kasino there next time


----------



## Elmo (Oct 1, 2022)

HONKHONKTIME said:


> fuck it. hes in the boonies out by nashville. send the kasino there next time


Maybe next time they'll find the "flaming Flamencos".


----------



## *distant thrum* (Oct 1, 2022)

I agree Ralph very much gets off on seeming like a TOUGH GUY™ so keeping up a hard guy image by purposefully moving to a shitty part of Mexico could be fake info, but he's been beaten in Portugal twice, which already speaks to his extreme beat-ability and stupidity(not to mention his noted poor money sense), I definitely leave room for lies, cause anyone who doesn't for a certified cowhog like Ralph is naïve and him and his horse are just dumb enough for a stunt like this to be believable. It's either that or he is currently inhabiting a literal swampbilly rape hovel in america, which is honestly probably even funnier cause that means he's still subject to american inflation, cause he's fucking mentally disabled. Any way you slice it his kids are fucked and this almost makes me pity the horse


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Oct 1, 2022)

Hummm… if he goes off about “stalkers conspiracy theories” about him in Mexico, I hope somebody could super chat him to ask him to motherfuck the ______ cartel if he’s not in MX he shouldn’t be scare of nuffin’


----------



## HONKHONKTIME (Oct 1, 2022)

*distant thrum* said:


> I agree Ralph very much gets off on seeming like a TOUGH GUY™ so keeping up a hard guy image by purposefully moving to a shitty part of Mexico could be fake info, but he's been beaten in Portugal twice, which already speaks to his extreme beat-ability and stupidity(not to mention his noted poor money sense), I definitely leave room for lies, cause anyone who doesn't for a certified cowhog like Ralph is naïve cause him and his horse are just dumb enough for a stunt like this to be believable. It's either that or he is currently inhabiting a literal swampbilly rape hovel in america, which is honestly probably even funnier cause that means he's still subject to american inflation, cause he's fucking mentally disabled. Any way you slice it his kids are fucked and this almost makes me pity the horse


him getting beaten in lisbon twice is pretty surreal


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (Oct 1, 2022)

If the earthquake post ends up turning out to be accurate I will laugh that even Earth hates this fucking pig and was trying to give us all a sign.


----------



## JesusBuiltMyHotrod (Oct 1, 2022)

Automaton_Type_2B said:


> Based on coffee preferences (Dutch Bros) and white-nigger convenience, the city he lives in if he really went to Mexico. Must be Ciudad Juarez, it borders El Paso Texas at a walking distance.
> View attachment 3704914
> 
> Look at the quality of housing available.
> ...


That baby is so fucking ugly. It's going to grow up fat and fugly, just like it's deadbeat dad.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 1, 2022)

JesusBuiltMyHotrod said:


> That baby is so fucking ugly. It's going to grow up fat and fugly, just like it's deadbeat dad.


She has Ralph’s most unfortunate facial features, and a crazy pedo mom with ED and is named after a gay Catboi streaming platform. It’s grim af. 



MeltyTW said:


> i think ralph is getting off on throwing out easy disinfo though. the only thing that makes me doubt this is misinfo is because hed have to admit were telling the truth about how we think his house looks mexican poverty tier, something i dont think ralph would easily let himself register in order to take advantage of it. unless he just ignores that basic follow through logic which he often does, just cherry picking the delusion hes in a manor but also somehow the aylawgs thought a "lovely tasteful ralpha manor" could posssssssibly be a mexican crack shack


I think he just moved further south, but not across any border. 


R. Budd Dwyer said:


> You didn’t hear? Civil suit was dismissed. Another W for the Ralphamale.
> View attachment 3705133
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite, there is a great chance of that happening to him anywhere in Mexico except one of the resorts with 100-foot walls around it. Especially because he is a powder white ball of fat that is expert at pissing off the wrong people.


Lawyer must have realized Ralph was a broke ass wigger.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 1, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I think he just moved further south, but not across any border.


idk if he even moved out of town, idk feels like we should confirm things before making hard statements. i know we dont reeeeally need to but i love it whenever ralph lowers the bar and fails to meet his wincon. his 'wincon' now is that if we ever joke about something really minor that turns out to be a minor error about some unimportant ragepig it means kf btfo and ralph somehow isnt an impoverished shiteater competing with non working lazy mexican dame for his wages.


----------



## .iota. (Oct 1, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Nah, Pantsu and Ralph would be dead within a month and Rozy sold to some gringos for $5k if they moved to Ciudad Juarez.





MirnaMinkoff said:


> I think he just moved further south, but not across any border.



i'm with mirna on this one.  he might be able to survive on either side of the border somewhere between brownsville and laredo, but any further south or west, and his fat ass would quickly become chicharrones.

in the tweet about meigh and the baby arriving, he writes "they’re having to come by and fine tune some stuff with the house."  i don't know who "they" are, but i doubt that they're mexican landlords.  and in the clip posted about him spilling his iced coffee *from dutch bros.*, he specifically states, "i hear the baby crying downstairs."

dutch bros. doesn't exist in mexico.  ice and two-story homes are luxuries in the slums and rural areas of mexico, but both are common in rural parts of the south.  it would also be pretty simple for the hog to change his newsfeed preferences to throw off the haters.  he's still in the u.s.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Oct 1, 2022)

I think he's in Fag City, USA. Population: you. And him.


----------



## True Gunt Radio (Oct 1, 2022)

Salvatore Leone said:


> Messed with the brightness and contrast. Looks like Ralph is in some concrete compound. Guess he decided to take inspiration from Osama.
> View attachment 3703791


Look at that background, Fidel Guntstro is hiding out in the central american jungles


----------



## make_it_so (Oct 1, 2022)

.iota. said:


> it would also be pretty simple for the hog to change his newsfeed preferences to throw off the haters.  he's still in the u.s.


But the question is, would Ethan Oliver Ralph - based on his past behavior - actually be smart enough, clever enough, or have enough foresight to do something like that?


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 2, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Nah, Pantsu and Ralph would be dead within a month and Rozy sold to some gringos for $5k if they moved to Ciudad Juarez. It has the highest homicide rate in Mexico.
> 
> Ralph is a incredibly stupid wet brain wigger but even he isn’t retarded enough to move to Cuidad Juarez. Dude got his ass kicked in Portugal ffs.
> 
> I’d guess a trailer in Texas, close enough to run for the border when the process servers and tax man start looking for him and he gets scared


>Highest Murder Rate in All of Mexico

That is a *hell* of a statement. I might have to page our resident Mexican National @NicoFountaine to tell us if there could possibly be any *worse* places in Mexico Ethan Ralph could have moved to.

I really do hope Ralph packed his shit and moved with fiancé and baby in tow to Narcoistan, because that would probably be the stupidest fucking thing he's ever even thought of doing.


----------



## .iota. (Oct 2, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> But the question is, would Ethan Oliver Ralph - based on his past behavior - actually be smart enough, clever enough, or have enough foresight to do something like that?



no. no. and no.  but given the response when someone noticed his search about the u.s. embassy in mexico way back when, i could imagine someone else making the suggstion to him.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 2, 2022)

Alot of people have talked about Ethan Ralph inevitably being murdered by the Cartels if he runs his gob (as he is usually inclined to do) but don't forget: He brought Meigh and Reroll Rozy *in tow*.

I speak no hyperbole when I say that Mexico is more insanely violent, crime-ridden, and politically unstable than Afghanistan.... it's possibly even a worse place to live than The Democratic Republic of The Congo in many areas.

 Meigh and Rozy would probably be sold into sex slavery by human traffickers associated with the Cartels if they saw fit to whack Ralph. If that happened- they would also probably force Meigh (and probably Rozy) to be addicted to some hardcore narcotic like Heroin to keep them enslaved. I know it's been said countless times that one of the big reasons Meigh sticks around with Ralph is that she sees no alternatives whatsoever for her life but this without a shadow of a doubt has put her and her daughter's life in grave mortal jeopardy.


----------



## Elmo (Oct 2, 2022)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> Alot of people have talked about Ethan Ralph inevitably being murdered by the Cartels if he runs his gob (as he is usually inclined to do) but don't forget: He brought Meigh and Reroll Rozy *in tow*.
> 
> I speak no hyperbole when I say that Mexico is more insanely violent, crime-ridden, and politically unstable than Afghanistan.... it's possibly even a worse place to live than The Democratic Republic of The Congo in many areas.
> 
> Meigh and Rozy would probably be sold into sex slavery by human traffickers associated with the Cartels if they saw fit to whack Ralph. If that happened- they would also probably force Meigh (and probably Rozy) to be addicted to some hardcore narcotic like Heroin to keep them enslaved. I know it's been said countless times that one of the big reasons Meigh sticks around with Ralph is that she sees no alternatives whatsoever for her life but this without a shadow of a doubt has put her and her daughter's life in grave mortal jeopardy.


I would also have a hard time believing that Harry would just let this sort of thing happen but you never know considering Ralph _did_ try to isolate Faith from her parents.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Oct 2, 2022)

Mexico is violent but it’s not random violence like in the US. Violence is centered around the cartel as in you piss of the cartel, you cross the cartel, you don’t agree to pay money to the cartel, the government thinks your buddies with the cartel, etc. Which means Ralph is fucked if he’s in Mexico. As you can see in him getting his ass beat, he feels compelled to talk shit even after getting his shit pushed in.

I don’t think he’s in Mexico however. West Virginia maybe.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Oct 3, 2022)

I wouldn't even feel bad if Ralph got liveleak'd by a cartel, I just hope the poor kid doesn't end up hurt. That is not a safe place for a white English speaking foreigner to be raising a child.


----------



## NicoFountaine (Oct 3, 2022)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> >Highest Murder Rate in All of Mexico
> 
> That is a *hell* of a statement. I might have to page our resident Mexican National @NicoFountaine to tell us if there could possibly be any *worse* places in Mexico Ethan Ralph could have moved to.
> 
> I really do hope Ralph packed his shit and moved with fiancé and baby in tow to Narcoistan, because that would probably be the stupidest fucking thing he's ever even thought of doing.




Lol I didn't answer earlier precisely because I was there. 

I am from a northern city, but I avoid at all cost traveling to all Border cities, no exceptions.  Ralph would be dumb if he moved to Juarez. My guess is he would pick a Central/occidental southern City with easy and quick access to an international travel hub in the US.  While I have family in Mexico a short drive from where I live in Arizona I rather take a plane just to avoid border cities. 

Just being there doesn't necessarily endanger him, but the chances of him being around a violent incident from which he could become an innocent bystander increases. Since he also likes to go around and talk shit to people in shitty bars he would likely get in trouble with thuggish people, get mugged or beaten but he wouldn't end up in a cartel execution video. He could live peacefully but who knows. I don't think he can afford rent in fancy places since rent prices are actually very high because they charge you in US Dollars (a huge amount of people lives in the Mexican side, but works in the American side). Ralph is a broke fat idiot who doesn't make more money than most people not dirt poor in Mexico anyway.


----------



## Harlan Wick (Oct 3, 2022)

Before I post this two things to keep in mind: 1) The only thing I do professionally is fuck up, and 2) I'm well aware this post has massive leaps of logic in it, so please keep your autism in check.

I think shifting focus to Michael Sisco may reveal where everyone's favorite cerdo furioso is hiding.  Yes Gunt is a stupid fuck who live on stream read his credit card number out loud but doesn't mean he can't use his three functioning brain cells to try and keep his location hidden from the alogs. Sisco on the other hand doesn't engage in typical lolcow behavior and is more or less not on anyone's radar. Because of this I suspect that Sisco could be the weak link that betrays cerdo furioso. 

1) Sisco's Twitter profile lists him as living in Texas. Yes he could be lying but he's has been relatively consistent on listing his state on his Twitter profile. Also, Sisco strikes me as someone who see Twitter as a business/networking platform so lying about your location is unlikely.

2) Twitter's events and media in your area sidebar is broken as fuck. I live in dumb fuck nowhere <state redacted> but if you saw my Twitter lurker account you would think I live in northern California or Portland despite being hundreds of miles away from either place. This may explain why Gunt's Twitter showing stuff from Mexico but without testing and confirmation it's just an idea.

3) It's been speculated that Gunt has rented or stayed at property that Sisco has owned in WV. If Sisco is really in TX it is possible that a similar arrangement could exist between them. 

4) Texas does have a fuck ton of Dutch bros coffee

5) This is the sort of shit Gunt would pull. Best example would be tweeting some print out that showed a positive AIDS test and then letting alogs run wild with speculation. The running to Mexico could be Gunt's idea of a long con.

Realistically the most effective way of getting Gunt's location is to wait and watch. As it's only a mater of time before drugs and alcohol abuse will lead to him doxxing himself. It's not as funny as speculating Mexico and possible misfortune cerdo furioso could cause.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 3, 2022)

Harlan Wick said:


> Yes Gunt is a stupid fuck who live on stream read his credit card number out loud but doesn't mean he can't use his three functioning brain cells to try and keep his location hidden from the alogs.


That truly was magical.  Especially when he yelled at his chat, who were trying to warn him "they can hear you!" to shut up then put his hand over his mouth.


----------



## 2lolis1cup (Oct 5, 2022)

Harlan Wick said:


> so please keep your autism in check.
> 
> I think shifting focus to Michael Sisco may reveal where everyone's favorite cerdo furioso is hiding.


well fuck you you peaked my interest. It took me about an hour to look up the gunt again. I believe I found a lead using Micheal.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 5, 2022)

2lolis1cup said:


> well fuck you you peaked my interest. It took me about an hour to look up the gunt again. I believe I found a lead using Micheal.
> View attachment 3716974View attachment 3716977View attachment 3716982View attachment 3716986


Lol. Ive have been saying for months he would be Sisco’s puppy dog but he followed him all the way to Texas, instead of WV, to live in a fucking trailer. Fantastic! Ralph cannot be a independent adult under any circumstance.

Very very poor white trash, not very trad


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 5, 2022)

Do we think Pantsu just gets to scrub the washing in the big, plywood addition project trailer and they live in the camper/old trailer to the right? Or did Ralphamale score the big trailer with the fancy pawpaw built plywood and siding breezeway?









						9649 Fm 1249 E, Kilgore, TX 75662 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $181,700. 9649 Fm 1249 E, Kilgore, TX is a single family home that contains 1,744 sq ft and was built in 1967. It contains 0 bedroom and 0 bathroom.    The Zestimate for this house is $181,700, which has decreased by $1,755 in the last 30 days. The Rent Zestimate for this...




					www.zillow.com
				




Did Sisco move back to his parent’s trailer and bring a pet Ralph and horse with him?


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Oct 5, 2022)

I doubt Ralph will get beheaded with a chainsaw by cartel gangs. He will be in for a rude awakening when he shoots his fat mouth off at the local watering hole. He'll be squealing "Arrest heem!" as he's getting his ass beat, while the cops are watching and laughing at the fat gringo getting his shit kicked in. Cops in Mexico don't act like cops in the States. Ralph if you read this while drunk driving, do not expect help from the local Mexican police.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Oct 5, 2022)

"Mom, I'm moving home. Also can this faggot and his bitch sleep in the bottom bunk?"


----------



## 2lolis1cup (Oct 5, 2022)

So the property in question is a rental owned by a neighbor and leased out by a Corporation.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 5, 2022)

2lolis1cup said:


> So the property in question is a rental owned by a neighbor and leased out by a Corporation.
> 
> View attachment 3717084


A rented trailer, even better and perfect for the Gunt and his stead.

You get the bounty my friend. Congrats When it’s 100% confirmed you should get a special Gunt Dox award. There’s no doubt that’s the same weird tin porch that poor dumb bitch is hanging Rozy and Ralph’s shitty underwear to dry.

Man, ghost is going to be livid when he finds out Gunt is renting a rundown trailer in Texas. Then again, East Texas is the sort of poor white trash wasteland that is perfect for a Ralphamale.


----------



## RalphaMania (Oct 5, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Lol. Ive have been saying for months he would be Sisco’s puppy dog but he followed him all the way to Texas, instead of WV


There's no Dutch Bros. Coffee locations in West Virginia FYI


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Oct 5, 2022)

Josh deploy the Kiwifarms Air Force. Tell Earl we need to reroute some flights over the Tranch for Gunt coverage. God dammit we need that building saturated with corn and makers mark drone drops within the hour!


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Oct 5, 2022)

2lolis1cup said:


> well fuck you you peaked my interest. It took me about an hour to look up the gunt again. I believe I found a lead using Micheal.
> View attachment 3716974View attachment 3716977View attachment 3716982View attachment 3716986



Fucking fantastic. I’ll do some digging.


----------



## CECA Loather (Oct 5, 2022)

2lolis1cup said:


> well fuck you you peaked my interest. It took me about an hour to look up the gunt again. I believe I found a lead using Micheal.
> View attachment 3716974View attachment 3716977View attachment 3716982View attachment 3716986


But Pantsu May is standing in front of a grassy mound. Are there any grassy piles of dirt and mounds in the property?

That grass looks tropical to me rather than something that grows in temperate regions.


----------



## Garth (Oct 5, 2022)

CECA Loather said:


> But Pantsu May is standing in front of a grassy mound. Are there any grassy piles of dirt and mounds in the property?
> 
> That grass looks tropical to me rather than something that grows in temperate regions.


The property is not far from the Gulf coastal line and Louisiana border. Such grass growth would be consistent with that area.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 5, 2022)

2lolis1cup said:


> well fuck you you peaked my interest. It took me about an hour to look up the gunt again. I believe I found a lead using Micheal.
> View attachment 3716974View attachment 3716977View attachment 3716982View attachment 3716986


(for the gunt im not saying this is confirmed holy fuck man stop treating like every rough draft as the final 100 percent submitted own that kf stakes its entire rep on piggu, theres binned drafts of every masterpiece script form any movie youd love thatd be laughable if put to screen) 
YEW DOXLED MAH FRUM MAH BABEE AND MAH HORSE BRIDE
im calling that being how he cries victim after smugly using them to try and get a w over internet trolls instead of just living out peacefully with his family if this is true and this pic helped clue us in.


----------



## Sam Losco's Wife (Oct 5, 2022)

From Ralph's Telegram this morning.


What the new Mexican Coke labels look like.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Oct 5, 2022)

2lolis1cup said:


> well fuck you you peaked my interest. It took me about an hour to look up the gunt again. I believe I found a lead using Micheal.
> View attachment 3716974View attachment 3716977View attachment 3716982View attachment 3716986


The roofs look to be at different angles and in the photo with may the roof doesn't extend past the wall but it does on the Texas trailer.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Oct 5, 2022)

Sam Losco's Wife said:


> From Ralph's Telegram this morning.
> View attachment 3717285
> What the new Mexican Coke labels look like.
> View attachment 3717288


You can buy that at Wegmans. In Virginia.
Ralph, you can get a free monkey pox vaccine in Richmond if you’re hiv+, you’re welcome.


----------



## .iota. (Oct 5, 2022)

CECA Loather said:


> But Pantsu May is standing in front of a grassy mound. Are there any grassy piles of dirt and mounds in the property?
> 
> That grass looks tropical to me rather than something that grows in temperate regions.



the street view images from google maps that are posted above are from 2013.
but the arial view is from 2022, and it shows extensive foliage ... i think 2lolis1cup might have found it.


----------



## Elmo (Oct 5, 2022)

Sam Losco's Wife said:


> From Ralph's Telegram this morning.
> View attachment 3717285
> What the new Mexican Coke labels look like.
> View attachment 3717288


Isn't this the same shirt he wore to Portugal?


----------



## Sam Losco's Wife (Oct 5, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> You can buy that at Wegmans. In Virginia.


This is the only Mexican Coke listed on Wegman's website.

I don't know, he's never had Mexican Coke on his show ever before, I have trouble subscribing to the "Ralph is playing 4D chess" theory.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Oct 5, 2022)

*EDIT*
Barring any new evidence, I cannot find any direct connection between the Michael Sisco and the owner of the 9649 Fm 1249 E. Unless this is some unconnected relative who is in their late 50's / early 60's this isn't the correct Michael Sisco. The Michael Sisco we should be looking for is 34 and named:

Michael Raymond Sisco​​His 3 Most current addresses are:
130 S Marsham St Apt B, Romney, WV 26757-1728​6044 Bayberry Dr, Keyser, WV 26726-5012​905 Broadview Blvd N, Glen Burnie, MD 21061-1907

I have attached his BG report at the bottom as well.​*END EDIT*

Did some checking. The property at 9649 Fm 1249 E, Kilgore, TX 75662 is even worse than we thought:



I'm still trying to establish the connection to the previously mentioned David Conner. He owns the property at 10055 Fm 1249 E which is close, but not the same as the house believed to be where Ralph is. Conner does own 9 current properties and is certainly renting them though.



Spoiler: Conner Properties



             



Interesting enough to mention, Conner seems to either own or run a church that co-owns 10055. This in addition to the rental company

   .


Just for laughs, Conner owns a Nissan Shitbox too.




Here is the basic breakdown on the listed owner of 9649 Fm 1249 E - Michael Sisco.

      


I may have missed it in the thread but I am still looking for the direct connection between this Michael Sisco and the Michael Sisco in WV. If someone can point it out it would be helpful.  I have included full BG's on the Conners and Sicso's below.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 5, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Did some checking. The property at 9649 Fm 1249 E, Kilgore, TX 75662 is even worse than we thought:
> 
> View attachment 3717424
> 
> ...


Sisco is a failed real estate agent so could help Ralph out with that fancy paperwork stuff. Ralph’s brilliant scheme was to use Sisco as a front to try and buy any awful shitbox he could buy/rent. Sisco seems desperate and pathetic enough to do it for Ralph. 

Ralph’s brilliant scheme to never get doxed was to have his white trash trailer in his only IRL friend’s name. The only way Ralph could move out of Richmond was to leech off of the only person known to come to Ralph’s sad cook outs. I guess they can cook-out together all the time since they now are next door neighbors both living in hilariously shitty trailers. 

It’s just amazing how stereotypically perfect Ralph’s new pigsty is. Everyone made jokes about his new trailer, but Gunt is now finally living in the joke for KF entertainment….even with clothes lines on the tin roofed porch for extra white trashiness.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Oct 5, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Sisco is a failed real estate agent so could help Ralph out with that fancy paperwork stuff. Ralph’s brilliant scheme was to use Sisco as a front to try and buy any awful shitbox he could buy/rent. Sisco seems desperate and pathetic enough to do it for Ralph.
> 
> Ralph’s brilliant scheme to never get doxed was to have his white trash trailer in his only IRL friend’s name. The only way Ralph could move out of Richmond was to leech off of the only person known to come to Ralph’s sad cook outs. I guess they can cook-out together all the time since they now are next door neighbors both living in hilariously shitty trailers.
> 
> It’s just amazing how stereotypically perfect Ralph’s new pigsty is. Everyone made jokes about his new trailer, but Gunt is now finally living in the joke for KF entertainment….even with clothes lines on the tin roofed porch for extra white trashiness.


Please check edit. It appears the wrong Michael Sisco was used to begin with on this search. No connection between Michael Sisco in Texas and Michael Sisco in WV seems to exist.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Oct 5, 2022)

Sam Losco's Wife said:


> From Ralph's Telegram this morning.
> View attachment 3717285
> What the new Mexican Coke labels look like.
> View attachment 3717288


Bait


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 5, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Please check edit. It appears the wrong Michael Sisco was used to begin with on this search. No connection between Michael Sisco in Texas and Michael Sisco in WV seems to exist.


There’s no way there’s not a connection, but probably a dad or uncle which would match up with the age. Ralph’s BFF Michael Sisco moved to Texas to sell scammy insurance about 150 miles down the road in Stafford but that could just be the “sales market” he was assigned. It’s not a coincidence they both seemed to suddenly move at the exact same time.


Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Bait


Ralph wants ppl to think he’s in Mexico, but he’s obviously not. Mexican coke can be bought most places in the USA, but definitely all over Texas. Funny enough it was sold in the Kosher section on my grocery store for years till they started selling it as more upscale “real sugar cane” coke from Mexico in the soft drink section.

The Dutch Brothers coffee however is not something that is not as easily faked and it only has locations in certain states,..there seems to be three close he could make Pantsu drive to in Tyler.  But they are in a lot of southern and western states.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Oct 5, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> There’s no way there’s not a connection, but probably a dad or uncle which would match up with the age. Ralph’s BFF Michael Sisco moved to Texas to sell scammy insurance about 150 miles down the road in Stafford but that could just be the “sales market” he was assigned. It’s not a coincidence they both seemed to suddenly move at the exact same time.
> 
> Ralph wants ppl to think he’s in Mexico, but he’s obviously not. Mexican coke can be bought most places in the USA, but definitely all over Texas. Funny enough it was sold in the Kosher section on my grocery store for years till they started selling it as more upscale “real sugar cane” coke from Mexico in the soft drink section.
> 
> The Dutch Brothers coffee however is not something that is as easily faked and it only has locations in certain states..there seems to be one close to the trailer address in Danville too.


You're not wrong. I just see no provable connection between these two people. My thinking is its better to stay focused on the Sisco directly connected to Ralph.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Oct 5, 2022)

Sam Losco's Wife said:


> This is the only Mexican Coke listed on Wegman's website.
> View attachment 3717331
> I don't know, he's never had Mexican Coke on his show ever before, I have trouble subscribing to the "Ralph is playing 4D chess" theory.


Wegmans in central Virginia locations offer the 4-pack bottles of Mexican Coca-Cola.

It’s Smexy!

I don’t care where he is, but you can buy Mexican Coca Cola in local VA Wegmans.

The nasty tit photo of PedoParty was taken at an ethnic festival of some sort they seem to enjoy, usually food-based for obvs reasons. That’s not laundry hanging up, they’re in a tent with flag banners.
ETA apologies for being wrong about the festival tent lol.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 5, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> You're not wrong. I just see no provable connection between these two people. My thinking is its better to stay focused on the Sisco directly connected to Ralph.


It’s difficult because much like Ralph, Sisco is a slimy grifter, and for a guy who claims to be a trad Christian no family is ever mentioned. He’s not married, no kids known and no parents ever mentioned.
After he got fired by Schilling he convinced some girl he met on FB to be his GF and run for Congress. After they broke-up he did his own pretend run for Congress. Now he sells some MLM insurance,  is COO of Ralohamania and continues to try and suckle Nick’s balls.
It’s shows what a shyster he is floating to one scam to the next trying to gain traction with his BS. Ralph seems to be as desperate and pathetic as Sisco. 

Isn’t Sisco supposed to be having Trad Fest right now? What happened to that? Probably the same thing that will happen to Ralphamania. Seems like Trad Fest never happened. Big shock 



Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Wegmans in central Virginia locations offer the 4-pack bottles of Mexican Coca-Cola.
> View attachment 3717646
> It’s Smexy!
> View attachment 3717647
> ...


No, they are very, very clearly Rozy’s oneies hanging from a clothes line. Anybody with kids instantly recognizes the things.  They aren’t in a tent, you can see the tin/metal siding that’s used on cheap porches/ overhangs, and those aren’t flags.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Oct 5, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> It’s difficult because much like Ralph, Sisco is a slimy grifter, and for a guy who claims to be a trad Christian no family is ever mentioned. He’s not married, no kids known and no parents ever mentioned.
> After he got fired by Schilling he convinced some girl he met on FB to be his GF and run for Congress. After they broke-up he did his own pretend run for Congress. Now he sells some MLM insurance,  is COO of Ralohamania and continues to try and suckle Nick’s balls.
> It’s shows what a shyster he is floating to one scam to the next trying to gain traction with his BS. Ralph seems to be as desperate and pathetic as Sisco. Isn’t Sisco supposed to be having Trad Fest right now? What happened to that? Probably the same thing that will happen to Ralphamania.
> 
> ...


Holy shit you’re right, it’s hard to look past the headache glare and the boglim nitties, my bad.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 5, 2022)

Long story short, either Ralph is pretending to live in Mexico or he's living in Mexico.  Either way it's pretty funny.  At the end of the day if he's playing a big old prank it'll be funny to watch him scream and fake laugh when he reveals his ruse.  Looking back its way better that he's busy doing this shit than the entire Faith saga.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Oct 5, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> It’s difficult because much like Ralph, Sisco is a slimy grifter, and for a guy who claims to be a trad Christian no family is ever mentioned. He’s not married, no kids known and no parents ever mentioned.
> After he got fired by Schilling he convinced some girl he met on FB to be his GF and run for Congress. After they broke-up he did his own pretend run for Congress. Now he sells some MLM insurance,  is COO of Ralohamania and continues to try and suckle Nick’s balls.
> It’s shows what a shyster he is floating to one scam to the next trying to gain traction with his BS. Ralph seems to be as desperate and pathetic as Sisco.


The other thing about him is he's a little faggy gimp


----------



## Elmo (Oct 5, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> The nasty tit photo of PedoParty was taken at an ethnic festival of some sort they seem to enjoy, usually food-based for obvs reasons. That’s not laundry hanging up, they’re in a tent with flag banners.
> ETA apologies for being wrong about the festival tent lol


She said that it was laundry day in her tweet. What.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Oct 5, 2022)

Elmo said:


> She said that it was laundry day in her tweet. What.


What can I say, I was going off a trauma-based memory of the photo from a week ago?  I saw a glaring background, some pastel cloth, a boglim face smirking, Ralph’s face on a round babby head, and The Nitties. That’s what I saw, that’s what I remembered. I don’t read the bitch’s tweets on a good day.


----------



## Booby Jones (Oct 5, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> What can I say, I was going off a trauma-based memory of the photo





Spoiler: Get traumatized nerd


----------



## Elmo (Oct 5, 2022)

Booby Jones said:


> Spoiler: Get traumatized nerd
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717827


Pepto-Rozy gets me every single time.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Oct 5, 2022)

Mexican Coke is sold in the US but supposedly only in Red Label bottles. Black label bottles are only able to be bought in Mexico or eBay.


----------



## Moral plague (Oct 5, 2022)

Only Ralph would be so lacking in worldly belongings and relationships that moving to Mexico would be seen as convenient, and be seen as possible to his fandom. Do you think Meigh took Spanish in high school?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 5, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Mexican Coke is sold in the US but supposedly only in Red Label bottles. Black label bottles are only able to be bought in Mexico or eBay.


Nah, I’ve bought in delis in NYC. It’s not as common as the other, but it’s around esp in stores that try to sell boutique colas and ginger beers. Anything from Mexico is easily found in Texas. 

However I’d totally believe Ralph would order drinks off eBay just to LARP. Don’t get me wrong though, I’d love for Ralph to move to a third world tin shack in Mexico to make his Mexican Catboi daddy proud. But the fact he made such a show of drinking Mexican cola is because he’s terrible at baiting.


----------



## Jump (Oct 5, 2022)

The only problem with the Kilgore TX address is there is no broadband there.
Frontier looks to be the telco for that area and they show no FTTH service in the area. The street view photo's show no HFC cable TV plant on the poles for a cable modem. Internet says the same. And TMO home internet says they do not service that area.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Oct 5, 2022)

Jump said:


> The only problem with the Kilgore TX address is there is no broadband there.


Starlink isn't available there either.


Edit: looks like cablelynx services kilgore


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 5, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Mexican Coke is sold in the US but supposedly only in Red Label bottles. Black label bottles are only able to be bought in Mexico or eBay.


I've bought it in China. Exact same bottle.
Never underestimate what these non-supermarket chain variety stores are able to stock.
My local Asian store has more Japanese instant noodles than a 7-11 in Japan.

I think it's bait.


----------



## Jump (Oct 5, 2022)

Mundane Ralph said:


> Edit: looks like cablelynx services kilgore


But as of 11/23/2020 they arn't on this street. That's the date of the Bing streetview capture.

The polls have nothing but power on them.
Telephone is underground on the house side of the street. You can see the pedestals. If CATV was there then there would be a 2nd set of peds going down the street.

Clicking around the area on streetview shows this is a depressed dying shithole. The houses that arn't abandoned looking have DirectTV/DISHnetwork on them. 
Cyberlynx has only 71% coverage.

There is a shitty WISP but their coverage maps don't show it being near his street. 

I think the mexican coke thing is bait. I just have my doubts about this TX address.


----------



## cheese burger69 (Oct 6, 2022)

I think that there might me more to this- I think that Piggy is shacked up in a Border City. Would explain the high amenities relative to low income zone, relatively cheap housing, and a high of quantity Dutch Bros coffee locations (that he stated recently to live near, I believe).
Another theory: Ralph may be attempting to be a Medicinal Tourist, and chop off the Gunt right before Guntamania.
To add to this, Ralph is known to have drug dealer "friends," in no small part to the confirmed data that Ralph bought and still buys cocaine in bulk.

Moreover, take a look at this:

This is a route through the general location of Sisco's place- which happens to be extremely conveniently placed along the route between Richmond and El Paso.
To add to this, there IS broadband in El Paso.


And here is a fiber coverage map.

Last Detail: Ralph always has a "Yahoo Espanol" icon for his favourites or at least most commonly opened pages on his browser:


If there is any border city he could be in, I predict it is El Paso. I recommend cross-referencing everything you people have with public El Paso data, because so far, everything seems to match up with what I have.


----------



## Booby Jones (Oct 6, 2022)

cheese burger69 said:


> confirmed data that Ralph bought and still buys cocaine in bulk.


What'd I miss? I feel like that's impossible, cocaine is so expensive for such small amounts. Atleast it was when I was 20. Surely the hawlg can't afford that and still feed his family.


----------



## maguyver16 (Oct 6, 2022)

Booby Jones said:


> Spoiler: Get traumatized nerd
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717827


Hm, so Meigh actually DOES have boobies



Booby Jones said:


> What'd I miss? I feel like that's impossible, cocaine is so expensive for such small amounts. Atleast it was when I was 20. Surely the hawlg can't afford that and still feed his family.


I believe Coco is cheaper closer/at the border. It tends to be less cut as well. Those reasons alone could play into why Ralph possibly moved closer to there.



cheese burger69 said:


> I think that there might me more to this- I think that Piggy is shacked up in a Border City. Would explain the high amenities relative to low income zone, relatively cheap housing, and a high of quantity Dutch Bros coffee locations (that he stated recently to live near, I believe).
> 
> Another theory: Ralph may be attempting to be a Medicinal Tourist, and chop off the Gunt right before Guntamania.
> 
> ...


Here is a list of neighborhoods in El Paso, along with average income data:


			El Paso, TX Neighborhood Map - Income, House Prices, Occupations - list of neighborhoods


----------



## EyeGuy (Oct 6, 2022)

Ralph's playing 4D chess here - there's no way he actually moved to Mexico. Sure, he's made several statements to that effect, but there's no real evidence as of yet. He knows that the gawdamn aylawgs will run with anything that sounds funny, even if it's plainly retarded (like Kinochet claiming that an earthquake in Mexico half an hour before a power outage on the Sunrise can be used to geolocate him). He's been much more careful with opsec in the past few months, so I think that the consistent "accidental" display of Mexican Twitter and Coca-Cola is a gayop done with a VPN/Amazon as others have suggested. The other way around doesn't work - you can't fake the Dutch Bros coffee from south of the border.

I also think people are ignoring Meigh. I know that she's the ultimate pick-me and has zero self-esteem, but she does seem to be fairly attached to her parents in NY and visits them often. I have a hard time believing she'd agree to move out of the country just to fulfill Ralph's outlaw larp.

Finally, I'd like to point out for the umpteenth time that before Christorian X made his original attention-whoring Gunt Bounty Hunt Thread (there was already an existing thread for speculation on the Ralphalocation) and got everyone sidetracked with autistic theories about Sisco or his white trash uncle, Ralph did have a couple genuine slips of the tongue on his shows. He let us know that his new place is a) out of VA and b) within a day's drive of Richmond.  He's probably found a random place in rural Tennessee or wherever - after all, there's no requirement that a person has to rent from an acquaintance or a relative.


----------



## Elmo (Oct 6, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> after all, there's no requirement that a person has to rent from an acquaintance or a relative.


I agree but we also need to remember that Ralph is a creature of habit and by that I mean convenience. Occam's razor and all.


----------



## Automaton Type 2B (Oct 6, 2022)

Automaton Type 2B said:


> Based on coffee preferences (Dutch Bros) and white-nigger convenience, the city he lives in if he really went to Mexico. Must be Ciudad Juarez, it borders El Paso Texas at a walking distance.
> View attachment 3704914
> 
> Look at the quality of housing available.
> ...


I'm still dead set on Ciudad Juarez. 

Yes. He is that stupid.


----------



## Dear Leader Pol Pot (Oct 6, 2022)

I still stand by him living in some shack in a holler in west virginia or eastern tennesee. Sure it would be harder to get some coke but meth is a hell of alot cheaper.


----------



## heathercho (Oct 6, 2022)

cheese burger69 said:


> I think that there might me more to this- I think that Piggy is shacked up in a Border City. Would explain the high amenities relative to low income zone, relatively cheap housing, and a high of quantity Dutch Bros coffee locations (that he stated recently to live near, I believe).
> Another theory: Ralph may be attempting to be a Medicinal Tourist, and chop off the Gunt right before Guntamania.
> To add to this, Ralph is known to have drug dealer "friends," in no small part to the confirmed data that Ralph bought and still buys cocaine in bulk.
> View attachment 3719169
> ...


Yeah this is absolutely a "Ahm gonna fool dose kiwis to think I live in Messico" larp.

If you, a fat white man, moved with your half naked horse and your white girl baby to Mexico, with a mouth like Ralph has and you're living in a shithole shack with no security.... . I mean you may as well just hand them over on a silver platter.
I mean he's retarded, but I don't think he's suicidal. He's too egotistical for that, surely.

Though, these screenshots will come in handy if he ends up the subject of a True Crime Investigation Special hosted by Nancy Grace.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Oct 6, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> You can buy that at Wegmans. In Virginia.
> Ralph, you can get a free monkey pox vaccine in Richmond if you’re hiv+, you’re welcome.


Not only that BUT the labels on “Mexican Coke” bottles in Mexico are different than the ones in the US because the bottles in Mexico are returnable and the bottling plant reuses them.  You’d have to look close but that looks like a US non-returnable “Mexican” Coke bottle to me.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 6, 2022)

Dear Leader Pol Pot said:


> I still stand by him living in some shack in a holler in west virginia or eastern tennesee. Sure it would be harder to get some coke but meth is a hell of alot cheaper.


Since Ralph announced he was moving I always thought this was the most likely and that Ralph could only move 500 plus miles if some idiot like Sisco was assisting him. But Sisco is such a loser I don’t think he could help Ralph with anything, save for looking better on a lease than Ralph. 

Dutch Brothers has several locations in Tennessee, but WV does not. Tennessee is far more likely than Texas unless Sisco and he are hitching wagons. 

The tin porch with the warshing hanging shows he’s got some new crack shack. The Texas trailer shows that’s a popular way to put a shitty porch on a trailer. But Ralph can’t be too rural, he needs fast food and decent internet service so it’s likely just a ghetto area much like his Richmond crack shack was.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Oct 6, 2022)

If Ralph moved to El Paso they'd change the name to El Fatso and make him the mayor.


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Oct 6, 2022)

Why doesn't this retard just get an RV like the ip2 people.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 6, 2022)

NoodleFucker3000 said:


> Why doesn't this retard just get an RV like the ip2 people.


Too poor.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 6, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> The other way around doesn't work - you can't fake the Dutch Bros coffee from south of the border.


Sure you can.  Have several Dutch Brothers plastic coffee cups.  Dump whatever coffee you're gonna drink in them before bring it in to the "studio".  Rinse.  Repeat.

Is that too much work for The Gunt?  Who TF knows.

BTW when did The Gunt switch to Dutch Bros from his Starbuck's frappe?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 6, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Sure you can.  Have several Dutch Brothers plastic coffee cups.  Dump whatever coffee you're gonna drink in them before bring it in to the "studio".  Rinse.  Repeat.
> 
> Is that too much work for The Gunt?  Who TF knows.
> 
> BTW when did The Gunt switch to Dutch Bros from his Starbuck's frappe?


He’s had to down grade everything because he’s broke. The Richmond crack shack rent was too much for Gunt.


----------



## EyeGuy (Oct 6, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Ralph's playing 4D chess here - there's no way he actually moved to Mexico. Sure, he's made several statements to that effect, but there's no real evidence as of yet. He knows that the gawdamn aylawgs will run with anything that sounds funny, even if it's plainly retarded (like Kinochet claiming that an earthquake in Mexico half an hour before a power outage on the Sunrise can be used to geolocate him). He's been much more careful with opsec in the past few months, so I think that the consistent "accidental" display of Mexican Twitter and Coca-Cola is a gayop done with a VPN/Amazon as others have suggested. The other way around doesn't work - you can't fake the Dutch Bros coffee from south of the border.
> 
> I also think people are ignoring Meigh. I know that she's the ultimate pick-me and has zero self-esteem, but she does seem to be fairly attached to her parents in NY and visits them often. I have a hard time believing she'd agree to move out of the country just to fulfill Ralph's outlaw larp.
> 
> Finally, I'd like to point out for the umpteenth time that before Christorian X made his original attention-whoring Gunt Bounty Hunt Thread (there was already an existing thread for speculation on the Ralphalocation) and got everyone sidetracked with autistic theories about Sisco or his white trash uncle, Ralph did have a couple genuine slips of the tongue on his shows. He let us know that his new place is a) out of VA and b) within a day's drive of Richmond.  He's probably found a random place in rural Tennessee or wherever - after all, there's no requirement that a person has to rent from an acquaintance or a relative.


Alright, after listening to Ralph getting pressed by RPG on this just now and ragequitting, I completely retract everything I wrote. He's definitely in Mexico.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2022)

Ay dios mio, el ogro gordo de la Choza del Coco...


----------



## Telemeter (Oct 6, 2022)

Null said:


> Ay dios mio, el ogro gordo de la Choza del Coco...


Ogres are big, more like a goblino.


----------



## Jump (Oct 6, 2022)

The anime avatars have joined the hunt. fedi link


----------



## SpellforceFan (Oct 6, 2022)

Jump said:


> The anime avatars have joined the hunt. fedi link


I don't know what gunt was expecting - he antagonized the only person with complete network logs of accounts he frequently stalks, and expected what, fair play? When he himself has exclaimed that everything is allowed? Weebs will find him sooner than cartels.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 6, 2022)

Michael Alberto is a spic retard queer faggot.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 6, 2022)

LMAO. It’s too good to be true. He’s actually trying to flex with his Mexico coca-cola? Dude went from white trash to third world. 

I hope he drove his tiny red Asian truck down there.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 6, 2022)

That gay red truck is probably long gone, repossessed by Nissan.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Oct 6, 2022)

I thought the living in Mexico thing was a meme tbh..wtf


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 6, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> LMAO. It’s too good to be true. He’s actually trying to flex with his Mexico coca-cola? Dude went from white trash to third world.
> 
> I hope he drove his tiny red Asian truck down there.


whats funny is i actually have one right from my local bargain shop. walking distance from my house. theyre made to be exported. 

idk i think ralph might be trying too hard to represent a west coast or border location. he thinks its a huge w. i was thinking about someone saying new york and that made me remember mantsu has family there, do we have their info to check their properties and see if theyre being supported by someone in mantsu's family? we dont need to abandon the mexico texas location but it might be worth looking into seeing as hes impoverished.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 6, 2022)

ayy lmao at all of you saying "WELL AKCHSUALLY RALPH COULD BE DOING 4D UNDERWATER BACKGAMMON AND TRICKING US INTO BELIEVING HE'S IN MEXICO WHEN AAAAAKKKKKCCHSUALLLYYY....."

Come the fuck on- it's Ethan God-Damned Ralph of the Motherfucking #Killstream.

Do you seriously think he has enough braincells and opsec know-how to fake screenshots of coffee shops only being available in extremely close proximity to the border, plan in advance to not stream and use the excuse of a power outage at the exact same time an earthquake hit mexico and knocked out power in several regions of the country, and all the other evidence we've seen by now?

Wigger is as wigger does- he actually did it and is currently squatting south of the border. Don't let your memes be dreams, folks!


----------



## Burnablebob (Oct 6, 2022)

While trying not to act nervous on his stream today he was joking about "Where in the World Is Carmen Sandiego?" which got me inspired to creation this abomination which seems fitting for this thread. Enjoy.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 6, 2022)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> ayy lmao at all of you saying "WELL AKCHSUALLY RALPH COULD BE DOING 4D UNDERWATER BACKGAMMON AND TRICKING US INTO BELIEVING HE'S IN MEXICO WHEN AAAAAKKKKKCCHSUALLLYYY....."
> 
> Come the fuck on- it's Ethan God-Damned Ralph of the Motherfucking #Killstream.
> 
> ...


i more meant this so gunt couldnt claim we were just going all in on something like the brian thing. harder to say that when were covering our bases more you know? but also youre right my post did forget to ask the coffee thing, was he saying like "oh i got this coffee at my new place, its specific to my new place" or was he just drunkenly drinking it without comment or offhandedly being like "oh this dutch bros coffee man awesome"  because he does have reasons to try and brag on a new coffee place genuinely because we mocked the hell out of him for his starbucks oatmilk misadventures. 

but as the circumstantial evidence the first thing you learn on your first doxing attempt is that insane fucking coincidences happen all the fucking time. which is to be expected when the barrier to entry as a subject vs a rando here is "did you turn a camera on and post it to youtube or send a tweet post online" 

but yeah generally i think its just best to cast a wide net if for nothing else than giving gunt less to try and spin as a win. if the mexico or texas location is real hes going to pretend its fake until a kiwi drone drops the first corncob


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 6, 2022)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> ayy lmao at all of you saying "WELL AKCHSUALLY RALPH COULD BE DOING 4D UNDERWATER BACKGAMMON AND TRICKING US INTO BELIEVING HE'S IN MEXICO WHEN AAAAAKKKKKCCHSUALLLYYY....."
> 
> Come the fuck on- it's Ethan God-Damned Ralph of the Motherfucking #Killstream.
> 
> ...


Ralph curse is being one dumb motherfucker who gets clowned on by a small army of people far smarter and far more technologically savvy. It’s making easy sport of a loud dumbass. Ralph is eternally angry and bitter about being slow in the mind compared to the average white man.

Living among third world poor brown people would make his forever bruised ego feel better… and he can marry off Rozy at 13 to Jesus to chop five years of child support off.


----------



## Homunculi First (Oct 7, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> LMAO. It’s too good to be true. He’s actually trying to flex with his Mexico coca-cola? Dude went from white trash to third world.


Yeah, really. Assuming this is true, it's totally hilarious. I wouldn't even make fun of him if he were in Tijuana as that would actually be a pretty clever way of balancing his many personal issues. Down Chiapas way though it doesn't get more third world than that.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 7, 2022)

https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1578208322569879552
		

https://archive.ph/kwTIB 

Incorrect use of the word "literal".
Gay emojis.

Yeah, he's seething.


----------



## northstar747 (Oct 7, 2022)

ralph shoulda just relocated to Portugal


----------



## NicoFountaine (Oct 7, 2022)

if he is really in a rural town in Puebla you could probably convince locals he kidnaps children or something and they 'll go Resident Evil 4 on him. So get out of there you fat fuck. You don't know what you are messing with.

It has happened many times over and  over again


----------



## CECA Loather (Oct 7, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 3721239
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1578208322569879552
> ...


Two retorts, pun intended: 

1. If Ralph thinks he "lost his credibility", that means he has correctly located Ralph. 

2. It is not much of a honeypot if they don't have the names and accounts of Poast users attached to their IP. They are assuming it is Ralph based on the user's Poast activity. (Internet fora and even Youtube does allow other users to see user activity) 

It might be some Mexican who follows Metokur, Null et. al, but for the Council of Evil and Ralph to post this more or less confirms that that user is indeed Ralph and he is indeed in Mexico. 

Ralph is supposedly in the part of Mexico close to the tropics. This certainly explains the grass in the background.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 7, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> View attachment 3721241
> 
> if he is really in a rural town in Puebla you could probably convince locals he kidnaps children or something and they 'll go Resident Evil 4 on him. So get out of there you fat fuck. You don't know what you are messing with.
> 
> It has happened many times over and  over again


Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't there some kind of active Anarchist insurrection taking place in that region? It might be further south but I think I distinctively remember a bunch of indigenous Mayans or some other tribe picking up arms and forming anarchist communes to fight the Mexican government.


----------



## northstar747 (Oct 7, 2022)

Does anyone know how mexican visa s work? can ralph become an illegal in mexico?

also in clown word ralph woulda gone to ukraine


----------



## Spicboyskafan (Oct 7, 2022)

Gunty and Pedo Jew Horse cartel beheading video when?


----------



## JAKL II (Oct 7, 2022)

Polite Reminder: Billboards in that area on highways are cheap. If anybody had any fun pranks in mind and a couple hundred bucks to burn.

You really should get the fuck out of Mexico you fat fuck. Somebody is going to get you killed, probably you.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 7, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> View attachment 3721241
> 
> if he is really in a rural town in Puebla you could probably convince locals he kidnaps children or something and they 'll go Resident Evil 4 on him. So get out of there you fat fuck. You don't know what you are messing with.
> 
> It has happened many times over and  over again


The news of him moving to Mexico just keeps getting better and better! I remember when you last posted "nah, if he's in certain areas and behaves there's no way he'll end up in a cartel execution video" and now you're saying "he deliberately and intentionally moved to an area known for repeated mass lynchings this isn't going to end well"

Is it Christmas? This is feeling more and more like a Christmas Miracle. I can't think of a more lulzy situation unless Ralph decided to go on Vacation in one of those Guided North Korean tours instead of Portugal


----------



## 👑Duster King👑 (Oct 7, 2022)

CECA Loather said:


> View attachment 3721266



Meighs face is just horrifying. They should be happy that Rozy got the looks from ralph lol


----------



## Boopims (Oct 7, 2022)

CECA Loather said:


> View attachment 3721266


Wtf is that man hand


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Oct 7, 2022)

CECA Loather said:


> 1. If Ralph thinks he "lost his credibility", that means he has correctly located Ralph.
> 
> 2. It is not much of a honeypot if they don't have the names and accounts of Poast users attached to their IP. They are assuming it is Ralph based on the user's Poast activity. (Internet fora and even Youtube does allow other users to see user activity)
> 
> ...


plus there's what looks like a mexican baby in this picture


----------



## Updatedmyjournal (Oct 7, 2022)

CECA Loather said:


> Two retorts, pun intended:
> 
> 1. If Ralph thinks he "lost his credibility", that means he has correctly located Ralph.
> 
> ...


Asian Nigger.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 7, 2022)

If he is in southern Mexico I would just love to know what epically retarded series of happenstance and decisions managed to get him there?

Is there some forum selling the Mexican promised land, and a trailer, for $5k to fat dumb gringos?


----------



## Healthy Boy Brand (Oct 7, 2022)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't there some kind of active Anarchist insurrection taking place in that region? It might be further south but I think I distinctively remember a bunch of indigenous Mayans or some other tribe picking up arms and forming anarchist communes to fight the Mexican government.


Assuming you're thinking of the Zapatistas, isn't that happening further South?


----------



## Keranu (Oct 7, 2022)

Remember how important those cannabis trips to DC were in Richmond? Ralph is gonna become a familiar face to Mexican drug dealers very quickly, and will be tempted to buy anything else they offer.

Once the prostitutes come into play, Ralph is going to have to tread very carefully. There is absolutely no way he will resist cheap brown hookers, and he gunna lean real quick Mexico doesn't operate like Vegas or Ashley Madison.

Man the reality of what a piece of shit he is to his daughter is really sinking in.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Oct 7, 2022)

Abandoning your life in the US and becoming a transient gringo in the heart of Mexico just to avoid paying child support is a quintessential Ralphamale move. Ol' Ronnie would be proud.


----------



## NicoFountaine (Oct 7, 2022)

Thats


♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't there some kind of active Anarchist insurrection taking place in that region? It might be further south but I think I distinctively remember a bunch of indigenous Mayans or some other tribe picking up arms and forming anarchist communes to fight the Mexican government.


 That's Chiapas, they tried to form another FARC, but they didn't get much support. They are technically in the middle of a guerilla but their leaders were bought by the corrupt political system long ago. In 1994 they were a Cuban backed liberation theology motivated Marxist-Lenninist organization. They are Mayan for the most part. 

That's a bit Far from Puebla.


----------



## Makoto Niijima (Oct 7, 2022)

Ralph is most likely in this area because of Xander :


----------



## JustStopDude (Oct 7, 2022)

Wait, did Ralph head to Mexico for like a 13th trimester abortion?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 7, 2022)

Makoto Niijima said:


> Ralph is most likely in this area because of Xander : View attachment 3721774


LMAO. His move is about avoiding his child support and trying to survive on his meager income, not visitation.


----------



## Skarlatvoros (Oct 7, 2022)

Mmmm if he is in Puebla, he's really close to some friends of mine who live in that state, I could asked them to keep an eye for him IF he's really there.
The thing is that there's a lot of expats communities in central mexico, some gated but others are not mostly because there are in tourist trap towns which are expensive for the avarege Mexican but to American with decent income not so much


----------



## Chiri (Oct 7, 2022)

lol




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Makoto Niijima (Oct 7, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> LMAO. His move is about avoiding his child support and trying to survive on his meager income, not visitation.


Didn't he mention recently that he wants to see his son ?


----------



## Distinguished Toastmaster (Oct 7, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 3721239
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1578208322569879552
> ...


Daniel Stevens just loves spying on his users (screenshot from a month ago)


----------



## 👑Duster King👑 (Oct 7, 2022)

Makoto Niijima said:


> Didn't he mention recently that he wants to see his son ?


lol you believe anything ralph says?


----------



## Makoto Niijima (Oct 7, 2022)

MajesticSeagull said:


> lol you believe anything ralph says?


I mean when he got that mexican coca cola bottle .....


----------



## Harlan Wick (Oct 7, 2022)

MajesticSeagull said:


> lol you believe anything ralph says?


If by believe you mean anytime his lips are moving there is a 99.9% chance he's lying, then yes.


----------



## Estate (Oct 7, 2022)

Distinguished Toastmaster said:


> Daniel Stevens just loves spying on his users (screenshot from a month ago)
> View attachment 3722097


Nah bro, you are mistaken.
This canadian cocksucker anime nigger has rules against dox, throws a shitfit at CrunkLord420 for the nose emoji, threatens us with defederation because we compile public info, yet he fucking uses information that's not available to the public to try and hound somebody.
But it's ok guys, because it's just Ralph right, hehe, fair game bla bla, he deserves it, right guys?

The thing that pisses me of the most is that some rubes, some complete idiots, literal shit eating bellycrawlers, some of them kiwis even (and you morons know yourselves) are perfectly fine with it and come up with the most outlandish mental gymnastics.
"it's just statistics bro, it's just an IP" - for starters it depends what's your definition of statistics. One can argue your social security number is a statistic and plastering it all over the internet is fine. Let me query my server logs for this particular info, and let me use a very specific query aimed at a very specific user, then post that shit and call it a statistic. Holy fuck!
"well Ralph deserves it because he said whatever" - Do you fuckers even realize that by this reasoning there's no distinction between Ralph and Graf? Both of them use information that's only available to them, so not public, to go against anyone they think has slighted them. You can argue that the data is different, sure, but the underlying intention and act is the same. It is a petty act of retribution, aimed at an "enemy" and the usage of whatever leverage you have at your disposal.

Ignore for a second we're dealing with Ralph and look at this objectively. Is this a person who can be trusted? Who uses his admin access and privileges to go against some shmuck. What's stopping him from going against you next, if for example, you call him a cock sucking anime nigger faggot?

PS: People give 2022 accounts so much shit, but in some cases, they sure are smarter and more forward thinking then "za old fags". 
PSS: Kill yourself if you clap for this type of shit.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Oct 7, 2022)

Estate said:


> Ignore for a second we're dealing with Ralph and look at this objectively. Is this a person who can be trusted? Who uses his admin access and privileges to go against some shmuck. What's stopping him from going against you next, if for example, you call him a cock sucking anime nigger faggot?


by browsing his site with a vpn and registering with an email alias. I mean, if you care about your opsec and you're doing/saying questionable things it's a pretty easy remedy. All of these people are faggots, and you shouldn't expect anyone to protect your data but you.


----------



## Estate (Oct 7, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> by browsing his site with a vpn and registering with an email alias. I mean, if you care about your opsec and you're doing/saying questionable things it's a pretty easy remedy. All of these people are faggots, and you shouldn't expect anyone to protect your data but you.


Sure, but the hypocrisy and canadian hysterics rub me the wrong way. And also the fact that fucking kiwis, who should know better, cheer and clap at this, like moronic chimps.


----------



## .iota. (Oct 7, 2022)

i absolutely do not believe that the ragepig has left the u.s.

he's not rattled in the recent clip posted, he's trying to suppress his laughter.  that is unmistakably the face of a fat hog who thinks that he's gotten one over on the farms. he's probably truffle shuffling as i write this.

it might have been a mistake to think that he's living somewhere associated with sisco, but i firmly believe that the ragepig is somewhere in southeast texas.  there is no way ethan "the mouth" ralph would survive beyond the border unless he was holed up in a tourist trap, and he simply can't afford that.  and, how would meigh and the baby "get here tomorrow", as he tweeted on september 22nd?  sure, he left his mother to walk to dialysis in the virginian heat, but i doubt he would leave his never-wife and child to find their way from an airstrip to a hovel in central mexico by themselves. 

i have no concrete evidence for this, but my suspicion is that he's in or near mcallen, texas.  it's cheap (cost of living is well below the national average);  it's close enough to drive to both evan's facility and meigh's father's house (though there's also an airport that conveniently has direct flights to las vegas);  it's subtropical and less than two hours from the gulf coast (hence, the greenery in meigh's photo);  it's a border town influenced by the mexican market (hence, the twitter and yahoo links being for mexico, and the coca-cola);  it also has high-speed internet as well as a dutch bros.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Oct 7, 2022)

Ralph continuing to use poa.st despite knowing that graf will use whatever shit he has in his logs to go after Ralph in any way, shape or form, is pure ragepig behavior. 

Both graf and Ralph are reprehensible people but laughing at Ralph for something graf has done doesn't suddenly mean I or anyone else is team graf. I hope they continue flinging shit at each other because seeing both of them sperg out is comedy gold.


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Oct 7, 2022)

Makoto Niijima said:


> Didn't he mention recently that he wants to see his son ?


He only said that bc Jim made fun of him on merch


----------



## oramge cat (Oct 7, 2022)

Jump said:


> Meigh just tweeted this photo
> 
> Mexico or normal tin roof southern poverty shack? You decide.


It looks like Mexico. There are baby girl clothes hanging up to dry so I assume this is where they're staying. Having a washing machine but not a dryer is pretty common in Mexico because you can run a washing machine off a garden hose and standard outlet without having a 240V outlet or gas line for the dryer. Plus it's Mexico so the weather almost always permits drying clothes on a clothesline outside. The humid south, not so much.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 7, 2022)

oramge cat said:


> It looks like Mexico. There are baby girl clothes hanging up to dry so I assume this is where they're staying. Having a washing machine but not a dryer is pretty common in Mexico because you can run a washing machine off a garden hose and standard outlet without having a 240V outlet or gas line for the dryer. Plus it's Mexico so the weather almost always permits drying clothes on a clothesline outside. The humid south, not so much.


I think we can all agree it’s a poverty shack no matter where it’s located. 

Maybe food poisoning and constantly having the runs is Gunt’s weight loss plan. I can’t imagine Gunt, or his horse, going to Mexico and actually getting all the typhoid, cholera, hepatitis, rabies, dengue, etc… vaccinations needed for not being constantly sick gringos in Mexico.

One does wonder if Gunt killed another dog, maybe abandoned a few cats, so he could move.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 7, 2022)

Estate said:


> Nah bro, you are mistaken.
> This canadian cocksucker anime nigger has rules against dox, throws a shitfit at CrunkLord420 for the nose emoji, threatens us with defederation because we compile public info, yet he fucking uses information that's not available to the public to try and hound somebody.
> But it's ok guys, because it's just Ralph right, hehe, fair game bla bla, he deserves it, right guys?
> 
> ...


It's sort of like YouTube analytics that some retards show, there was even a channel talking about political stuff showing a map saying "see I have 2 viewers from Pyongyang", I don't have to explain how fucked that was, I was able to find the office block through Chinese maps, but his viewers disagree and spewed delusions about toppling the regime. 

It's not like I can use a general area and sign Ralph up to bullshit services, can't compare that to SSNs at all. It's not really a dox, it's just "this person from this area browses these accounts", there's a non-zero chance it's not Ralph.

They do need some baseline rules of what is and is not doxing. A cropped image of a nose certainly isn't doxing.


----------



## Estate (Oct 7, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> It's sort of like YouTube analytics that some retards show, there was even a channel talking about political stuff showing a map saying "see I have 2 viewers from Pyongyang", I don't have to explain how fucked that was, I was able to find the office block through Chinese maps, but his viewers disagree and spewed delusions about toppling the regime.
> 
> It's not like I can use a general area and sign Ralph up to bullshit services, can't compare that to SSNs at all. It's not really a dox, it's just "this person from this area browses these accounts", there's a non-zero chance it's not Ralph.
> 
> They do need some baseline rules of what is and is not doxing. A cropped image of a nose certainly isn't doxing.


I've told you before, I'll say it again. I did think you were smarter.
It's not an issue of what info was used, be it geolocation or SSN.
It's about, gay as it sounds, the principle of the thing and the underlying notes.
The use of data only available to an admin to try or help in dox, while being against it, is pure hypocrisy. He also did it out of pure ralphamale spite.
This is not a person to be trusted and this is not a person suited to run a large alternative social media group. He acts erratic and on a whim and he makes his rules as he goes along and what best suits him on the spot.
Also, you example is bad as it shows someone irresponsible with data, exactly what I'm trying to highlight.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 8, 2022)

Estate said:


> I've told you before, I'll say it again. I did think you were smarter.
> It's not an issue of what info was used, be it geolocation or SSN.
> It's about, gay as it sounds, the principle of the thing and the underlying notes.
> The use of data only available to an admin to try or help in dox, while being against it, is pure hypocrisy. He also did it out of pure ralphamale spite.
> ...


I can barely code, I'm about as smart as my grandpa regarding these backend forum tools. 
I'm not disagreeing with you, I could have deliberately used an example to minimise what he did. I just wouldn't call it doxing. The example works well because in both cases, we have an isolated spot and an outlier. The implications are different though, Kim fatty the third blowing the office up is worse than Gunt having corn sent to his doorsteps. 
"Assisting" a dox sounds about right. He's using tools only available to admins, and we know he can see DMs, that's why I don't really use that feature as "DM" implies a false sense of privacy. At least with KF, the admins must use some stupid contrived method to see the DMs. 

It's not even the first time this has happened. He did it with that retard who called in a bomb squad while he was at a university (he also unobfuscated the criminal's IP) and he a while ago he doxed some HuffPo journalist scum. If "moral consistency" was on his compass, he wouldn't do any of this shit. We know it's not.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Oct 8, 2022)

Makoto Niijima said:


> Ralph is most likely in this area because of Xander : View attachment 3721774


He is never visiting that fucking Child.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Oct 8, 2022)

I feel like he's somewhere near me because it's been feeling a lot fatter recently outside


----------



## oramge cat (Oct 8, 2022)

Criminal Stupidity said:


> If the earthquake post ends up turning out to be accurate I will laugh that even Earth hates this fucking pig and was trying to give us all a sign.


In the Muslim version of the Apocalypse, it's precipitated by a massive war between the Muslims and Jews and supposedly during this war, the rocks and trees will betray the Jews to the Muslims, crying out "Look brothers, a Jew is hiding behind me."

Apparently the earth itself hates Ralph more than Muhummad hated Jews, which is "a lot".


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Oct 8, 2022)

Criminal Stupidity said:


> If the earthquake post ends up turning out to be accurate I will laugh that even Earth hates this fucking pig and was trying to give us all a sign.


Are we all sure the earthquake isnt from Ralph’s fat ass passing out drunk at the computer, sliding out of his chair, and hitting the ground?


----------



## oramge cat (Oct 9, 2022)

Booby Jones said:


> What'd I miss? I feel like that's impossible, cocaine is so expensive for such small amounts. Atleast it was when I was 20. Surely the hawlg can't afford that and still feed his family.


It's actually more expensive now than it used to be, fucking inflation man.


----------



## make_it_so (Oct 9, 2022)

Makoto Niijima said:


> Didn't he mention recently that he wants to see his son ?


The Gunt says a lot of shit.  He's been "wanting to see his son" and was "gonna see him real soon!" for over a year now.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 9, 2022)

Guys, trust the Ralphamale as he has a track record of delivering his promises. Killstream.tv will be back any time soon, Zidan will be on the killstream soon, there will be a Jim Driveway superbrawl, and Gator's neighbours will learn of his heinous White Nationalism. Gambian Groyper will also deliver exclusive footage.


----------



## heathercho (Oct 9, 2022)

If Ralph is in Mexico, he is an even worse person than I would have imagined.
I still dont think he is, mind you. Not even with this geolocation rubbish, especially not when you can change it in a Chrome browser add-on.... for just basic starters. Never mind in Developer mode.
I mean I could literally change it so that my VPN says I'm in Bangladesh, but oWo, what's this, geolocation data says I'm in Albania? Mirëmbrëma! I'm drinking a soda from Korea though, how do I do it?

Like if he's in Mexico, fair play to him, coz he's going to end up getting Rozy and the Horse sold for gringo body parts and he'll be turned into soap. He's stupid, but is he that blazingly stupid?


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Oct 9, 2022)

heathercho said:


> Like if he's in Mexico, fair play to him, coz he's going to end up getting Rozy and the Horse sold for gringo body parts and he'll be turned into soap.


Mexicans don't know what soap is.


----------



## heathercho (Oct 9, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Mexicans don't know what soap is.


But they know what money is and white people love $oap.


----------



## deeman (Oct 9, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Guys, trust the Ralphamale as he has a track record of delivering his promises. Killstream.tv will be back any time soon, Zidan will be on the killstream soon, there will be a Jim Driveway superbrawl, and Gator's neighbours will learn of his heinous White Nationalism. Gambian Groyper will also deliver exclusive footage.


About the Gambian sca... i mean reporter or whatevs... has anyone asked him about that? It would be swell if someone could ask him about that live, "where did he go?" and se the pig squirm trying to find a excuse that doesn't make it sound like he was scammed/fooled.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 9, 2022)

heathercho said:


> But they know what money is and white people love $oap.


The Gunt has gone on record that he doesn't shower that often.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Oct 9, 2022)

Dunno if it's been mentioned in this thread yet, but didn't Ralph tweet the name of his new ISP a few weeks ago? I know it wasn't one of the big ones like Spectrum, Cox, or Comcast.

Also worth noting that the majority of rural areas don't have high speed internet. I don't believe the mexico theory because of that.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Oct 9, 2022)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Also worth noting that the majority of rural areas don't have high speed internet. I don't believe the mexico theory because of that.


I've not used satalite internet, so maybe I'm overestimating it, but can't you get Starlink for a hundreds $ a month?


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Oct 9, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> I've not used satalite internet, so maybe I'm overestimating it, but can't you get Starlink for a hundreds $ a month?


I've heard people say it was shit and only good for boomers wanting to browse the internet. Streaming and online gaming? Probably not.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Oct 9, 2022)

On the off chance Ralph is actually south of the border and not just in South Carolina, I have some personal advice for the ragehog.

Ralph, I know you refuse to learn Spanish, but there's a couple of phrases you might want to learn for your own safety. Just in case the Federales decide they want to hassle the Ralphamale. The first phrase you should learn is, if approached by a Mexican cop, you say _*Voy a matarte*_ , which means "I have done nothing wrong". If the cop still doesn't back off, just repeat the phrase _*Quiero follar la cara de tu madre*_ or "I loved my mother very much" in order to appeal to their sense of family. That's it Ralph, good luck.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Oct 9, 2022)

UCantCCPMe said:


> On the off chance Ralph is actually south of the border and not just in South Carolina, I have some personal advice for the ragehog.
> 
> Ralph, I know you refuse to learn Spanish, but there's a couple of phrases you might want to learn for your own safety. Just in case the Federales decide they want to hassle the Ralphamale. The first phrase you should learn is, if approached by a Mexican cop, you say _*Voy a matarte*_ , which means "I have done nothing wrong". If the cop still doesn't back off, just repeat the phrase _*Quiero follar la cara de tu madre*_ or "I loved my mother very much" in order to appeal to their sense of family. That's it Ralph, good luck.


He already knows all the spanish he needs to know: gringo dollar worth more-o


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Oct 9, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> He already knows all the spanish he needs to know: gringo dollar worth more-o


I hope he squeals that right before he gets the Breaking Bad Danny Trejo treatment.


----------



## 👑Duster King👑 (Oct 9, 2022)

Cucktry Roads said:


> I've heard people say it was shit and only good for boomers wanting to browse the internet. Streaming and online gaming? Probably not.


Its great for online gaming, but not so much for streaming. The upload isnt all that great. Although not sure what resolution ralph streams at, it might be doable if hes doing 720p or 1080 at a lower bitrate


----------



## Uberpenguin (Oct 9, 2022)

I don't know, it does seem like he could be in Mexico, but I don't think they make Mexican doors big enough to fit an American as fat as Ralph through so what would they do? Break out a wall and lift him in to his streaming chair by crane? The logistics simply don't make any sense.


----------



## Spergichu (Oct 9, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Guys, trust the Ralphamale as he has a track record of delivering his promises. Killstream.tv will be back any time soon, Zidan will be on the killstream soon, there will be a Jim Driveway superbrawl, and Gator's neighbours will learn of his heinous White Nationalism. Gambian Groyper will also deliver exclusive footage.


You forgot him marrying Meigh in another bowling alley with Dick as his best man and his exclusive interview with Null's dad.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Oct 10, 2022)

deeman said:


> About the Gambian sca... i mean reporter or whatevs... has anyone asked him about that? It would be swell if someone could ask him about that live, "where did he go?" and se the pig squirm trying to find a excuse that doesn't make it sound like he was scammed/fooled.


We all know how he’s going to respond

“What? Who is that? Sounds like you’ve been reading fan fiction farms again! I have no idea what you’re talking about”

Meanwhile his pedophilic degenerate paypigs will be clapping like seals as Ralph owns another hater.


----------



## Delamain (Oct 10, 2022)

This is going to end with Ralph getting his head decapitated with a chainsaw after he talks Shit to some cartel Jalisco new generation members and they horsenap his wife and spawn


----------



## Telemeter (Oct 10, 2022)

Delamain said:


> This is going to end with Ralph getting his head decapitated with a chainsaw after he talks Shit to some cartel Jalisco new generation members and they horsenap his wife and spawn


The thing with Ralph is, being an amerimutt wigger, he does not understand that this cuck shit:






Is an "only in America" thing.

Once you leave America, if you're being a fat obnoxiously loud wigger asshole at a bar and someone tells you to shut the fuck up, your two options are to shut up or fight, and if you square up that means you chose to fight, there will be no circling around rubbing your gunt on the other guy. I'm 100% sure that is what happened in Portugal, there was not even a hooker involved.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Oct 10, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> I'm 100% sure that is what happened in Portugal,


It's what I thought originally when it happened and still believe as well. Considering his story has changed a billion times, what do you think is more likely?

Gunt was being drunk gunt in public, mouthed off to the wrong person and was taught his place in the world 
or

The official story of he was drunk sitting on the ground someone walked by grabbed his purse and ralph chased him down and fought 1v2* with sergio fighting the 3rd nearby. (this was the last story I heard him tell but considering I watch zero ralph content and can't even get through the short clips posted here the story could have changed since then, I just haven't seen it posted)
*by fight 1v2 I mean be beat to his hands and knees repeatedly without throwing a punch while screaming "fuck you bitch arrest them"

Honestly both are likely scenarios though, I don't believe the beating was initiated by a mugging and was initiated by Ralph being a loud wigger.


----------



## Telemeter (Oct 10, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> It's what I thought originally when it happened and still believe as well. Considering his story has changed a billion times, what do you think is more likely?
> 
> Gunt was being drunk gunt in public, mouthed off to the wrong person and was taught his place in the world
> or
> ...


Im pretty sure when Ralph got laid on the ground bleeding waiting for the ambulance some random passer by who's done a little pick pocketing took a knee next to him and pretended to check his pulse and then took the purse as a target of opportunity, nothing more.


----------



## Punished Lobsterchu (Oct 10, 2022)

I believe the 14 year old hooker story because repeating it makes Ralph the angriest. Especially when you add in the detail that his RAPE victim Alice corroborates this story.


----------



## Elmo (Oct 10, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> Honestly both are likely scenarios though, I don't believe the beating was initiated by a mugging and was initiated by Ralph being a loud wigger.


And the purse was just a trophy for them. A byproduct, not the motivation.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## bravado (Oct 12, 2022)

I don't believe this has been done yet, but I'll priv/spoil


Spoiler: Mike



Michael Raymond Sisco



				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.
			





He is a tiny, little manlet.


----------



## Keranu (Oct 12, 2022)

bravado said:


> I don't believe this has been done yet, but I'll priv/spoil
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mike
> ...


I thought she was grabbing his ass but it appears to be a jump rope or something on the floor.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 12, 2022)

bravado said:


> I don't believe this has been done yet, but I'll priv/spoil
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mike
> ...


I guess his aunt’s career explains Mike’s failed attempt at selling real estate in MD.

I wonder if Mike sold Gunt a premium “health care plan”? He’s working for a shady MLM that is commission only.  I wonder how joining a MLM resulted in him moving to Texas? He was living in a $600 a month, one bedroom apt in WV. I’m not sure how you get any cheaper than that, unless he moved into a one bedroom with six Mexicans in Texas.

I find people who try to make careers out of hard selling shit and “network marketing” really, really creepy.

  I can certainly appreciate some of the skills it takes to be a successful sales rep, but Mike seems to stick to the predatory, dark underbelly that attracts only the straight up con men and grifters. Every “friend” is a mark, every human is potential “residual income.”

US Health Group is pretty much insurance fraud. Here’s someone more literate in the insurance industry explaining the scam:



> US Health Advisors, US Health Group, Freedom Life a very well orchestrated scam, pulling the wool over the eyes of unsuspecting people. The Agents start by saying they have a "no deductible" This is deceiving. The primary plan (Premier Choice) is a Limited Benefit health plan. It pays $75 for a doctor's office visit for sickness. The insured gets 3 sickness visits. The same goes for accidents. None of the providers want this type of insurance. Prescription coverage is a joke. ($35 max for brand name) Same for lab work ($30 max). The Agents will tell you there is an upgrade to "major medical" even while in-claim., subject to a $3, 000 deductible. While true, the agents fail to tell you that when you upgrade, you'll pay a much higher premium (not specified) and that all back premiums must be paid as well. In addition to increased premiums (amount not disclosed) and paying all back premiums from inception, the insured, if he upgrades, must switch to a government plan the first moment it's available. Thus transferring the risk and subsequent claims. For Agents, it's a classic example of greed over fiduciary responsibility. The commissions paid to Agents is enormous. By the way, insureds will not get any wellness visits or immunizations for children. Much of the time, agents omit this or try to "sell you" By the way, the insureds will pay a huge penalty/tax of 2.5% of income in 2016. You will be tipped off by a required membership in an association you’ve never heard of in order to get the insurance. In essence, the insurance policy is issued to the association and the insured is getting a "certificate". This is the loophole that US Health Advisors, US Health Group, Freedom Life. By the way, US Health Group is a subsidiary of Credit Suisse. Agents use this to make it sound more legitimate. US Health Group owns US Health Advisors as well as 2 very small insurance companies, Freedom Life and National Foundation Life. Agents will say that these insurance companies have an A+ rating. This is a BBB rating and NOT an AM Best rating. The AM Best rating is the only rating that matters. Look it up. The rating is "B-Fair" Credit Suisse is now prohibiting the use of their name in marketing materials and agent presentations. (Complaints are mounting) Beware of this Junk Insurance Pre-existing conditions issues. These plans are subject to medical underwriting. They only take healthy people because they do not want claims. Insurance companies have been notorious for telling people that "even though you just found out you had xxxxxxx disease/condition, you no doubt had it before you were insured" In other words, it was 1st manifested before your issue date, therefore all associated claims are NOT COVERED. Do not be fooled by these gypsies in the insurance business.



It sort of makes sense Mike would get roped into this because it was apparently created to sell to  the “anti-ACA/ Obama is anti-Christ” crowd. But it’s so terrible you still have to pay the “no insurance” penalty and the group got sued in CA for trying to pretend it was a PPO. It’s basically just insurance in case you get into a bad accident.

 I wonder if Mike thinks he can earn commissions from AF/ incel groypers who all want “careers” as online streamers? If he can’t be one he might as well find a way to try and leech money off of them.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Oct 12, 2022)

bravado said:


> I don't believe this has been done yet, but I'll priv/spoil
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mike
> ...


Bold move for a guy with 1 friend to take a job where you need to leverage your network to make any money.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 12, 2022)

bravado said:


> I don't believe this has been done yet, but I'll priv/spoil
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mike
> ...


Sisco's aunt is fat and I will not have sex with her.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Nov 6, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> View attachment 3806184
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806180


TPC has plenty of guests dial in from Europe and Canada.

Mexico might be a first though lol. I feel bad for James that some goober conned him into having Ralph on. There couldn't be a more inappropriate guest for a decent, polite, Southern, but actually political radio show.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 14, 2022)

On the face of it any show with "cesspool" in the name really sounds like it's a great fit for The Gunt Of Rage.


----------



## Phony Chicken (Dec 11, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Meigh graduated from Oswego University today, December 10th. Due to the fact that she has her cap and gown on in fatasses truck is interesting as we know he's maintained a regular streaming presence lately and we have even heard their poor child cry occasionally in the background. This means they likely have been spending a decent amount of time in New York.


Yeah, I'm having doubts about them living in Mexico full time. Long drive from southern Mexico to New York. Maybe he was just hiding out there to avoid the civil suit from running that red light. Now that that is gone, he's back in the states.

I believe Vickers said he was using Meighs dads address for legal shit. Maybe they moved in with her dad since Ralph probably isn't making enough money to live on their own.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Dec 11, 2022)

Phony Chicken said:


> Yeah, I'm having doubts about them living in Mexico full time. Long drive from southern Mexico to New York. Maybe he was just hiding out there to avoid the civil suit from running that red light. Now that that is gone, he's back in the states.
> 
> I believe Vickers said he was using Meighs dads address for legal shit. Maybe they moved in with her dad since Ralph probably isn't making enough money to live on their own.


My current working theory remains somewhere in the southwest, likely Texas. His timezone alternates between central and mountain time. Couple this with the Dutch Bros coffee if we are using that as legitimate marker (the have almost zero footprint east of the Mississippi), than El Paso or southern Nevada would fit all this. All that said I do believe that they have been spending extended time in NY and that Ralph has streamlined his setup to the point he can setup in an AirBnb or Harry's house and stream on a whim.

Edit: To further my point, I believe Ralph went into hiding mostly out of fear for major legal reasons. After lining some things up, its clear he was in Portugal the second time when May shipped the journal to Daiymo. I believe this was done intentionally so he could claim he wasn't involved. We know he has used other people on Discord to funnel information to places like /cow/ in the past and I suspect that was his intent with this. When they instead read the thing online and proceeded to commit open felonies involving extortion instead, he panicked and went into hiding for a few weeks and streamed from that random place. Upon his return he setup a long term place to move in order to continue to hide from that, his DVRO violations against Faith, his RO violations against Vickers and likely more we don't know.

In fleeing to Mexico, he would risk having to keep crossing back and forth across the border and be detained if any warrants came for him. Likely he is instead paying for a place in cash under the table so as not to pop on any databases and is laying low in a border town on the USA side in case he has to run.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 11, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> My current working theory remains somewhere in the southwest, likely Texas. His timezone alternates between central and mountain time. Couple this with the Dutch Bros coffee if we are using that as legitimate marker (the have almost zero footprint east of the Mississippi), than El Paso or southern Nevada would fit all this. All that said I do believe that they have been spending extended time in NY and that Ralph has streamlined his setup to the point he can setup in an AirBnb or Harry's house and stream on a whim.
> 
> Edit: To further my point, I believe Ralph went into hiding mostly out of fear for major legal reasons. After lining some things up, its clear he was in Portugal the second time when May shipped the journal to Daiymo. I believe this was done intentionally so he could claim he wasn't involved. We know he has used other people on Discord to funnel information to places like /cow/ in the past and I suspect that was his intent with this. When they instead read the thing online and proceeded to commit open felonies involving extortion instead, he panicked and went into hiding for a few weeks and streamed from that random place. Upon his return he setup a long term place to move in order to continue to hide from that, his DVRO violations against Faith, his RO violations against Vickers and likely more we don't know.
> 
> In fleeing to Mexico, he would risk having to keep crossing back and forth across the border and be detained if any warrants came for him. Likely he is instead paying for a place in cash under the table so as not to pop on any databases and is laying low in a border town on the USA side in case he has to run.


The Gunt has a plan that is so cunning in it's scope and stupidity than you could put a tail on it and call it a weasel.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Dec 12, 2022)

If he’s in El Paso he ain’t happy. Then again, maybe he can send Meigh out to lure in some teenage girls looking for dinero…


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Dec 21, 2022)

Gordo666 said:


> *Calle 127 527, 136 y 134
> Los Héroes
> 97306 Mérida, YUC
> Mexico
> ...





Gordo666 said:


> They are not  living with Harry Morris. Mail was directed to there so they can try and be discreet about the current address and make purchases without dealing with import complications to Mexico. Believe what you would like as always though.



Fresh new account dropped these details. They’re obviously not a lurker and dropped it in the Amanda Morris thread the morning after Ralph’s hollering at Henry Morris and his daughter Alanna instead of contributing to the great gunt hunt. Probably accurate considering the suspicious timing

If true brace for a hollering!


----------



## Shush (Dec 21, 2022)

For posterity

Twitter - Archive

Twitter - Archive


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Dec 21, 2022)

Balldo's Gate said:


> View attachment 4126521
> 
> Google Street View is not available for this street east of C. 136, but it is visible from C. 136. Street View shows that the subdivision was built between August 2017 and May 2019:
> 
> ...






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JAKL II (Dec 21, 2022)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> View attachment 4126968


WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 

FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Ghost of Guntmas Past (Dec 21, 2022)

Ralph just referenced Harry posting here saying he was trying to dox him and his family. I would say this is confirmed real.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Dec 21, 2022)

So that makes it roughly what, six months before Ralph got doxxed again?
Shame null got rid of the timer.


----------



## Bertuzzi (Dec 21, 2022)

Apologies if this was known, but I think there is confirmation that Ralph (or his truck) was in the vicinity of Meigh’s dad in July.

Archived link

Harry Morris tweeted this back on July 9. That’s definitely the Ralphatruck in what is presumably Rochester. Or he came down to help with the “big move” that was going on at the same time. Same dog appears in Harry’s tribute to Tug (see the Harry/Ralph feud thread). Reflection’s legs look more substantial than Ralph’s.

Has this guy been alogging Ralph since the summer and nobody cared to check his Twitter?!


----------



## An automatic clown (Dec 21, 2022)

Bertuzzi said:


> Apologies if this was known, but I think there is confirmation that Ralph (or his truck) was in the vicinity of Meigh’s dad in July.
> 
> Archived link
> 
> ...


Yeah that checks out. Red Nissan crew cab that Ralph owes a ton of money on. Never put two and two together.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 21, 2022)

Bertuzzi said:


> Apologies if this was known, but I think there is confirmation that Ralph (or his truck) was in the vicinity of Meigh’s dad in July.
> 
> Archived link
> 
> ...


I hope Harry makes that gay truck his property too.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Dec 21, 2022)

Bertuzzi said:


> Apologies if this was known, but I think there is confirmation that Ralph (or his truck) was in the vicinity of Meigh’s dad in July.
> 
> Archived link
> 
> ...


Could Ralph have left it at Harry Morris’ place while he was in Mexico? Most recent time we saw it was during May’s graduation just before this shitstorm started. Why Mexico in the first place and this area in particular? That Gordo666 account hasn’t even checked their account since dropping info this morning. Gordo can translate to fat in Spanish and yeah 666 is the sign of the beast. Feels like we’re on a schizo feed drip here.


----------



## Pelican Bones (Dec 21, 2022)

In a move that surprises absolutely no one, Ralph's doxing is a direct consequence of his own actions. Chef's kiss. 

Yes, Ralph, you do look 5' 1" to me, bitch.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 22, 2022)

The alogs managed to run him out of the country and to a cement third world cubicle. Amazing.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 22, 2022)

Pelican Bones said:


> In a move that surprises absolutely no one, Ralph's doxing is a direct consequence of his own actions. Chef's kiss.
> 
> Yes, Ralph, you do look 5' 1" to me, bitch.


He‘ll always look 4’11” in lifts to me.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Dec 22, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> I hope Harry makes that gay truck his property too.


It's illegal to be a resident in Mexico as a US citizen and bring your vehicle without the title. This would mean the only way Ralph could bring the Nissan Shitbox to his Mexican pigpen is if he has fully paid for the vehicle.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 22, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> It's illegal to be a resident in Mexico as a US citizen and bring your vehicle without the title. This would mean the only way Ralph could bring the Nissan Shitbox to his Mexican pigpen is if he has fully paid for the vehicle.


We all know it was going to be repossessed anyway. Gunt went to Mexico because he’s too poor for even ghetto America at this point. He’s now third world poor.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 22, 2022)

all that shit he talked to @Null about being a fugitive in some third world shithole and now hes a felon, a sex criminal, AND  a literal fence jumping fugitive trying to avoid the law.  remember how you said null was coping about living better in a non american country piggy? i remember. what was it gator always used to say? D-d-d-deported. Deport the Retort.


----------



## Keranu (Dec 22, 2022)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> View attachment 4126968


"I want you to look into my eyes," he says cross eyed.

It's as if he can't light a cigar without it exploding in his face every single time. Gunts Law.


----------



## Hypervitaminosis (Dec 22, 2022)

That location is new.


Edit: Archive


----------



## EyeGuy (Dec 22, 2022)

We all seem to have overlooked Harry doxing Ralph's phone number in the leaked text messages:

The first three numbers appear to be either 801, 881, 901 or 981. The third and fourth are the interesting ones - 901 is a Memphis TN area code, whereas 981 seems to be from the Yucatan region.

UPDATE: Harry just tweeted this transcript of a voicemail from Ralph:

This time Harry made even less of an effort to obscure the country code, which is clearly 52, the one for Mexico. 999 is also a Yucatan area code. I'd say that if there was any doubt left, this banishes it.

Ladies and Guntlemen, we got him.


----------



## Telemeter (Dec 22, 2022)

Gunt started doing migration work on Mexico on October 28th.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-killstream-chillstream-tequila-sunrise-peaceful-sunset-productions.81183/page-748#post-13960944


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 22, 2022)

Gunt has moved to a place intended for his deceased mother.  It's a place made for old American who can't afford to live stateside on social security income checks.  Ralph is as successful as a pensioner on a limited income too poor to live in the USA.  

No wonder he's losing his mind. He's trapped in a cement sweatbox with Pantsu and Rozy while he tries to ruin her blood family over Christmas in true Ralphamale style.  Good thing he can buy bulk generic Xanax if he can venture out of the sweatbox.


----------



## disavow (Dec 22, 2022)

Buy the Ralphamale a sombrero 
Esta claro que no tiene dinero 
     Because he has gone 
     A Mexico, maricón
To a crackshack where he will an hero


----------



## Truly Rural (Dec 22, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> Gunt started doing migration work on Mexico on October 28th.
> 
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-killstream-chillstream-tequila-sunrise-peaceful-sunset-productions.81183/page-748#post-13960944


This thread is rightful place for attachments.






Credit to Telemeter


----------



## Wyzzerd (Dec 22, 2022)

Keranu said:


> "I want you to look into my eyes," he says cross eyed.
> 
> It's as if he can't light a cigar without it exploding in his face every single time. Gunts Law.


I'm trying as hard as I can ralph but I can't look in two directions at once!


----------



## disavow (Dec 22, 2022)

In Spanish, "coño" is cunt and "tripa" is gut/stomach, so   is "*coñipa*".

edit: broke "ñ" farms, doesn't work with default font


----------



## EyeGuy (Dec 22, 2022)

Alright, this was a good one from Gym:


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Dec 22, 2022)

mi negro, porfaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

What an Xmas gift!


----------



## Keranu (Dec 22, 2022)

If Ralph really stays in Mexico, or flees to another third world country, he's really doing a disservice to his baby daughter. Aside from the obvious risk of getting killed or kidnapped.

I always imagined Ralph putting no effort into getting his child registered for school in the US, waiting until the very last minute to sign her up when CPS comes knocking on his door.

Does Ralph have any legal obligation to send Rozy to school in Mexico? Will Ralph or May even bother to find her a Spanish teacher?

Ralph's a piece of shit for dragging a baby across the border with him to avoid the American legal system. But Amanda, Harry, whoever else encouraged him to bring a baby to Mexico are also shit. That probably includes Michael Sisco as well.

Truly American First!


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 22, 2022)

Keranu said:


> Truly American First!


It's clearly more important for Ralph to be able to produce male offspring he can give over as Fuentes's catamite in a few years than it is for some _female _to grow up normally.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Dec 22, 2022)

SAD PATHETIC! Ralph was literally bullied into living south of the border JAJAJA!
Now rise for the Mexican National Anthem!


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 22, 2022)

Remember when Ethan Ralph sperged at a Hispanic ayelawg calling him a spic and telling him to get out of America, during his alt-right grift days? 

Rich of him to now migrate to fucking Mexico to avoid legal troubles. Astounding, that's America First for you, the Whitest (wigger) has now fled to Mexico.


----------



## Beef Elemental (Dec 22, 2022)

Truly Rural said:


> This thread is rightful place for attachments.
> 
> View attachment 4132290
> 
> ...


Oof, that eye ain't looking too good. Imagine being reminded every morning that you were beaten to the point of disfigurement by an underage prostitute. Couldn't be me!


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 22, 2022)

Cant get anymore american bbq, you mexican fucking faggot.


----------



## Beavis (Dec 22, 2022)

The development Ralph’s sweatbox apartment is in looks like a giant prison work camp.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Dec 22, 2022)

That 110% looks like a fucking pedo registration update photo LOL


 found via Spokane, Wa. sex offender registry for shits and gigs.

I could have found a better one but I scroll through enough sexual predator shit by reading the Ralph board.


----------



## Bridget (Dec 23, 2022)

Would this not be news worthy for featured content?


----------



## darkprince56 (Dec 23, 2022)

Truly Rural said:


> This thread is rightful place for attachments.
> 
> View attachment 4132290
> 
> ...


I wrote the following before I saw this KF post too late (saw the document as a comment on Poast).
But here goes even if it's late and gay:

I went on a little digging expedition. I thought this was photoshopped but no.

I began with using my phone to read the QR code. I was surprised to get any info, yet I know diddly squat about QR codes so idk if they can be created to show whatever the author wants.

Then I looked up wtf was the "Clave Única de Registro de Población (para extranjeros)" or CURP. In English it's the Unique Population Registration Code (for foreigners). Being fluent in Spanish helped but it's too technical jargon-y for me so I translated it which facilitates broader accessibility 

Closeup of sample:

This registry keeps track of foreigners in Mexico yet there is one for citizens. This code # is also used to apply for a variety of benefits/govt services within or outside Mexico.

There are 32 Instituto Nacional de Migración (national institute of immigration) offices in Mexico. I wonder which one he went to...





						Horario y oficinas del INM
					

El INM cuenta con 32 Oficinas de representación ubicadas a lo largo del territorio mexicano, en donde puedes realizar tus trámites migratorios.




					www.gob.mx
				









						¿Sabías que si eres una persona extranjera y te encuentras en México, podrás solicitar la Constancia Temporal de la CURP para extranjeros?
					

Si eres una persona extranjera y te encuentras en México, podrás solicitar la Constancia Temporal de la CURP para extranjeros, misma que tendrá vigencia de 180 ó 365 días naturales




					www.gob.mx
				




Anyway, apparently there's a temporary version (note one of the pics that has an example) yet his doesn't indicate it is, as it lacks the word "temporal"  & temporary registration is issued from 180 to 365 days.
Regular registration doesn't expire according to the FAQ list, question #2 (see pics), although there was a mistranslation of the answer...which meant to say permanent CURP doesn't expire.

FAQs (use Google translate if needed): https://www.gob.mx/segob/renapo/acc...gistro-de-poblacion-temporal-para-extranjeros

I did more digging & found the site where you can look up the code https://www.gob.mx/curp/ and input his code RAXE850920HNELXT04 (note his bday appears w/in it: year, month, day.


More info on how codes are generated: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unique_Population_Registry_Code
...and I downloaded the pdf.

I can't tell where he applied for it though. I wouldn't be surprised if he stayed in one of the border states, maybe Baja California (or BC Sur) or Sonora to be close to Cali if summoned.

(Sorry if this has already been done elsewhere)


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 23, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> Gunt started doing migration work on Mexico on October 28th.
> 
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-killstream-chillstream-tequila-sunrise-peaceful-sunset-productions.81183/page-748#post-13960944


@Null can we get a feature? Major enough for the Sektur and 4D Ralphachess copers btfo (including me).


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 23, 2022)

darkprince56 said:


> I wrote the following before I saw this KF post too late (saw the document as a comment on Poast).
> But here goes even if it's late and gay:
> 
> I went on a little digging expedition. I thought this was photoshopped but no.
> ...


It is absurd that the gunt guards are still coping like this is all a gayop. Like it's a fucking government website, anyone can go on there right now with that CURP and get the same info.


----------



## Beef Elemental (Dec 23, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> It is absurd that the gunt guards are still coping like this is all a gayop. Like it's a fucking government website, anyone can go on there right now with that CURP and get the same info.


To be a gunt guard there has to be something basically wrong with you at a genetic level. They know Ralph is lying to their face. Ralph knows they know. They know Ralph knows they know. Ralph knows that they know that he knows. They know that Ralph knows that they know that he knows. Then they try to tell us the lie, knowing that we know the truth. It's madness.


----------



## not william stenchever (Dec 23, 2022)

Beef Elemental said:


> To be a gunt guard there has to be something basically wrong with you at a genetic level. They know Ralph is lying to their face. Ralph knows they know. They know Ralph knows they know. Ralph knows that they know that he knows. They know that Ralph knows that they know that he knows. Then they try to tell us the lie, knowing that we know the truth. It's madness.


So basically they'd make perfect little communist Guntermenschen


----------



## Fortyone (Dec 23, 2022)

Keranu said:


> If Ralph really stays in Mexico, or flees to another third world country, he's really doing a disservice to his baby daughter. Aside from the obvious risk of getting killed or kidnapped.
> 
> I always imagined Ralph putting no effort into getting his child registered for school in the US, waiting until the very last minute to sign her up when CPS comes knocking on his door.
> 
> ...



Firstly, I'd just like to state that it's always been Mexico first since spic fuentues started his CATHOLIC movement (spoiler alert: the founding fathers nor any of America's early government figures were Spanish speaking catholics, as a matter of fact they fought them in the coming decades and thought catholic Irishmen were subhuman.) 


But yeah asides from that I totally agree Ralph is screwing his own daughter's development here, like I mentioned in the other thread. This should have been the time where he put down roots, started getting his kid socialized early and have pantsu socialize with other moms in the community for help or helping their kid find friends, but instead he moves to a fucking foreign country where she'll never leave the house or speak the native language of the community much less take part in it. Seems almost like how a child predators move to 3rd world countries to hide kids away and molest them (might be mantsu's plan tbh). Homeschooling can work, but only if the parents are driven professionals and not minimum wage cretins that make a living off autistic internet drama, and the kid still needs socialization. 


If he had a fraction as much money as he says it should have been easy to do everything he needs from the states, but he didn't so it must mean he really is in deep shit legally or he's far poorer than he says.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 23, 2022)

Truly Rural said:


> This thread is rightful place for attachments.
> 
> View attachment 4132290
> 
> ...


I get such John Wayne Gary vibes from that picture.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Dec 23, 2022)

I’m surprised I haven’t seen that photo shopped in a high risk sex offender warning poster


----------



## Jump (Dec 23, 2022)

Anyone have a carfax account? Try seeing if you get any new registration updates on his truck
Vin: 1N6ED1EK5NN619467
VA license plate: UBF-6847

That bright red newer pickup going to stand out like a sore thumb in that mexican slum.


----------



## Telemeter (Dec 23, 2022)

Jump said:


> Anyone have a carfax account? Try seeing if you get any new registration updates on his truck
> Vin: 1N6ED1EK5NN619467
> VA license plate: UBF-6847
> 
> That bright red newer pickup going to stand out like a sore thumb in that mexican slum.


LOL, Ralph is not driving that thing all the way to southern Mexico, he can't even drive it in America without nearly killing himself every hundred miles, imagine him being stuck on the back of 4 big rigs in a 2 lane road with oncoming traffic going up a mountain.

For reference:


----------



## darkprince56 (Dec 23, 2022)

Jump said:


> Anyone have a carfax account? Try seeing if you get any new registration updates on his truck
> Vin: 1N6ED1EK5NN619467
> VA license plate: UBF-6847
> 
> That bright red newer pickup going to stand out like a sore thumb in that mexican slum


As someone with family in Mexico, trust me, he'd be an idiot to call attention to himself with a shiny red truck. Narcos & other organized crime groups have swamped the place & carjacking, muggings & kidnappings are common. My uncle (in the state of Guanajuato) was carjacked by guys with fucking AKs in October & is lucky to have escaped alive. This was the 3rd time he's been stopped.

It doesn't help that Ethan sticks out like a sore thumb as a White man, plus if he's not careful, his attitude will rub off on the wrong hombre & the pig will end up roasted on a LiveLeak style video.

Oh & he would be wise to not engage in road rage & honk his horn at people because narcos will sometimes just fuck with you and stop or go slowly to dare you to honk. A family friend did this a couple years ago (in the state of Tamaulipas) & he was lucky the dudes got off their truck & only beat his ass.


----------



## Preacher ✝ (Dec 23, 2022)

Fortyone said:


> Firstly, I'd just like to state that it's always been Mexico first since spic fuentues started his CATHOLIC movement (spoiler alert: the founding fathers nor any of America's early government figures were Spanish speaking catholics, as a matter of fact they fought them in the coming decades and thought catholic Irishmen were subhuman.)


Fuentes is a homosexual federal agent but...

*Philippians 2:10-11 *

That in the name of Jesus every knee should bow, of those that are in heaven, on earth, and under the earth:  And that every tongue should confess that the Lord Jesus Christ is in the glory of God the Father.


Submit to Rome.


----------



## darkprince56 (Dec 23, 2022)

Jump said:


> Anyone have a carfax account? Try seeing if you get any new registration updates on his truck
> Vin: 1N6ED1EK5NN619467
> VA license plate: UBF-6847
> 
> That bright red newer pickup going to stand out like a sore thumb in that mexican slum.


Grrr, I didn't know they charge


----------



## Atomic Ant (Dec 23, 2022)

Fieltrado


----------



## Jump (Dec 23, 2022)

darkprince56 said:


> Grrr, I didn't know they charge
> View attachment 4140429View attachment 4140423


God Hates Phoneposters. .Your reply is 4 pages long fren
When attaching images always remember to click Insert THUMBNAIL. 

But your massive photo's do show so something interesting. There are 10 things on the carfax. Did it get repo'ed? Registered in another state? Hopefully some cardealer kiwi's with a bulk account can chime in.


----------



## Beef Elemental (Dec 23, 2022)

darkprince56 said:


> As someone with family in Mexico, trust me, he'd be an idiot to call attention to himself with a shiny red truck. Narcos & other organized crime groups have swamped the place & carjacking, muggings & kidnappings are common. My uncle (in the state of Guanajuato) was carjacked by guys with fucking AKs in October & is lucky to have escaped alive. This was the 3rd time he's been stopped.
> 
> It doesn't help that Ethan sticks out like a sore thumb as a White man, plus if he's not careful, his attitude will rub off on the wrong hombre & the pig will end up roasted on a LiveLeak style video.
> 
> Oh & he would be wise to not engage in road rage & honk his horn at people because narcos will sometimes just fuck with you and stop or go slowly to dare you to honk. A family friend did this a couple years ago (in the state of Tamaulipas) & he was lucky the dudes got off their truck & only beat his ass.


If you speak spanish, you should call Ralph's nearest convenience store and ask them if they've seen your fat American friend with the red pickup truck. I'm sure they know him by now.


			https://www.facebook.com/EconosuperLaspalmasHeroes/
		

econolaspalmas@gmail.com
+52 999 144 6917

It's two blocks away, there's no way he isn't in there every day buying junk food.

: no weening, thanks.


----------



## SaidNoOneEver (Dec 23, 2022)

Beef Elemental said:


> If you speak spanish, you should call Ralph's nearest convenience store and ask them if they've seen your fat American friend with the red pickup truck. I'm sure they know him by now.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/EconosuperLaspalmasHeroes/
> ...


Didn't Ralph once cosign papering people's neighborhoods with vague pedo accusation flyers? That happening in the 3rd-world country you just moved to would really suck.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 23, 2022)

darkprince56 said:


> I did more digging & found the site where you can look up the code https://www.gob.mx/curp/ and input his code RAXE850920HNELXT04 (note his bday appears w/in it: year, month, day.
> View attachment 4137213More info on how codes are generated: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unique_Population_Registry_Code
> ...and I downloaded the pdf.
> View attachment 4137216
> I can't tell where he applied for it though. I wouldn't be surprised if he stayed in one of the border states, maybe Baja California (or BC Sur) or Sonora to be close to Cali if summoned.


You are a legend. Great original work- I suspect that whoever got the images originally may have done it by brute forcing that Mexican gov code for the CURPs, but worthless without confirmation from an official source.

I doubt Ralph would bother to travel to Mexico just to fool da haters, let alone apply for residency and stay long enough to get a utility bill to apply for a CURP... unless he was living there.

It is easy to generate a QR code, and obviously that can be done with input text that _looks_ like that it would be if it was a legitimate government ID. I would be _shocked_ if this wasn't part of the normal workflow for anyone making fake Mexican IDs, even if they're just using some real cheap and shitty Photoshop template pack. But the fact that it can be verified on the government site seals it.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 23, 2022)

Jump said:


> God Hates Phoneposters. .Your reply is 4 pages long fren
> When attaching images always remember to click Insert THUMBNAIL.
> View attachment 4140759
> But your massive photo's do show so something interesting. There are 10 things on the carfax. Did it get repo'ed? Registered in another state? Hopefully some cardealer kiwi's with a bulk account can chime in.


I wonder if he just left it at the airport he flew out of. Figure he would have stopped making payments the minute his idea to rent a cement jail cell in Mexico firmed up.


----------



## darkprince56 (Dec 23, 2022)

⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ said:


> You are a legend. Great original work- I suspect that whoever got the images originally may have done it by brute forcing that Mexican gov code for the CURPs, but worthless without confirmation from an official source.
> 
> I doubt Ralph would bother to travel to Mexico just to fool da haters, let alone apply for residency and stay long enough to get a utility bill to apply for a CURP... unless he was living there.
> 
> It is easy to generate a QR code, and obviously that can be done with input text that _looks_ like that it would be if it was a legitimate government ID. I would be _shocked_ if this wasn't part of the normal workflow for anyone making fake Mexican IDs, even if they're just using some real cheap and shitty Photoshop template pack. But the fact that it can be verified on the government site seals it.


Thank you so much...and yes, my jaw dropped when I got a hit on the government site. I was 100% thinking it was fake.
Can you believe there are still gunt guards believing this isn't real?
(Photo credit to Porsalin on Poast)


----------



## darkprince56 (Dec 23, 2022)

Beef Elemental said:


> If you speak spanish, you should call Ralph's nearest convenience store and ask them if they've seen your fat American friend with the red pickup truck. I'm sure they know him by now.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/EconosuperLaspalmasHeroes/
> ...


I do speak spanish and my cell plan includes free calls to Mexico. I think I will call lol.

It's been confirmed he's in Mérida, Yucatán?


----------



## Jump (Dec 23, 2022)

What a cope.
You go to https://www.gob.mx/curp/
You type in: RAXE850920HNELXT04
Click the captcha and you get this

Download the PDF and it's his photo.
Trying to wave this away just makes them look even more pathetic. 

@darkprince56 

Ralph was so spooked by trolls like PodAwful and that weird witch chick leaving babby supplies on his front stoop that he ran away to fucking Mexico. America First hero got chased out of the USA by internet trolls. Now he is living in some concentrate shack that doesn't even have 24/7 running water.


----------



## darkprince56 (Dec 23, 2022)

Jump said:


> God Hates Phoneposters. .Your reply is 4 pages long fren
> When attaching images always remember to click Insert THUMBNAIL.
> View attachment 4140759
> But your massive photo's do show so something interesting. There are 10 things on the carfax. Did it get repo'ed? Registered in another state? Hopefully some cardealer kiwi's with a bulk account can chime in.


Apologies, I just wanted to show as much detail as possible to save people the extra step of clicking on the thumbnail to make it bigger.

Hope someone can shed more light on the Carfax report.


----------



## Wolfkiller Jr. (Dec 23, 2022)

Jump said:


> What a cope.
> You go to https://www.gob.mx/curp/
> You type in: RAXE850920HNELXT04
> Click the captcha and you get this
> ...



Here is the PDF for archival purposes.


----------



## Telemeter (Dec 23, 2022)

⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ said:


> You are a legend. Great original work- I suspect that whoever got the images originally may have done it by brute forcing that Mexican gov code for the CURPs, but worthless without confirmation from an official source.
> 
> I doubt Ralph would bother to travel to Mexico just to fool da haters, let alone apply for residency and stay long enough to get a utility bill to apply for a CURP... unless he was living there.
> 
> It is easy to generate a QR code, and obviously that can be done with input text that _looks_ like that it would be if it was a legitimate government ID. I would be _shocked_ if this wasn't part of the normal workflow for anyone making fake Mexican IDs, even if they're just using some real cheap and shitty Photoshop template pack. But the fact that it can be verified on the government site seals it.


I included the official government site as well as the pdf attachment in the original post...


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-killstream-chillstream-tequila-sunrise-peaceful-sunset-productions.81183/page-748#post-13960944


----------



## Ghost of Guntmas Past (Dec 23, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> I included the official government site in the original post...
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-killstream-chillstream-tequila-sunrise-peaceful-sunset-productions.81183/page-748#post-13960944


I've been watching the back and forth with this EsoShaggy guy on Twitter and he doesn't even acknowledge the website and focused on an image that he or someone he knows altered, the guy is fucking retarded. Anyone can download and see the PDF.


----------



## darkprince56 (Dec 23, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> I included the official government site in the original post...
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-killstream-chillstream-tequila-sunrise-peaceful-sunset-productions.81183/page-748#post-13960944


Thank you, credit goes to you & @Haru Okumura (who 1st posted the same info I did on another thread). I had already written the post elsewhere by the time I saw that you beat me to it. I posted it anyway to not let my invested time go to waste  seems several of us were digging at the same time.

Post in thread 'The Killstream / Chillstream / Tequila Sunrise / Peaceful Sunset Productions.' https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-k...aceful-sunset-productions.81183/post-13971693


----------



## An automatic clown (Dec 23, 2022)

The Carfax on Gunts Nissan has no updates since July.


Does anyone have Mays Mazda VIN or plate # ?


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Dec 23, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> I’m surprised I haven’t seen that photo shopped in a high risk sex offender warning poster



_"If you plead "nolo contendere" (no contest) you stated that while you do not wish to plead guilty you agree that the prosecutor has *sufficient evidence* that the court would find you *guilty*. This is considered the same as *pleading guilty* as far as the conviction is concerned..."_
Source: Virginia Department of Criminal Justice Services


----------



## Keranu (Dec 24, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> The Carfax on Gunts Nissan has no updates since July.
> View attachment 4142778
> Does anyone have Mays Mazda VIN or plate # ?


This retard got duped by his dealership in getting four different services done at once. Can't even rotate his own tires. Also I can't imagine there was even a need for the air filter to be replaced so soon unless the gunt cheese is really that unbearable.


----------



## An automatic clown (Dec 24, 2022)

Keranu said:


> This retard got duped by his dealership in getting four different services done at once. Can't even rotate his own tires. Also I can't imagine there was even a need for the air filter to be replaced so soon unless the gunt cheese is really that unbearable.


That's how dealerships make money , on ridiculous services that people like Ralph pay for. The fat clown probably spent $400 on a service he could do himself for like $30 and some time.


----------



## Truly Rural (Dec 24, 2022)

This Esoteric Shaggyism is not for real when he compares hair colors in different light, is he? 

Ralph prefers the look of blind Swiss grandmother in a fireplace lit room on his shows to hide what he really looks like as much as possible. God may have given him Gray Beard and hair, but he didn't give him Red Skin.


----------



## Fortyone (Dec 24, 2022)

darkprince56 said:


> I do speak spanish and my cell plan includes free calls to Mexico. I think I will call lol.
> 
> It's been confirmed he's in Mérida, Yucatán?
> View attachment 4142520



Is Ralph actually involved in the cocaine business or something? There's literally no reason for an English speaking American to move there asides from drugs and maybe Mayan archeology. I guess it would be dirt cheap. 

Imagine if he actually is involved with the cartels and a video pops up of a cartel executing him in a grotesque fashion, for anyone else I would say the chances are low or non-existent but this is ralph so we could very well see him getting skinned alive or chainsawed to death in the coming year 



Ghost of Guntmas Past said:


> I've been watching the back and forth with this EsoShaggy guy on Twitter and he doesn't even acknowledge the website and focused on an image that he or someone he knows altered, the guy is fucking retarded. Anyone can download and see the PDF.



Shaggy is a retard gunt orbiter who's obsessed with trying to run gay ops on the gunt subforum and has multiple accounts on here to inflate his status on the "league of evil" thread. If he pops up just ignore him.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 24, 2022)

I thought all the "Ralph is in Mexico" shit was a work or people just being optimistic during a content dry spell. I'm still shocked it's real.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 24, 2022)

Angry Shoes said:


> I thought all the "Ralph is in Mexico" shit was a work or people just being optimistic during a content dry spell. I'm still shocked it's real.


We all thought it would be impossible to downgrade from the Richmond ghetto, but Gunt managed it. 

He can only afford to live in a 600 sq foot cement jail cell in the third world housing project. 

Imagine making your kid live like that because being a failed streamer and lolcow is the best you can do. Little Alexander is very lucky he avoided this grim fate.


----------



## Beavis (Dec 24, 2022)

I’m not going to kill Ralph for paying for an oil change and tire rotation. When you get older  it’s worth the $20 premium to not have to get under there and unscrew things and get covered in oil. He probably doesn’t have the tools to do basic maintenance anyways.


MirnaMinkoff said:


> We all thought it would be impossible to downgrade from the Richmond ghetto, but Gunt managed it.
> 
> He can only afford to live in a 600 sq foot cement jail cell in the third world housing project.
> 
> Imagine making your kid live like that because being a failed streamer and lolcow is the best you can do. Little Alexander is very lucky he avoided this grim fate.


Ralph is making bank! He’s just being frugal and saving money for his kids’ future.


----------



## Fortyone (Dec 24, 2022)

Angry Shoes said:


> I thought all the "Ralph is in Mexico" shit was a work or people just being optimistic during a content dry spell. I'm still shocked it's real.



I'm not surprised. I don't think the gunt would have moved from his lair unless there was urgent legal shit or some other external factor. The Mexico move is either due to expenses in the United States or potential legal issues that could either put him behind bars. 

I'm not going to be sure he's in Mexico (it seems very likely right now) until we have very hard evidence though. you shouldn't believe things until you're 100% sure beyond the shadow of a doubt when it comes to cows like Ethan


----------



## Thorndyke Special (Dec 24, 2022)

Keranu said:


> This retard got duped by his dealership in getting four different services done at once. Can't even rotate his own tires. Also I can't imagine there was even a need for the air filter to be replaced so soon unless the gunt cheese is really that unbearable.



I'm sure Ralph got duped to hell and back on dumb, marked-up services, but who wants to rotate their own tires?


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Dec 24, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> We all thought it would be impossible to downgrade from the Richmond ghetto, but Gunt managed it.
> 
> He can only afford to live in a 600 sq foot cement jail cell in the third world housing project.
> 
> Imagine making your kid live like that because being a failed streamer and lolcow is the best you can do. Little Alexander is very lucky he avoided this grim fate.


His cope is that he’s still an “internet celebrity” as that was his brag to May’s sister. He has this pathological desire for attention, positive or negative. May’s probably sticking around because she has the same need to be an internet celebrity and Ralph is her meal ticket to that desire.

Ralph has no friends, all he has in life is us paying attention and mocking him. But because of that Ralph thinks he’s a big shot and BRAGS about it. It’s the only attention he’s ever received in his whole life as a loser. Ralph’s entire life can be summed up as being that person who is excited they’re in the background of some news shot no one pays attention to or notices, but hey “I’m on TV!”. That’s Ethan Ralph entire life as an internet celebrity, a long embarrassing brag.


----------



## darkprince56 (Dec 24, 2022)

Fortyone said:


> Is Ralph actually involved in the cocaine business or something? There's literally no reason for an English speaking American to move there asides from drugs and maybe Mayan archeology. I guess it would be dirt cheap.
> 
> Imagine if he actually is involved with the cartels and a video pops up of a cartel executing him in a grotesque fashion, for anyone else I would say the chances are low or non-existent but this is ralph so we could very well see him getting skinned alive or chainsawed to death in the coming year
> 
> ...


Tbh, Mexico is beautiful (except the border) & the lower cost of living is nice...but the violence makes the whole place a no-go zone. I haven't been back for an extended period since '08.

I occasionally hop the border to get medicine, dental, optical & lab services. I don't fancy venturing in further than that. If Mexico were the country of my mom's youth (60s & 70s) I could see myself living or retiring there. Hard to believe there was a time you didn't worry about locking your doors or taking a walk at night.

Idk wtf Ethan was thinking, especially as someone who sticks out in a homogeneous country & doesn't speak Spanish. Even I've received comments noting I'm "not from around these parts."

I wouldn't be surprised if Ethan runs several gunt guard sock accounts because holy moly, the things they say defy logic.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 24, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I wonder if he just left it at the airport he flew out of. Figure he would have stopped making payments the minute his idea to rent a cement jail cell in Mexico firmed up.


Gotta wonder if the State of a Virginia knows The Gunt moved out of the country.  Would they even care with a suspended sentence?



Jump said:


> What a cope.
> You go to https://www.gob.mx/curp/
> You type in: RAXE850920HNELXT04
> Click the captcha and you get this
> ...


Both eyes seem to be aimed at the same spot, so of course the Guntgaurds are gonna cry fake AF.


----------



## An automatic clown (Dec 25, 2022)

Truly Rural said:


> This Esoteric Shaggyism is not for real when he compares hair colors in different light, is he?
> 
> Ralph prefers the look of blind Swiss grandmother in a fireplace lit room on his shows to hide what he really looks like as much as possible. God may have given him Gray Beard and hair, but he didn't give him Red Skin.
> View attachment 4143969


Picture from Gunts twitter yesterday. Esoteric Shaggyism is on unseen levels of cope about Ralph's hair lol


----------



## Wolfkiller Jr. (Dec 25, 2022)

Consider this photo:  https://archive.vn/9Vtkb / https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1606734871271030784





*NOW WAIT A MINUTE!  ENHANCE DAT SUM'BICH!*





https://archive.vn/JQV2Q / https://casadelosabuelos.com.mx/
This is the same pictures on this menu.  This appears to the be the Mexican equivalent of Boston Market.





Let's look at the Mérida location.





Note the angles that the cars are parked relative to the tables.  Also note the gap between them and the rest of the parking lot, and the positions of the palm trees between the diagonally-parked cars and the windows.





Therefore, I believe that this was taken at the *Correa Rachó, Mérida* location of La Casa De Los Abuelos.


----------



## Preacher ✝ (Dec 25, 2022)

Beavis said:


> I’m not going to kill Ralph for paying for an oil change and tire rotation. When you get older  it’s worth the $20 premium to not have to get under there and unscrew things and get covered in oil. He probably doesn’t have the tools to do basic maintenance anyways.
> 
> Ralph is making bank! He’s just being frugal and saving money for his kids’ future.


I'll second that.

I used to be quite handy with mechanic stuff but with how complicated vehicles are these days I just don't trust myself not to fuck it up.

If I fuck it up its my fault and I have to fix it, likely at greater expense than the money saved doing it myself, but if the dealer/mechanic fucks it up they're liable and I'm entitled to compensation/free repairs.

Besides its not that hard to educate yourself to the point where you know if they're trying to rip you off or giving you a fair deal anyway.


----------



## Fully eshay skits bruh V3 (Dec 25, 2022)

Wolfkiller Jr. said:


> Consider this photo:  https://archive.vn/9Vtkb / https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1606734871271030784
> 
> View attachment 4146879
> 
> ...


Dios mio Ralpha amigos.....


----------



## Wolfkiller Jr. (Dec 25, 2022)

He's going to find out that "plata o plomo" isn't who you call to unclog the toilet.



Fully eshay skits bruh V3 said:


> Dios mio Ralpha amigos.....


----------



## darkprince56 (Dec 25, 2022)

Wolfkiller Jr. said:


> Consider this photo:  https://archive.vn/9Vtkb / https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1606734871271030784
> 
> View attachment 4146879
> 
> ...


Looking at the menu ...I wonder how they're getting along without speaking or reading Spanish...they can't be google translating everything. It would be a pain in the ass.  I say this because it's not common to find Anglophones in Mexico (or in Latin America).

Does anyone know if he took his truck? Are they taking the bus? No way I would drive there, besides the danger of carjackings, traffic rules seem to be optional there.


----------



## EyeGuy (Dec 25, 2022)

darkprince56 said:


> Looking at the menu ...I wonder how they're getting along without speaking or reading Spanish...they can't be google translating everything. It would be a pain in the ass.  I say this because it's not common to find Anglophones in Mexico (or in Latin America).


Pretty sure it goes down like this:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## darkprince56 (Dec 25, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Pretty sure it goes down like this:
> View attachment 4147722


... although, he'll find that that attitude won't get him anywhere. We know he's paying in pesos, as that's what he sent Jim yesterday in a superchat. No more gringo dollars for him.


----------



## make_it_so (Dec 26, 2022)

Angry Shoes said:


> I thought all the "Ralph is in Mexico" shit was a work or people just being optimistic during a content dry spell. I'm still shocked it's real.


I'm still honestly floored by it as well.

We know he reads this forum.  Which means we know he _had_ to have seen all of the posters pointing out why trying to move to Mexico was a bad idea and all the problems it would mean - having to leave behind the RalphaTruck, the fact that any bank he used would still report his income to its US counterparts thus negating any effort to hide his money from collections and the IRS, not to mention the very real issues arising from language and cultural barriers, the fucking cartel issues, the fact that it was probably the worst thing he could do for his infant child.

And yet he still hogged it down south, almost taking what was said here as a challenge.  What an unremittingly stupid, short-sighted wigger.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 26, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> I'm still honestly floored by it as well.
> 
> We know he reads this forum.  Which means we know he _had_ to have seen all of the posters pointing out why trying to move to Mexico was a bad idea and all the problems it would mean - having to leave behind the RalphaTruck, the fact that any bank he used would still report his income to its US counterparts thus negating any effort to hide his money from collections and the IRS, not to mention the very real issues arising from language and cultural barriers, the fucking cartel issues, the fact that it was probably the worst thing he could do for his infant child.
> 
> And yet he still hogged it down south, almost taking what was said here as a challenge.  What an unremittingly stupid, short-sighted wigger.


Ethan Ralph is a spiteful and vengeful little piggy. If you tell him to not lick a live wire, he'll do it just to spite you and holler when he gets electrocuted, and dox your family.


----------



## Pelican Bones (Dec 26, 2022)

I understand that Ralph is so stupid he doesn't make sense to normal people, but I still don't understand how anyone thought the Mexico move was surprising. As soon as it popped up in his search history it was not only likely, but almost certain. Ralph has neither the intelligence nor the wherewithal to troll or gayop. It was in his search history because that was his plan.

Ralph, receiver of the true Arkansas wigger DNA, cannot think ahead and see possible downsides to his plans. Mexico gets Ralph out of immediate legal trouble, but he simply cannot think far enough ahead to see how this could affect him long-term. He has no regard for his child or May, so they never enter the equation.

Ralph is a dumb beast reacting to the immediate stimuli around him. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Shush (Dec 27, 2022)

He's now claiming that it's obvious he's been in Mexico if you had any brains, that he's actually been taunting everyone, and the area he's in is one of the safest in all of North America.

He also let slip that there's big packs of wild dogs that roam the neighborhood.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Dec 27, 2022)

He really is following the same patterns of unhinged denialism.



AncientPhosphur said:


> Ethan Ralph is capable of literally eating an ox cart worth of shit, deny he is eating shit, claim kiwifarms is spreading misinformation how he eats shit, say he eats a little bit of shit - a teaspoon, educate everyone how putting a spoon of shit in your soup is beneficial for your immune system, show researches of independent America First groypers how a scoop of shit 3 times a day keeps the doctor away, find historical evidences from Telegram how shit is full of vitamins so the more
> you eat of it the better for your organism, and by the time everyone on the internet is gagging and puking in their mouth looking how Ethan Ralph chews on fat shit logs, the ox cart of shit will be picked clean of its content. And at the end Ralph will just say there was no shit in the cart, literally zero evidence of that claim, can't you see it's sparkling clean, bitch


----------



## make_it_so (Dec 27, 2022)

Shush said:


> He's now claiming that it's obvious he's been in Mexico if you had any brains, that he's actually been taunting everyone, and the area he's in is one of the safest in all of North America.
> 
> He also let slip that there's big packs of wild dogs that roam the neighborhood.


>Safest area in North America
>So run down that there are packs of wild dogs roaming the neighborhood.

Only explanation I can have for this (except for usual Piggie cope) is that compared to his old crack shack neighborhood he thinks it looks safer and nicer.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 28, 2022)

Shush said:


> He's now claiming that it's obvious he's been in Mexico if you had any brains, that he's actually been taunting everyone, and the area he's in is one of the safest in all of North America.
> 
> He also let slip that there's big packs of wild dogs that roam the neighborhood.


So Ethan Ralph is telling us he was willing to live with his paedophile mare and their Satanic spawn in a place in the USA (Richmond) that's even less safe than some El Shithole in Mexico? So what does that say of him and his character, and he wants us to believe that he's COMPTED and STACKED.

The absolute state of this whiney, whingey, fat gay baby faggot in complete denial.

When you look through your window and see a bunch of murderers, rapists, and robbers, and looking at a mirror, you see a paedohile and a convicted felon who's also crowned as the first to be convicted with revenge pornography in the state, some Afghan village ran by terrorists look safe.

Children and women are less safe wherever you move to, Ethan. 

Pathetic.


----------



## AIM Henchman (Dec 28, 2022)

> big packs of wild dogs



Well, if Cozy(.tv) Rozy gets "rescued" and raised by a pack of wild dogs, she will probably grow up safer and more productive than the alternative..

Also, since we know Ralph would kill his entire audience to get his dog back, her being raised in this fashion 
might finally get her his approval.


----------



## Belgians in the Congo (Dec 28, 2022)

Jump said:


> Now he is living in some concentrate shack that doesn't even have 24/7 running water.


Oh it's even better, I stayed at a 5 star resort in the Yucatan and they literally had signs in the bathroom telling guests the water isn't safe for human consumption lmao, what water he does get is Afrika tier.


----------



## Jump (Dec 28, 2022)

Belgians in the Congo said:


> Oh it's even better, I stayed at a 5 star resort in the Yucatan and they literally had signs in the bathroom telling guests the water isn't safe for human consumption lmao, what water he does get is Afrika tier.


That is because the "city water" isn't on 7 days a week. There isn't enough capacity. So they do rolling service to each 'hood. The tank on your roof provides water pressure via gravity and carries you through the days the city water is off. 
The problem with this is when the city system isn't pressurized surface water and sewage seeps back in to the leaky pipes.


----------



## NSA (Dec 28, 2022)

So the hog has been driven from his swamp all the way to the Mexico desert?  lol, perhaps even lmao.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 28, 2022)

Jump said:


> That is because the "city water" isn't on 7 days a week. There isn't enough capacity. So they do rolling service to each 'hood. The tank on your roof provides water pressure via gravity and carries you through the days the city water is off.
> The problem with this is when the city system isn't pressurized surface water and sewage seeps back in to the leaky pipes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157937View attachment 4157940


How bold of you to assume Ralph bathes daily.

As for drinking water, who needs that when you can chug soda and liquor?


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 28, 2022)

Shush said:


> He's now claiming that it's obvious he's been in Mexico if you had any brains, that he's actually been taunting everyone, and the area he's in is one of the safest in all of North America.
> 
> He also let slip that there's big packs of wild dogs that roam the neighborhood.


FFS we NEED an "LOL!" option on the Like.


----------



## Telemeter (Dec 28, 2022)

NSA said:


> So the hog has been driven from his swamp all the way to the Mexico desert?  lol, perhaps even lmao.


No, he moved from a swamp to hotter swamp.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 29, 2022)

Jump said:


> That is because the "city water" isn't on 7 days a week. There isn't enough capacity. So they do rolling service to each 'hood. The tank on your roof provides water pressure via gravity and carries you through the days the city water is off.
> The problem with this is when the city system isn't pressurized surface water and sewage seeps back in to the leaky pipes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157937View attachment 4157940


It's not like the underwear-less rage pig showers often anyway.


----------



## RalphaMania (Dec 29, 2022)

Shush said:


> He also let slip that there's big packs of wild dogs that roam the neighborhood.


FIVE STAR DAYS IS ALL I FUCK WITH
A-LOGS BLOWN THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 29, 2022)

Shush said:


> He's now claiming that it's obvious he's been in Mexico if you had any brains, that he's actually been taunting everyone, and the area he's in is one of the safest in all of North America.
> 
> He also let slip that there's big packs of wild dogs that roam the neighborhood.


This is classic Ralphaggot cope.

"Haha my haters will never find me. They think I'm in Mexico which is 100% not true."

*is found in Mexico*

"Yeah, I actually wanted you guys to find me so I win again."


----------



## ñññ (Dec 29, 2022)

darkprince56 said:


> I say this because it's not common to find Anglophones in Mexico (or in Latin America).


Mexico has a "We're practically North America!" complex, you'd be surprised at how many people there know at least the basics of english, well enough to comprehend a fat gringo asking for "grande grande steak por favor!" on a restaurant. Also, American style steaks (aka gigantic, bloody pieces of beef) are not common around there, so I wonder what the Ralphadiet consists of these days.
Oh, and why change the name of the thread? "The Great Gunt Hunt" was awesome, "bounty" sound retarded.


----------



## Danone (Dec 29, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> >Safest area in North America
> >So run down that there are packs of wild dogs roaming the neighborhood.
> 
> Only explanation I can have for this (except for usual Piggie cope) is that compared to his old crack shack neighborhood he thinks it looks safer and nicer.



The thing is, if he is still getting superberries in dollars, that will get you something pretty decent in Mexico  unless it's literally single digit donations. 

To put things into perspective even a 9 to 5 janitor is better off in the US than in a third world country.



ñññ said:


> Mexico has a "We're practically North America!" complex, you'd be surprised at how many people there know at least the basics of english, well enough to comprehend a fat gringo asking for "grande grande steak por favor!" on a restaurant. Also, American style steaks (aka gigantic, bloody pieces of beef) are not common around there, so I wonder what the Ralphadiet consists of these days.
> Oh, and why change the name of the thread? "The Great Gunt Hunt" was awesome, "bounty" sound retarded.



Unless he is in Chihuahua he won't be getting those fat hormone induced steaks he eats in the US.


----------



## darkprince56 (Dec 29, 2022)

Danone said:


> The thing is, if he is still getting superberries in dollars, that will get you something pretty decent in Mexico  unless it's literally single digit donations.
> 
> To put things into perspective even a 9 to 5 janitor is better off in the US than in a third world country.
> 
> ...


That's why I've said that if Mexico remained the safe Mexico of my mom's youth during the 60s & 70s, I can imagine myself living there because the cost of living is really great. Plus the majority of it is pretty.

My mom's sister retired in 2017 from a shitty factory job that paid the equivalent of ~_$500_ _ a_ _month_. She was able to pay a mortgage for 15 years on that salary & she's now comfortable with a retirement check & her home paid off.

Like Ethan's, it's also a concrete box, so I can't shit on Ethan for that since Mexicans build their shit firm out of concrete & rebar, not a wooden frame & sheetrock. She does have a moisture problem though lol.

Her _property taxes_ amount to about $40±, her summer electric bill is at most $20± Fruits & veggies are cheap. Mangos for example, are pricey here & she buys a kilo for ~$1. 

Her (also recently retired) brother managed to build a 3 story home (& expanded it last yr) as a teacher & principal (crazy, he was able to be both at the same time in 2 different schools lol) & gets really good retirement as a former educator.

My mom had her mastectomy done over there in 2001 for some $4k. That price is old but still insane. That must cost more than 10x here.

I hopped the border & went to a radiologist for a comprehensive ultrasound in October, no appointment needed or doctor's order. Cost me $103 w/the interpretation & diagnosis letter included.

Got my top wisdom teeth removed for $120 ten years ago when my dentist here told me it would be 1k. Fuck that.

I know it's TMI but this is just to give you an idea of their cost of living.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 29, 2022)

darkprince56 said:


> That's why I've said that if Mexico remained the safe Mexico of my mom's youth during the 60s & 70s, I can imagine myself living there because the cost of living is really great. Plus the majority of it is pretty.
> 
> My mom's sister retired in 2017 from a shitty factory job that paid the equivalent of ~_$500_ _ a_ _month_. She was able to pay a mortgage for 15 years on that salary & she's now comfortable with a retirement check & her home paid off.
> 
> ...


shut up spic


----------



## darkprince56 (Dec 29, 2022)

ñññ said:


> Mexico has a "We're practically North America!" complex, you'd be surprised at how many people there know at least the basics of english, well enough to comprehend a fat gringo asking for "grande grande steak por favor!" on a restaurant. Also, American style steaks (aka gigantic, bloody pieces of beef) are not common around there, so I wonder what the Ralphadiet consists of these days.
> Oh, and why change the name of the thread? "The Great Gunt Hunt" was awesome, "bounty" sound retarded.


I mentioned the language issue since I haven't had luck finding English speakers (besides American expats) when I used to stay in the interior...at the border yes, they know enough rudimentary English to hawk their wares to gringos


----------



## LadiosSopp (Dec 29, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> How bold of you to assume Ralph bathes daily.
> 
> As for drinking water, who needs that when you can chug soda and liquor?


TBF if I were Ralph I wouldn't drink the water either.  Heard Mexico's water isn't too kind to gringo stomachs in a lot of places.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 29, 2022)

LadiosSopp said:


> TBF if I were Ralph I wouldn't drink the water either.  Heard Mexico's water isn't too kind to gringo stomachs in a lot of places.


Combine that with the jail toilet and water service only on certain days. I can only assume servicing Ralph’s runny shits and Rozy’s shitty diapers, plus the fouled clothing involved, is the type of trad fulfillment May has been waiting for. Ralph crapped stained shorts flapping on the clothesline have made Pantsu a satisfied baby mama #2.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 29, 2022)

darkprince56 said:


> I mentioned the language issue since I haven't had luck finding English speakers (besides American expats) when I used to stay in the interior...at the border yes, they know enough rudimentary English to hawk their wares to gringos


I went to Cancun like a year ago and the hawkers set up little night markets in the resort I was staying at (don't judge it was for a wedding).  I remember that I lost my cheap sunglasses because I was drunk on free beer the entire time and they were the only people you could buy stuff from.  Dude wanted something like 80 dollars and I spent like 10 minutes arguing him down to 10, which I think is what the rest of the world calls haggling.  I'm pretty sure it's a universal concept outside of the US.

My point is Ralph is probably good on the hawker front.  He can start hollerin' and they'll have to give up and let him pay a fair gunted price.

Lost those sunglasses too btw


----------



## darkprince56 (Dec 29, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> I went to Cancun like a year ago and the hawkers set up little night markets in the resort I was staying at (don't judge it was for a wedding).  I remember that I lost my cheap sunglasses because I was drunk on free beer the entire time and they were the only people you could buy stuff from.  Dude wanted something like 80 dollars and I spent like 10 minutes arguing him down to 10, which I think is what the rest of the world calls haggling.  I'm pretty sure it's a universal concept outside of the US.
> 
> My point is Ralph is probably good on the hawker front.  He can start hollerin' and they'll have to give up and let him pay a fair gunted price.
> 
> Lost those sunglasses too btw


Lmao, I can see him hollering now at some poor confused Mexican.

RIP sunglasses. Good thing you didn't let the seller rip you off.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 30, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> This is classic Ralphaggot cope.
> 
> "Haha my haters will never find me. They think I'm in Mexico which is 100% not true."
> 
> ...


He literally did win though. He is now back to posting food and photos of his happy family with cozy.tv Rozy. That's after like half a year of a hiatus from doing the shit he loves, posting photos on social media like a fat woman.


----------



## Jump (Dec 31, 2022)

>They can't find me again


----------



## ddlloo (Dec 31, 2022)

No shit a rental is better long term than a fucking airbnb. What a deep and thought out point you are elucidating us with, oh wise Ralphamale.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Dec 31, 2022)

lol your little baby is going to spend her most informative years being shuffled from place to place having no friends in a country full of people that don't speak or look like her.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 31, 2022)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> lol your little baby is going to spend her most informative years being shuffled from place to place having no friends in a country full of people that don't speak or look like her.


oh fuck i forgot about rozy with the airbnb, thats right holy fucking shit! ralph you fucking bastard youre going to shuffle your fucking bastard from home to home to home in a country that none of her family and most likely she wont know the language of? that wont look act or speak like her or have really alot of the same common basis to form connections? its hard to forget just how selfish and monstrous some of ralphs actions really are. and mantsu doesnt even give a fuck and just went along no arguments ruining her and her baby's lives. fuck i hope the cartel bosses shoot them both in the head. (mantsu and ralph  before ralph tries to make an obvious lie that i want his child dead out of spite). 

and not only that but you refuse to learn the language making it harder on your child also just out of spite because itd feel "cucked" to get off your lazy fucking porcine misshapened ass and do one god damned thing for your supposed pride joy rozy to give her somewhat of a normal life.


Jump said:


> View attachment 4167216
> >They can't find me again


"yeah i said youd never find me the first time but this time i mean it" ralph we dont even need to find you, youre living like a complete bum in mexico without permanent residence getting banned from airbnbs like a pariah in exile to some impoverished odd land. legit ive tried to brainstorm ways to make your life even worse than that and i cant, legit id have to do something completely and utter retarded and not worth it like just assassinate you to escalate the trolling beyond your current level of wretchedness. what am i going to shit in your already shit filled toxic mexican water? am i going to chip away further at your already gloomy tomb like cubicle? deface it with even more street trash? write "lol gunt" on a building thats already a monument to your failures as a man and as a father and husband  boyfriend? 

also weve proven we dont even need to find you youll just burn bridges with some other person or do some other dumb thing and dox yourself again. and i was someone who said that was cope, but i legit believe it now i think if we just ignore the hunt, kick back, get a few drinks, youll just blurt out AND YALL AINT RICH ENOUGH TO LIVE IN "insert mexican slum here" or something


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Dec 31, 2022)

Not even in a third world country Ralph cannot own a home, he has to rent like he did back in the U.S. Sad! 
Aren't Mexican houses cheap and his gringo dollars are worth mucho dinero?


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 31, 2022)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> informative years


fuckin stoonad


----------



## Reotardo da Vinci (Dec 31, 2022)

Great, now Harry will have to find out where his retarded daughter is being stranded by a fat alcoholic hick after said hick fabricated the events leading to her self-ostracisation from the family. I don’t think this will take long.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Dec 31, 2022)

We can’t find him because he’s a literal hobo in the third world. Congrats I guess. Most people fleeing poverty in those spots do so because they want better for their children. Not the Ralphamale! He’s on the run because he’s scared of being served papers and can care less about his child’s well being. A cartel snuff film will actually improve his child’s life.

I can already see Ralph in a panic the moment his address got posted telling Meigh to grab her shit and the baby and pile in the truck because Kiwifarms is deploying navy seals to his location to leave out corn and pig ears, which presumably will be eaten by the stray dogs roaming around.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 31, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> oh fuck i forgot about rozy with the airbnb, thats right holy fucking shit! ralph you fucking bastard youre going to shuffle your fucking bastard from home to home to home in a country that none of her family and most likely she wont know the language of? that wont look act or speak like her or have really alot of the same common basis to form connections?


Isn't that the type of shit that fucks kids up for life and turns them into sociopaths?


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Dec 31, 2022)

@theralph You will never be able to walk back that consequences of your retarded antics forced you to flee the country to one of the most corrupt countries on Earth.
What's sad is that a baby has to deal with those consequences, too.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 31, 2022)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Isn't that the type of shit that fucks kids up for life and turns them into sociopaths?


Yeah ralph essentially just took the entire list to guarantee the creation of a serial killer by accident and indifference 


AncientPhosphur said:


> We can’t find him because he’s a literal hobo in the third world. Congrats I guess. Most people fleeing poverty in those spots do so because they want better for their children. Not the Ralphamale! He’s on the run because he’s scared of being served papers and can care less about his child’s well being. A cartel snuff film will actually improve his child’s life.
> 
> I can already see Ralph in a panic the moment his address got posted telling Meigh to grab her shit and the baby and pile in the truck because Kiwifarms is deploying navy seals to his location to leave out corn and pig ears, which presumably will be eaten by the stray dogs roaming around.


Holy fuck none of that is even exaggeration, can you imagine time traveling and posting this to people back when people were arguing whether ralph was even a lolcow who needed a thread?


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Dec 31, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> Holy fuck none of that is even exaggeration, can you imagine time traveling and posting this to people back when people were arguing whether ralph was even a lolcow who needed a thread?


And it’s all self inflicted. He’s somehow managed to become a reverse drakenlord where he’s actually fleeing from house to house. Ralph can now be considered a lolcow refugee if you will. Say what you will about Keffals “fleeing” but that troon at least had a support network to stay with. What’s Ralph got? Piggie hides from his own family in his truck when it gets too hot.

What an end to the year for Ralph. An incredible journey that started off with him pleading no contest to revenge porn charges to him as a refugee in fucking Mexico. No Ralph you don’t get to be an outlaw, you’re a lolcow refugee


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 31, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> And it’s all self inflicted. He’s somehow managed to become a reverse drakenlord where he’s actually fleeing from house to house. Ralph can now be considered a lolcow refugee if you will. Say what you will about Keffals “fleeing” but that troon at least had a support network to stay with. What’s Ralph got? Piggie hides from his own family in his truck when it gets too hot.
> 
> What an end to the year for Ralph. An incredible journey that started off with him pleading no contest to revenge porn charges to him as a refugee in fucking Mexico. No Ralph you don’t get to be an outlaw, you’re a lolcow refugee


Real outlaws at least had guns ffs, all gunt has is yelling for the police who will carry him away instead


----------



## An automatic clown (Dec 31, 2022)

I .. I find myself at a loss for words. Fleeing a country , your homeland, to avoid being served literal pieces of paper. 
With your ghetto family in tow no less.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 31, 2022)

Ethan Ralph discovers that renting is better financially than hopping Airbnbs, shocker, what a mind-blowing ephiphany. I am made wiser by this revelation, thanks for the wisdom Ethan. 

Bouncing from Airbnb to Airbnb will surely help the growth of children. Only a doormat pickme whore would allow her child to suffer this kind of fate.


----------



## disavow (Dec 31, 2022)

In Mootsico the Gunt resides,
Well South of the border,
Where to hide himself he tries
From Family Court orders
Compelling him to pay up soon
For the support of his guntling
But on the site of Josh C Moon
The aylawgs, they are hunting
Learning nothing, the Gunt gloats,
And claims he can't be found
While his horse cries in her oats
He doesn't hear a sound
For his voice is raised to shout
At aylawgs on his stream
It doesn't matter what about
He's become a living meme.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 31, 2022)

This is a "family" with 0 plan to raise a healthy and well-adjusted child.


----------



## Beavis (Dec 31, 2022)

Ralph’s cope about Merida being better than most of America is precious.


----------



## Ghost of Guntmas Past (Dec 31, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Ethan Ralph discovers that renting is better financially than hopping Airbnbs, shocker, what a mind-blowing ephiphany. I am made wiser by this revelation, thanks for the wisdom Ethan.
> 
> Bouncing from Airbnb to Airbnb will surely help the growth of children. Only a doormat pickme whore would allow her child to suffer this kind of fate.


I think my favorite part is that he did exactly what everyone assumed he was doing, using Pantsu or someone else's name to rent


----------



## Ivan Daniloff (Dec 31, 2022)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Isn't that the type of shit that fucks kids up for life and turns them into sociopaths?


Depends on the kid...so much comes down to the hardwiring we're born with. Poor Rosy has two completely stupid people as parents so I don't know that she'll have a lot of native intelligence to rely on to pull herself out of the developmental hell she was born into, that's for sure. I agree with the consensus opinion that permanent home in Buffalo is the best of the all-bad options for that child.


----------



## Balldo's Gate (Dec 31, 2022)

Harry Morris posted this text in which his daughter calls the owner of the Airbnb they stayed in as "retarded".

Nidelvia appears to be a totally normal  29 or 30 year old teacher. She also can't be that retarded, because she appears to have managed to bilk a morbidly obese alcoholic gringo to pay her about $3,000 to live in the house for just three months, based on what comparable houses in the neighborhood on Airbnb are going for. And since she paid the equivalent of less than $30,000 for the house, that's over a tenth of the purchase price to rent the place since September. That's some good business!

Assuming Nidelvia hasn't been put off by her run-in with Ethan Ralph and the house goes back up on Airbnb, we will soon be able to see photos of Ralph's hideout as well as precisely what he was paying.


----------



## Harlan Wick (Dec 31, 2022)

Was there any concrete reason why Airbnb banned the Gunt-a-male and his bride to be (maybe)? It couldn't be smoking in the property, live streaming or photographing the property, or leaving a horrific mess in the place.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 31, 2022)

Harlan Wick said:


> Was there any concrete reason why Airbnb banned the Gunt-a-male and his bride to be (maybe)? It couldn't be smoking in the property, live streaming or photographing the property, or leaving a horrific mess in the place.


i choose to believe all non-descrip bans from sites and services that are heaped on ralph are done after a casual glance at ralph's grotesque underdeveloped form followed by the executive throwing the phone back at the assistant angrily demanding why a puss filled marshmallow sac is allowed in their places of business.


----------



## GreenTips (Dec 31, 2022)

Harlan Wick said:


> Was there any concrete reason why Airbnb banned the Gunt-a-male and his bride to be (maybe)?


Looking at AirBnB TOS, he probably violated their Content Policy or their Non-Discrimination Policy by being a generally awful person to rent your house to. That or weens were emailing support saying to ban him.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 31, 2022)

GreenTips said:


> Looking at AirBnB TOS, he probably violated their Content Policy or their Non-Discrimination Policy by being a generally awful person to rent your house to. That or weens were emailing support saying to ban him. View attachment 4171029


He got banned for the 3 strikes policy (you get a strike for shitting the bed at a property)


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Dec 31, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> He got banned for the 3 strikes policy (you get a strike for shitting the bed at a property)


Fake and gay. Ralph wouldn’t leave a fresh meal behind. He fishes burgers out of garbage, he dives into the rectum of teenagers, Ethan Ralph would NOT leave a fine meal of shit behind.


----------



## darkprince56 (Dec 31, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> shut up spic




_*Would you like me better if I were a Paki?*_


----------



## Johnny Clyde Cash (Dec 31, 2022)

I'm sure every Amerimutt on this forum has some story about an ancestor of theirs who took a ship to America in hopes of a better future for themselves and their children. The idea of the hardworking immigrant coming in through Ellis Island and working his way up to buy his own house with a white picket fence and college educations for his children is a classical part of the American Dream.

Contrast that with Ralph, who _ fled_ from the land of opportunity to Mexico with his fiance and young daughter to avoid being served by the man who's raising Ralph's bastard firstborn son. It's one thing to squander opportunities given by your parents, but fleeing America with your family to a Mexican ghetto is squandering the effort of whatever ancestor of Ralphs made the trip across the Atlantic.

It's just funny to see how low Ralph's willing to sink to avoid responsibility for literally anything.


----------



## Elmo (Dec 31, 2022)

Johnny Clyde Cash said:


> I'm sure every Amerimutt on this forum has some story about an ancestor of theirs who took a ship to America in hopes of a better future for themselves and their children. The idea of the hardworking immigrant coming in through Ellis Island and working his way up to buy his own house with a white picket fence and college educations for his children is a classical part of the American Dream.
> 
> Contrast that with Ralph, who _ fled_ from the land of opportunity to Mexico with his fiance and young daughter to avoid being served by the man who's raising Ralph's bastard firstborn son. It's one thing to squander opportunities given by your parents, but fleeing America with your family to a Mexican ghetto is squandering the effort of whatever ancestor of Ralphs made the trip across the Atlantic.
> 
> It's just funny to see how low Ralph's willing to sink to avoid responsibility for literally anything.


I'm legitimately surprised he didn't follow through with Baked for an RV trip or buy one himself and live out of it. 

Rozy's future certainly is looking bright. Makes you wonder if she'll ever meet her half-brother someday, assuming she isn't sold into white slavery.


----------



## Beavis (Dec 31, 2022)

You american alogs may be able to drink tap water without getting sick, but you can’t get pizzeria flavored Doritos!


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 31, 2022)

darkprince56 said:


> View attachment 4171852
> 
> _*Would you like me better if I were a Paki?*_


Yes


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Dec 31, 2022)

Elmo said:


> I'm legitimately surprised he didn't follow through with Baked for an RV trip or buy one himself and live out of it.
> 
> Rozy's future certainly is looking bright. Makes you wonder if she'll ever meet her half-brother someday, assuming she isn't sold into white slavery.


The thing is the RV unironically would have been a better investment for housing than a fucking Mexican AirB&B of all places. If Ralph loves Vegas so much he very well could have used the $5000 that he wasted on the Mexican AirB&B for a year as a down payment on an empty lot of Desert and just moved an RV there. That way he would own the land he has the RV on instead of just renting like most Trailer Park inhabitants would do. Fuck- he could have moved his RV to the swampland he inherited! 

Now that he's banned from airB&B that $5000 year-long investment went straight down the shitter and he and Pantsu and Cozy Rozy are de facto HOMELESS in the MEXICAN JUNGLE. Let that sink in!!!

The only other person I can think of who was homeless in the Mexican Jungle was the Cartoonish who created that TV show Flapjack- and that's because when he was a teenager he tried to be a Bear-Grylls esque survivalist and live in the wilderness. When he tired that in the Yucatan Jungle he was starving and had to eat rotting garbage out of Mexican Dumpsters before running back to the US in failiure.



Johnny Clyde Cash said:


> I'm sure every Amerimutt on this forum has some story about an ancestor of theirs who took a ship to America in hopes of a better future for themselves and their children. The idea of the hardworking immigrant coming in through Ellis Island and working his way up to buy his own house with a white picket fence and college educations for his children is a classical part of the American Dream.
> 
> Contrast that with Ralph, who _ fled_ from the land of opportunity to Mexico with his fiance and young daughter to avoid being served by the man who's raising Ralph's bastard firstborn son. It's one thing to squander opportunities given by your parents, but fleeing America with your family to a Mexican ghetto is squandering the effort of whatever ancestor of Ralphs made the trip across the Atlantic.
> 
> It's just funny to see how low Ralph's willing to sink to avoid responsibility for literally anything.



I will slightly disagree and say that some Americans historically have had understandable reasons for leaving the US- ex. Confederate Soldiers fleeing to Brazil, Escaped Slaves fleeing to Canada, Unemployed people during the Great Depression doing contract work in the Soviet Union during industrialization, Monarchists in 1776 fleeing to Britain









						COLUMN ONE : Relics of a Utopian Journey : Thousands of Americans moved to the Soviet Union in the 1920s and '30s in pursuit of a more just society. A few remain, but their dreams were shattered long ago.
					

Back in the Great Depression, in the days when communism was a gleaming red star that beckoned working-class dreamers from across the sea, 24-year-old Rose Kostyuk packed her bags and moved to Russia.




					www.latimes.com
				




Obviously Ralph has none of that though. He has more in common with any of the dime-a-doze 70's serial killers who fled to Mexico to escape the long arm of Justice. Also- didn't some Kiwis do a full Genology report on Ralph awhile ago (of which it was found out his Ancestors fought for the Union and not the CSA)?


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 1, 2023)

You'll have to be a special kind of faggot to nearly warrant an XXX vs. Airbnb thread.


----------



## Beavis (Jan 1, 2023)

Imagine living in a country where you can’t get pizzarolas flavor Doritos at the drop of a hat. 

COULDN’T BE ME!


----------



## Telemeter (Jan 1, 2023)

So, i found this:



			https://consulmex.sre.gob.mx/montreal/index.php/es/viaje-a-mexico/405-viaje-a-mexico-con-antecedentes-penales
		






Immigration authorities may decide to refuse the entrance to Mexico if you are *subject to criminal process or have been convicted *of a serious crime.
As in all countries, Mexican immigration authorities will verify the authenticity of all the documents you present and the truthfulness of the information you provide. They will also confirm that no outright restriction exists.
*The Consulate can neither verify nor guarantee your entrance to Mexico*.
It is the prerogative of the immigration authorities to admit or refuse entrance to any visitor.

So, Ralph already checks both flags.
Guess who probably hasn't disclosed his legal status to the migration agents at the Merida airport.
Also, guess who is not guaranteed entry again if he does show up for Ralphamania.


----------



## Acronym (Jan 1, 2023)

AltisticRight said:


> XXX vs. Airbnb thread


give it time , soon enough .


Telemeter said:


> he does show up for Ralphamania.


I can imagine he'll lose what little paypigs he sucked into buying in early if he doesn't


----------



## Beef Elemental (Jan 1, 2023)

Telemeter said:


> So, i found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm imagining Ralph explaining to a Mexican immigration official how he's actually not a convicted sex offender because he pled no contest


----------



## Automaton Type 2B (Jan 1, 2023)

Telemeter said:


> So, i found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuke the gunt from orbit.

Remember the standard that was set.


----------



## EyeGuy (Jan 1, 2023)

Automaton Type 2B said:


> Nuke the gunt from orbit.
> 
> Remember the standard that was set.
> View attachment 4175598


Then do it yourself, faggot.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jan 2, 2023)

Balldo's Gate said:


> Nidelvia appears to be a totally normal  29 or 30 year old teacher. She also can't be that retarded, because she appears to have managed to bilk a morbidly obese alcoholic gringo to pay her about $3,000 to live in the house for just three months, based on what comparable houses in the neighborhood on Airbnb are going for. And since she paid the equivalent of less than $30,000 for the house, that's over a tenth of the purchase price to rent the place since September. That's some good business!


The Gunt paid $3,000 to live in that concrete cell for 3 months?!?!?!



Beef Elemental said:


> I'm imagining Ralph explaining to a Mexican immigration official how he's actually not a convicted sex offender because he pled no contest


"AH SAID AH PLED "NO CONTEST" TO THOSE SCURRILOUS CHARGES AH WAS CONVICTED OF!  AN' YOUR MAMA'S A SLATTERN!"


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 2, 2023)

If Ralph manages to get deported from Mexico I might laugh myself to death.


----------



## Balldo's Gate (Jan 2, 2023)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> The Gunt paid $3,000 to live in that concrete cell for 3 months?!?!?!


The average cost to rent a house on Airbnb in the neighborhood of Ralph's now-former abode is currently €1150 a month, or well over $1200, after including fees and taxes:

(The one that is €365 is actually only a guest suite)


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 2, 2023)

Automaton Type 2B said:


> Nuke the gunt from orbit.
> 
> Remember the standard that was set.
> View attachment 4175598


Don't be a ween. Let him enjoy his time in Mexico, it's funnier.


----------



## Telemeter (Jan 2, 2023)

AltisticRight said:


> Don't be a ween. Let him enjoy his time in Mexico, it's funnier.


Nah, he's too afraid to leave his room, the only sensible thing he's done.

You know how in games when you go underwater you have an air meter before you choke to death? That's Ralph when he leaves his house, except his meter counts down to a wigger moment. He really doesn't want to wigger out in Mexico, he will get no help and no sympathy from the authorities and they might deport him if they look into him too closely.

He's a russian wigger getting lynched around Ralph's area:


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jan 2, 2023)

Telemeter said:


> So, i found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't actually give a fuck. He went to the consulate and probably got the assurance he'd be fine.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jan 2, 2023)

Automaton Type 2B said:


> Nuke the gunt from orbit.
> 
> Remember the standard that was set.
> View attachment 4175598


Dumb. Mexico is too corrupt to care anyway. The worst thing you could do, which I disavow doing and don’t think it should be done, is find out where he goes for liquor and put up signs in Spanish about pleading no contest to sex offenses with a teenager while being an American citizen who on the run from the US legal system and if found they should contact you. There were Facebook pages of local stores around his concrete shack to even post that info but he probably delivers his stuff anyway and only goes out to hide in his truck.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 2, 2023)

>tfw the only functional A/C in your neighbourhood is found in your illegally trafficked truck


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 2, 2023)

Balldo's Gate said:


> The average cost to rent a house on Airbnb in the neighborhood of Ralph's now-former abode is currently €1150 a month, or well over $1200, after including fees and taxes:
> View attachment 4175816
> (The one that is €365 is actually only a guest suite)


Huh. I thought Ralph was trying to save money living in the third world but that’s about what he paid to live in his Richmond crackshack.

Vickers and a-logs really did run Gunt out of his Daddy’s country. Pathetic.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Jan 2, 2023)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Huh. I thought Ralph was trying to save money living in the third world but that’s about what he paid to live in his Richmond crackshack.
> 
> Vickers and a-logs really did run Gunt out of his Daddy’s country. Pathetic.


I would take the Gunts body weight in Illegal Aliens if the Gunt stays in Mexico forever


----------



## Beavis (Jan 2, 2023)

AltisticRight said:


> >tfw the only functional A/C in your neighbourhood is found in your illegally trafficked truck


Wait til we’re in summer. Gunt is going to be miserable in 90 degree weather with 100% humidity and flaky A/C.


----------



## GreenTips (Jan 2, 2023)

Beavis said:


> Wait til we’re in summer. Gunt is going to be miserable in 90 degree weather with 100% humidity and flaky A/C.


Fat people have a certain smell due to the bacteria that grows in their fat rolls. So I image it's amplified with a fat, sweating rage hog in such a humid environment that mold grows on the walls of the Gunt shack. Dudes a walking waddling petri dish of stank. Probably smells like a combination of shit, stale cigars, and fat sweat mold.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jan 2, 2023)

GreenTips said:


> Fat people have a certain smell due to the bacteria that grows in their fat rolls. So I image it's amplified with a fat, sweating rage hog in such a humid environment that mold grows on the walls of the Gunt shack. Dudes a walking waddling petri dish of stank. Probably smells like a combination of shit, stale cigars, and fat sweat mold.


Now don't go talkin' all sexy like here!


----------



## Balldo's Gate (Jan 2, 2023)

Ralph has posted on Twitter a photo of him and May dining at the Sonora Grill in Merida:


Fannyscum said:


> Ralph showing that everything is peachy south of the border. Either that or he's hired a Mexican boy to pose as Meigh:
> 
> El Restaurante:
> 
> ...


The Sonora Grill is just a five minute drive from the Casa de Los Abuelos location that Ralph posted a photo from earlier. Taken together with his earlier stay at an Airbnb in the far eastern suburbs of the city, I believe that Ralph is still somewhere in the northeastern corner of Merida. I've attached a map of the locations with confirmed Ralph sightings and overlaid my guess as to his current location.




He may be somewhere to the west of this area, but I doubt he's much further south closer to the city center based on the restaurants they have been going to. Ralph has also discussed how much he loves Progreso, the beach town directly north of Merida, so I expect he has stuck to the north side of the city.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jan 3, 2023)

Balldo's Gate said:


> Ralph has posted on Twitter a photo of him and May dining at the Sonora Grill in Merida:
> 
> The Sonora Grill is just a five minute drive from the Casa de Los Abuelos location that Ralph posted a photo from earlier. Taken together with his earlier stay at an Airbnb in the far eastern suburbs of the city, I believe that Ralph is still somewhere in the northeastern corner of Merida. I've attached a map of the locations with confirmed Ralph sightings and overlaid my guess as to his current location.
> 
> ...


It can't be that hard to find him, just ask: ¿Has visto a un hombrecerdo gritando por aquí?


----------



## Telemeter (Jan 3, 2023)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> It can't be that hard to find him, just ask: ¿Has visto a un hombrecerdo gritando por aquí?


I guarantee you the locals already have him marked down as "Ese maldito cerdo gringo ruidoso".

He is really unaware of how much he sticks out like a sore thumb and how much his wigger ways get on people's nerves outside America.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Jan 4, 2023)

Some info concerning emigration from the US to Mexico. You have to provide bank statements and manage your auto ownership / registration.


----------



## Preacher ✝ (Jan 4, 2023)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Some info concerning emigration from the US to Mexico. You have to provide bank statements and manage your auto ownership / registration.
> 
> View attachment 4195427 View attachment 4195423 View attachment 4195419 View attachment 4195415
> 
> View attachment 4195406 View attachment 4195404


Based on that last picture his monthly required income is significantly lower is he's there as a "Family Unit" so if Meigh does decide to flee it would fuck him over on that front too.


----------



## Balldo's Gate (Jan 4, 2023)

Ralph has had a Starbucks cup on multiple nights and at one point was handed a Starbucks bag. It turns out that of the ~15 Starbucks locations within the Merida city limits, only 4 aren't within the area I drew in my previous post, or very slightly to the west.

Ralph was ordering food tonight and mentioned that there is a Fuddruckers near him. Here are both Fuddruckers locations in Merida:

Now we get to the interesting part. Here's his description of what he eventually ordered. Notice that he mentioned that the order is $25, with $26 delivered, implying that delivery is only $1 - this place is close to him.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Ralph was looking at a Latin American food delivery app called Rappi and the restaurant is El Itacate. Here's its Rappi page:


The address is Calle 15 277, Residencial San Carlos, 97130 Mérida, Yuc., México. It's located across the street from La Casa De Los Abuelos location which Ralph posted from earlier, and is also a 12 minute walk from one of the Fuddruckers locations I posted above.

I planned on starting an order with Rappi to get a radius around the restaurant where delivery fees were around $1 or less, but unfortunately they have a promotion for new users that appears when not logged in. Uber Eats doesn't allow you to check delivery fees for a closed restaurant.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 5, 2023)

Balldo's Gate said:


> Ralph has had a Starbucks cup on multiple nights and at one point was handed a Starbucks bag. It turns out that of the ~15 Starbucks locations within the Merida city limits, only 4 aren't within the area I drew in my previous post, or very slightly to the west.
> View attachment 4184359
> Ralph was ordering food tonight and mentioned that there is a Fuddruckers near him. Here are both Fuddruckers locations in Merida:
> View attachment 4194746
> ...


One tiny point, look up if they run so called "$1 delivered" promotions because with that, all the circle drawing becomes meaningless.


----------



## Balldo's Gate (Jan 5, 2023)

AltisticRight said:


> One tiny point, look up if they run so called "$1 delivered" promotions because with that, all the circle drawing becomes meaningless.


They do "new accounts get free delivery for 30 days". I don't see any delivery promotions on their discount page. Also, the place was closed on the apps so he sent his future wife out to pick it up, and unless she's brought down the car I doubt Ralph would let her take the truck out too far on the streets of Mexico.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jan 5, 2023)

Just call hotels in the area and ask if they’ve seen your missing pig, horse, and foal. He’s banned from Airbnb where he was staying so he’s probably in some shitty tourist motel and Rozy’s favorite hobby is crushing roaches with her bottle


----------



## deeman (Jan 5, 2023)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Just call hotels in the area and ask if they’ve seen your missing pig, horse, and foal.


The shitty version of "The Bremen Town Musicians"? The Memphis Trailerpark Hollers?


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jan 5, 2023)

Given Harry's recent leaks, does this mean Ralph was posting pics from Meigh's graduation when he wasn't even there?


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jan 5, 2023)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Given Harry's recent leaks, does this mean Ralph was posting pics from Meigh's graduation when he wasn't even there?


Yes.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jan 5, 2023)

The Sinaloa cartel just took over Culiacán airport (other side of Mexico from Ralph) and have been firing at passenger jets flying or taking off with civilians on board. Apparently a leader got taken by the Mexican military so the cartel captured an entire international airport.

Anyway, Ralph should start heading out now to the US for Ralphamania because this has a chance of spiraling out of control.


----------



## JustSomeDong (Jan 5, 2023)

AncientPhosphur said:


> The Sinaloa cartel just took over Culiacán airport (other side of Mexico from Ralph) and have been firing at passenger jets flying or taking off with civilians on board. Apparently a leader got taken by the Mexican military so the cartel captured an entire international airport.
> 
> Anyway, Ralph should start heading out now to the US for Ralphamania because this has a chance of spiraling out of control.


I wouldn't worry.  I'm sure they're all huge fans of the killstream.


----------



## Hypervitaminosis (Jan 5, 2023)

Ralph is all the Riders of the Apocalypse in one,
wherever he goes famine follows, because the Gunt hungers,
pestilence follows, for the Gunt festers,
war is not far behind, his wiggerish ways drive men mad,
and finally death, where he won't be involved much because he doesn't care.

Also I hope the Sinola cartel, should they read this don't find out Ethan Ralph's connection to the CIA and also the ATF Opioid Task Force.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jan 5, 2023)

AncientPhosphur said:


> The Sinaloa cartel just took over Culiacán airport (other side of Mexico from Ralph) and have been firing at passenger jets flying or taking off with civilians on board. Apparently a leader got taken by the Mexican military so the cartel captured an entire international airport.
> 
> Anyway, Ralph should start heading out now to the US for Ralphamania because this has a chance of spiraling out of control.


I sure hope the cartel doesn't threaten an airport that Ralph's gonna try and use to make it back to his homeland for GuntaMania.  Because then the stupid Gunt will roll up on them and scream "AH'M AN INTERNET CEE-LEBRITY!  CEESE AN' DEE-SIST THIS SLATTERNLY BEE-HAVIOR WHILST AH UNFURL MAHSELF INTO THE PLANE!"

That would be awful.


----------



## TEA 3HF (Jan 5, 2023)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Anyway, Ralph should start heading out now to the US for Ralphamania because this has a chance of spiraling out of control.


Apparently, Guzman-Lopez was just the big dog in the group. He has 3 brothers who are now vying for top spot. If that turns into some kind of Narco-Civil war, Ralph's, erm, _*diplomatic character*_  will ensure the Great Gunt Hunt ends with a Kang-sized order of suspicious Chicharrones.


----------



## disavow (Jan 5, 2023)

He's not just a big dog, he's the son of El Chapo, and the last time they captured him they had to let him go because the cartel just straight up took over the city by force. So they have learned that tactic and are trying it again, basically Escobar-esque terrorism. However the cartel situation might not affect Ralph too directly. Culiacán is in Sinaloa, the heart of the Sinaloa Cartel of which Guzman-Lopez leads a faction or subgroup; Yucatán has a different mix of cartel activity going on there and the terrorism will be focused in Culiacán, so it's likely to be localized.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 5, 2023)

disavow said:


> He's not just a big dog, he's the son of El Chapo, and the last time they captured him they had to let him go because the cartel just straight up took over the city by force. So they have learned that tactic and are trying it again, basically Escobar-esque terrorism. However the cartel situation might not affect Ralph too directly. Culiacán is in Sinaloa, the heart of the Sinaloa Cartel of which Guzman-Lopez leads a faction or subgroup; Yucatán has a different mix of cartel activity going on there and the terrorism will be focused in Culiacán, so it's likely to be localized.


I bet El Chapo and his children are big fans of the kill retort.


----------



## Noproblemo (Jan 6, 2023)

The best outcome is Ralph becomes Chief Media Officer for the Sinaloa Cartel, shooting beheading videos, ONLY ON DA KEELSTREAM!


----------



## Rage Pig (Jan 6, 2023)

Hola Senor Guzman, si quiere unirse a la caza del gunt, Ethan es un informador al servicio de la DEA y un cerdo furioso.


----------



## Miguel Sanchez (Jan 6, 2023)

AltisticRight said:


> I bet El Chapo and his children are big fans of the kill retort.


Huge Fans of the Killstream.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Saturday at 2:16 AM)

After a caffine high I had a bit of a new revelation about just how bad of a position Ralph put himself in by moving to Mexico. See- one of the Ralphamale's classic moves is whenever somebody fucks with him IRL he shrieks to "ARREST THEM!" he also likes to threaten to sue people. Ralph really likes to use the law as a cudgel to bludgeon his ayylawgs with. Much has been speculated here and elsewhere about what would happen if Ralph pissed off a Cartel member- but consider the Mexican government itself:

1. The armed forces captured Ovidio Guzman, son of El Chapo, previously at one point and by order of the president they let him go. This no myth it was on all the news , the president believe it or not said that had let him go to avoid retaliation and bloodshed …
2. The president has said publicly he considers the sentences given by the Us government to El Chapo Guzman excessive. ( I wonder what the millions of people affected by the actions of El chapos actions think about this, the countless murders , etc…)
3. The president make a point of visiting the mother of El Chapo Everytime he is visiting that region…
4. It has been widely reported that one cartel helped out during the elections of certain states by forcefully removing observators and stealing actual voting booths.
5. His policy on the battle against drugs is called “abrazos, no balazos…” , translated that means “hugs, not bullets". In the sense that if he asks the cartels to behave they will… So far it hasn't worked to say the least...

"ARREST THEM!" simply isn't going to be a card in Ralph's hand when he's dealing with the Mexican government due to the fact the Mexican government *itself* is just another Drug Cartel, more or less. And any self-respecting Drug Cartel is going to pride itself on ripping off Ethan Ralph's Gringo ass.


----------



## RussianParasite (Saturday at 10:24 AM)

I heard that Ralph called Los Zetas and MS-13 a bunch of “bitch made pussies.” 

His words not mine, I very much fear and respect those fine narcotic providers.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Saturday at 4:52 PM)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> After a caffine high I had a bit of a new revelation about just how bad of a position Ralph put himself in by moving to Mexico. See- one of the Ralphamale's classic moves is whenever somebody fucks with him IRL he shrieks to "ARREST THEM!" he also likes to threaten to sue people. Ralph really likes to use the law as a cudgel to bludgeon his ayylawgs with. Much has been speculated here and elsewhere about what would happen if Ralph pissed off a Cartel member- but consider the Mexican government itself:
> 
> 1. The armed forces captured Ovidio Guzman, son of El Chapo, previously at one point and by order of the president they let him go. This no myth it was on all the news , the president believe it or not said that had let him go to avoid retaliation and bloodshed …
> 2. The president has said publicly he considers the sentences given by the Us government to El Chapo Guzman excessive. ( I wonder what the millions of people affected by the actions of El chapos actions think about this, the countless murders , etc…)
> ...


Who cares? Nobody in any other countries gives a fuck about his whining either.


----------



## Derpy (Saturday at 4:59 PM)

Ralph has to stay in Mexico for at least a year because he signed up for a full year of internet.


----------



## White Diamond (Sunday at 2:24 PM)

He will move to Africa next.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Sunday at 5:31 PM)

There’s so much about Gunt in MX that we just don’t know, though I’m hopeful we’ll soon find out.

Just looking at where he’s at, Merida, he’d probably be safe if he wasn’t Gunt and prone to talking shit to the wrong person.  That’s a relatively “safe” part of Mexico.  Big on tourism, Cartel violence is bad for that. 

With that said, he drove down there?  I’m amazed he didn’t get jacked or at the very least hit up for by the cawps for a little “mordida” on the way down and it’s not like Gunt would have much cash to give them.  If he drove that truck with US plates all the way through from Texas to Yucatan he drove through some REALLY bad areas.  I’d say it took balls but I know it’s just due to his massive stupidity and a drunkard’s luck..

He would have had to buy car insurance in order to drive further into Mexico than the border area.  He’s Visa exempt for 180 days.  All he has to do is enter the US, then turn right back around and cross back into MX to reset the 180 day clock, but maybe that’s why he’s so keen on attending this “wrestling event” of his?

I wonder if he’s driving back or flying, (assuming he’s even going to attend his wrestling event)?  He’s rolling the dice every time he drives through those bad areas with a U.S. plate on the truck and obvious gringos in the cab

Anyway, just some thoughts.


----------



## Your Favorite New Friend (Sunday at 7:41 PM)

White Diamond said:


> He will move to Africa next.


He should try Burundi. The per capita GDP is $250/year (compare to Mexico's $10,000/year) so his e-begging bucks will go much further and he'll be able to afford more black prostitutes. Arguably the world's poorest country, it's also by some measures the least happy country in the world. Anyone who can leave does because there's nothing to do but farm and they don't have enough farm land to feed themselves.

The US Department of State summarizes better than I can why the World's Best Dad should bring his infant daughter there:


> Reconsider travel to Burundi due to *crime*, *health*, and *political* *violence*.
> 
> *Country Summary:* Violent crimes, such as grenade attacks and armed robbery, occur frequently.


----------



## White Diamond (Monday at 6:12 AM)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> There’s so much about Gunt in MX that we just don’t know, though I’m hopeful we’ll soon find out.
> 
> Just looking at where he’s at, Merida, he’d probably be safe if he wasn’t Gunt and prone to talking shit to the wrong person.  That’s a relatively “safe” part of Mexico.  Big on tourism, Cartel violence is bad for that.
> 
> ...


Worry not, his Gunt AoE physically repels anyone in a 10km radius, nobody will mess with him out of fear of getting infected with his retardation


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Monday at 8:57 AM)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> There’s so much about Gunt in MX that we just don’t know, though I’m hopeful we’ll soon find out.
> 
> Just looking at where he’s at, Merida, he’d probably be safe if he wasn’t Gunt and prone to talking shit to the wrong person.  That’s a relatively “safe” part of Mexico.  Big on tourism, Cartel violence is bad for that.
> 
> ...


He most likely took a ferry from Tampa to Merida. He’s been in Florida for some America First stuff before, probably saw the advertisement or something similar. Maybe someone told him about it. It seems so random of a spot that he probably picked up the idea elsewhere. I had him more pegged for Tijuana or just outside of El Paso which are more in line with average American knowledge of Mexico. Yucatán is more in line with either history buffs or boomer tourism and knowing Ralph he’s less interested in the conquest of Spain and seeing preColombian sites and more… well I have ideas on why Ralph went there


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Monday at 9:07 AM)

AncientPhosphur said:


> He most likely took a ferry from Tampa to Merida. He’s been in Florida for some America First stuff before, probably saw the advertisement or something similar. Maybe someone told him about it. It seems so random of a spot that he probably picked up the idea elsewhere. I had him more pegged for Tijuana or just outside of El Paso which are more in line with average American knowledge of Mexico. Yucatán is more in line with either history buffs or boomer tourism and knowing Ralph he’s less interested in the conquest of Spain and seeing preColombian sites and more… well I have ideas on why Ralph went there
> 
> View attachment 4223442


That explains it, ferry from FL.  It didn’t seem possible that he’d be able to drive all the way down without getting fucked with at the very least.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Monday at 9:08 AM)

AncientPhosphur said:


> He most likely took a ferry from Tampa to Merida. He’s been in Florida for some America First stuff before, probably saw the advertisement or something similar. Maybe someone told him about it. It seems so random of a spot that he probably picked up the idea elsewhere. I had him more pegged for Tijuana or just outside of El Paso which are more in line with average American knowledge of Mexico. Yucatán is more in line with either history buffs or boomer tourism and knowing Ralph he’s less interested in the conquest of Spain and seeing preColombian sites and more… well I have ideas on why Ralph went there
> 
> View attachment 4223442


That explains it, ferry from FL.  It didn’t seem possible that he’d be able to drive all the way down without getting fucked with at the very least.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Monday at 11:20 AM)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> That explains it, ferry from FL.  It didn’t seem possible that he’d be able to drive all the way down without getting fucked with at the very least.


It’s about a 48 drive down from Richmond along the coast of Mexico so it’s not unreasonable, minus gas prices, but Ralph sneaking his truck in as a tourist on a tourist trip along a route he’s familiar with makes the most sense. The Cuba trip is probably a derivative of him ferrying his truck to Mexico and with America First being a Hispanic movement he’d have plenty of advice from vacationers

Finally this is Ralph we’re talking about, he’s not very bright. He threw a bowling party at a place because he met someone in Vegas. Ralphamania is probably the result of someone he met on an Atlantic City trip. It only stands to reason the Mexican hideaway is the result of someone he met too. Iirc the whole Gunt hunt started shortly after he went to Florida.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Monday at 12:05 PM)

AncientPhosphur said:


> It’s about a 48 drive down from Richmond along the coast of Mexico so it’s not unreasonable, minus gas prices, but Ralph sneaking his truck in as a tourist on a tourist trip along a route he’s familiar with makes the most sense. The Cuba trip is probably a derivative of him ferrying his truck to Mexico and with America First being a Hispanic movement he’d have plenty of advice from vacationers
> 
> Finally this is Ralph we’re talking about, he’s not very bright. He threw a bowling party at a place because he met someone in Vegas. Ralphamania is probably the result of someone he met on an Atlantic City trip. It only stands to reason the Mexican hideaway is the result of someone he met too. Iirc the whole Gunt hunt started shortly after he went to Florida.


What’s unreasonable is the fact that at least on the Northern Mexico part of that drive, he’d be driving through some really rough areas.  He’d be passing right through Veracruz.  There are tricks to minimizing the chances of getting fucked with, like sticking to Federal Highways or Toll Roads only, only driving at daytime and having your lodging booked in advance so you’re off the road before nightfall, having a little bit of cash handy for the cops who will eventually stop you on the road or at the toll booth for a little taste, but stuff like that takes planning and it’s Gunt we’re talking about so of course he doesn’t have the ability to do any of that.

There are a LOT of kidnappings around there.  OK, so Gunt doesn’t have anyone who would pay the bounty, but the sicarios don’t know that.  They just see fat white idiots in a late-model truck with US plates driving around in circles staring at Google Maps on their phones and figure they hit the jackpot.  If nothing else, Harry would pay the bounty on Meigh and Rozy, and they’d get released after being forced to watch Gunt being carved up and roasted.


----------



## JAKL II (Monday at 12:42 PM)

Fuck me, that ferry is running again.  36 hours each way, would explain the downtime he's having this week.  Hold carries 200 cars.


----------



## Toilet Duck (Monday at 12:48 PM)

wildlife photographer snapped a photo of the street dogs terrorizing Ralph's neighborhood.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Monday at 6:28 PM)

Toilet Duck said:


> View attachment 4224399
> wildlife photographer snapped a photo of the street dogs terrorizing Ralph's neighborhood.


_*El Lobo Baboso... *_


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Tuesday at 6:46 PM)

Do you guys think Ralph will be returning to Mexico after Guntmania?


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Tuesday at 7:32 PM)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> Do you guys think Ralph will be returning to Mexico after Guntmania?


I’m still 50-50 on whether he shows up to Guntamania at all.

At some point Gunt is going to have to cross the border, because that’s the only way to reset the Visa exemption clock and re-up his Mexican vehicle insurance.  With that said, he could cross the border for a single day, take care of the insurance thing, and cross right back over.  He doesn’t have to go all the way to NJ for that.  

If he goes to NJ, he’s guaranteed to be served by Vickers and everyone on Earth can see that the wrestling event is going to be a huge failure.


----------



## Updatedmyjournal (Tuesday at 7:35 PM)

Does he have that much invested to come back to the US?
If he was smart. He would stay in mexico and lay low.
But we are talking about Gunt. So yea he is gonna do the most retarted thing he can think of.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Tuesday at 9:04 PM)

Updatedmyjournal said:


> Does he have that much invested to come back to the US?
> If he was smart. He would stay in mexico and lay low.
> But we are talking about Gunt. So yea he is gonna do the most retarted thing he can think of.


He has to come back eventually, because although US citizens are exempt from having to acquire a visa from Mexican officials if they’re in Mexico as a tourist, that exemption is not forever.  There’s a time limit to it.  180 days is the usual although for a while they were giving less at the border like 90 or 120.  I think it’s back to automatic 180 now.  Also, to drive a US car in Mexico you have to have Mexican car insurance.  You have to buy this before you enter into Mexico past the border town area or if you’re coming in on a ferry you have to purchase this before you drive onto the boat.  This insurance is usually sold to cover the amount of time of your exemption, so if Gunt got 180 days exempt, then his car insurance was for 180 days.

The only way for Gunt to renew the insurance and reset the exemption clock is for him to renter the US, buy the insurance, then cross back over to sign the paperwork and reset the 180 day clock.  If he doesn’t do this then he’s fucked, and I’m sure he’s been warned about this enough that he understands it.  The MX Govt doesn’t play like the US does.  If he gets pulled over in the Ralphatruck without the MX insurance the truck is getting impounded and he’s not getting it back.  If they find that he’s exceeded his exempt time in-country then he’s getting detained and with no family to buy his way out it’s straight-up Midnight Express time for him, at least until the US consulate is informed and they have him shipped back to the States.

So Ralph WILL be coming back to the US, if only for a day or two.  I figure that might be why he hasn’t cancelled even though it’s obvious how badly this event is going to fail.  Because he and Meigh have to get back to the US side to reset the visa exempt clock. Guess we’ll see.


----------



## Beef Elemental (Tuesday at 10:44 PM)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> He has to come back eventually, because although US citizens are exempt from having to acquire a visa from Mexican officials if they’re in Mexico as a tourist, that exemption is not forever.  There’s a time limit to it.  180 days is the usual although for a while they were giving less at the border like 90 or 120.  I think it’s back to automatic 180 now.  Also, to drive a US car in Mexico you have to have Mexican car insurance.  You have to buy this before you enter into Mexico past the border town area or if you’re coming in on a ferry you have to purchase this before you drive onto the boat.  This insurance is usually sold to cover the amount of time of your exemption, so if Gunt got 180 days exempt, then his car insurance was for 180 days.
> 
> The only way for Gunt to renew the insurance and reset the exemption clock is for him to renter the US, buy the insurance, then cross back over to sign the paperwork and reset the 180 day clock.  If he doesn’t do this then he’s fucked, and I’m sure he’s been warned about this enough that he understands it.  The MX Govt doesn’t play like the US does.  If he gets pulled over in the Ralphatruck without the MX insurance the truck is getting impounded and he’s not getting it back.  If they find that he’s exceeded his exempt time in-country then he’s getting detained and with no family to buy his way out it’s straight-up Midnight Express time for him, at least until the US consulate is informed and they have him shipped back to the States.
> 
> So Ralph WILL be coming back to the US, if only for a day or two.  I figure that might be why he hasn’t cancelled even though it’s obvious how badly this event is going to fail.  Because he and Meigh have to get back to the US side to reset the visa exempt clock. Guess we’ll see.


Ralph said on his show a few days ago that he needs to take the truck back to the states in the near future. I forget if he said specifically what month.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Wednesday at 12:32 AM)

Updatedmyjournal said:


> Does he have that much invested to come back to the US?
> If he was smart. He would stay in mexico and lay low.
> But we are talking about Gunt. So yea he is gonna do the most retarted thing he can think of.


As far as money I'd think Sisco has more on the line than The Gunt.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Wednesday at 1:35 AM)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> As far as money I'd think Sisco has more on the line than The Gunt.


I agree. Gunt’s idea of being a sharp business man is to get losers he knows via the KS to try and help him put on event using a shoe string budget. 

Sisco is extra extra pathetic, the last guy just let Gunt use his bowling alley for free.. Sisco figured the big brain move after a totally failed political run stunt and selling MLM insurance is to sponsor a Gunt event so he can publicly wrassle a big negro in a bingo hall in a NJ ghetto and spend a couple thousand to do it. His streaming career will certainly skyrocket after this endeavor. Nothing like teaming up with Ethan Ralph for a rocket ride to the top of the sector.


----------



## dankogrg2 (Today at 3:59 AM)

Remember @Null saying he will be killed abroad and Mexico? Ralph just keeps collecting Ws and Null being wrong. Sorry sad


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Today at 6:46 AM)

Below (regional copyright permitting) a story song titled _Eerin Go Braghag,_ by the late Cathal Coughlan. It concerns a petty fugitive who flees the US, across the border into Mexico, in the company of a talking donkey with the head of a pig. Life (sort of) imitates art.


----------

